#ubuntustudio 2010-01-11
<dkulchenko> Hi all! I'm trying to get the Blue Snowball mic working with Jaunty. It works fine through ALSA, and when I look at the microphone through the PulseAudio Volume Control, I can see the volume bar moving and it selected as default. But when I change Sound Capture in System->Preferences->Sound to PulseAudio Sound Server, it doesn't work (playback through PulseAudio works fine). Any ideas? (I need to use Pulseaudio because
<dkulchenko>  I'm mixing multiple sound sources)
<meowbuntu> hi is there a way to get a ubuntu studio live cd/dvd
<amstan> meowbuntu: they're on the website
<amstan> meowbuntu: if you don't want to dowload you have to buy them
<meowbuntu> amstan, are you sure theere are live cd/dvd versions of ubuntustudio now
<amstan> meowbuntu: oh.. i'm sorry
<amstan> i missed the live part
<amstan> no, i believe there is only an instealler dvd for ubuntu studio
<amstan> no live
<meowbuntu> y is that it sux as it should be easy to get one.
<amstan> meowbuntu: you could get ubuntu on a flash drive then install the ubuntu studio metapackage
<amstan> and then you'll have a live usb
<meowbuntu> amstan, installing metapackkages for ubuntu studio. ubuntu ce etc dont always work so its a risk that is not safe
<amstan> meowbuntu: it worked for me
<amstan> true though, i only installed the audio one
<meowbuntu> amstan, there si always a cauthin when installing addons like ubnut=u studio expantion pace for ubuntu. so its best tpo get a proper one if possable
<amstan> meowbuntu: sorry, what?
<meowbuntu> *there is always a cauton
<meowbuntu> * like ubuntu
<meowbuntu> *expantion pack
<meowbuntu> *best to
<meowbuntu> get a proper one = the full ubuntu studio
<sulio> Hello all... looking for a video editor that matches up with Final Cut Pro..... can anyone offer suggestions?
<meowbuntu> are there any good applications for extracting audio cds to mp3 etc
<holstein> sure meowbuntu
<meowbuntu> holstein, i am using ubuntu atm just asking here as studio has excellent apps for that
<meowbuntu> from what i have heard
<holstein> i would suggest going to synaptic and searching cd ripper
<holstein> i think your wanting sound-juicer
<meowbuntu> cd exractor i think
<holstein> try both
<meowbuntu> holstein, sound-juicer does not allow me to extract to mp3 how can i do that.
<holstein> well, you need to get your codecs in order
<holstein> nothing will until you do that
<holstein> can you play mp3's?
<meowbuntu> holstein, sound-juicer does not allow me to extract to mp3 how can i do that. do i need a codex for it
<meowbuntu> yes
<holstein> hmmm
<meowbuntu> do i need a codes
<holstein> i think i have always ripped .wav from CD
<holstein> and converted to what i need after
<holstein> now that i think about it
<meowbuntu> well what app did you use to convert .wav to .mp3 then
<holstein> sound converter
<holstein> BUT, did you try to do the mp3 rip?
<holstein> im surprised your not prompted about what you need
<holstein> usually something comes up and says 'click here to break the law'
<meowbuntu> nope
<meowbuntu> not at this stabe sound juicer does not have mp3 in settings just mp2 .wav .spx .flac and .ogg
<meowbuntu> stage
<Blank__> ogg's better anyway :p
<holstein> meowbuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-957.html
<holstein> Blank__: WORD :)
<Blank__> ;)
<Blank__> ogg vorbis is my favourite lossy format hands down
<Blank__> fav lossless is flac
<meowbuntu> Blank__, that maby true but mp3 players and some of my other os dont like ogg
<Blank__> sad but true
<Blank__> that's why i made sure my mp3 player could take it
<Blank__> and for the most part both my windows machine and linux machines all cope with it fine
<Blank__> it's interesting, more devices are becoming ogg capable
<meowbuntu> holstein, liblame0 cant be installed like the tutoral says y   http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-957.html
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=957
<holstein> those forum post are very old
<holstein> 2004
<meowbuntu> liblame0 cant be installed like the tutoral says y   http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-957.html
<meowbuntu> liblame0 is not in synaptic
<holstein> im sure theres something like that for karmic
<holstein> if you want to tackle it
<holstein> theres going to be a package
<meowbuntu> well what is it then ??? beats me
<holstein> and that will let you make mp3's
<holstein> are you running karmic?
<meowbuntu> holstein, usually it would say if there was when using apt-get.
<holstein> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<holstein> yeah, the package name has changed
<holstein> OR theres another package being used
<meowbuntu> liblame0 is not in synaptic
<meowbuntu> holstein, read this short post please tell me what you think http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=904935
<holstein> did you try running sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<holstein> in a terminal
<meowbuntu> yes i know how to do that
<meowbuntu> it worked
<meowbuntu> just let me know about the post ^
<holstein> yeah, i bet thats all straitened out by now
<meowbuntu> holstein, well how is that then
<holstein> did you restart sound juicer?
<holstein> and, do you have the mp3 option?
<holstein> there seems to be a lot of working goin on to straighten those packages out
<meowbuntu> holstein, thanks it worked
<holstein> i think you can just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras, or something like that now
<holstein> the process is being tweaked a bit
<meowbuntu> is installing restricted extras a good idea
<holstein> good question meowbuntu
<meowbuntu> well do you know
<holstein> where do you live?
<holstein> do you care if its legal?
<holstein> can you live without mp3's?
<meowbuntu> in a house and you
<holstein> DUDE
<meowbuntu> mp3 are legal. and also installing restricted extras are legal
<holstein> in some countries, obtaining the mp3 codecs is legal
<holstein> AFAIK
<holstein> for the US its not
<holstein> or it a grey area
<meowbuntu> i live in a house in a street in a suburb in a city in a country in the pasific on a planet called earth
<meowbuntu> AFAIK = ?????
<holstein> AFAIK= as far as i know
<holstein> you can google that too
<meowbuntu> well i do not beleve its a grey erea i need mp3 as they are cross platform
<holstein> platform is not the issue
<holstein> the issue is licensing
<holstein> if you can figure out what country you are in, and how to use google...
<holstein> you can find out the particular legal issues you might have with mp3's
<holstein> and then, you can decide for yourself if installing restricted extras is a good idea
<meowbuntu> i am in aotearoa. which is next to austrailia
<holstein> well, now you know what to put in google when you decide to search
<meowbuntu> NZL all blacks, black caps, team NZ, maori
<meowbuntu> search for what exactly
<holstein> DUDE
<holstein> either is too late for me, or your trolling..
<meowbuntu> is installing restricted extras legal in (country)
<holstein> yup
<holstein> good luck to you meowbuntu
<holstein> i know fluendo has a free mp3 codec
<holstein> but, i think your ok over there
<holstein> using the restricted extras
<holstein> glad you got your sound juiced :)
<holstein> nite
<meowbuntu> hi i have a file in a directory with the name Ubuntu 9.10 i cant cd to it in terminal need help
<jussi01> meowbuntu: please dont cross post at the same time
<meowbuntu> y there are different ppl on each channel
<jussi01> meowbuntu: and some are on all of them.
<jussi01> meowbuntu: in any case, are you remembering that the CLI is CaSe sensitive?
<jussi01> !tab | meowbuntu
<ubottu> meowbuntu: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<meowbuntu> jussi01, http://www.pastebin.ca/1746617
<jussi01> meowbuntu: try using tab and youll see how you need to deal with spaces ;)
<meowbuntu> jussi01, i know how to use irc ok i been a linux user 4 7 months now
<jussi01> meowbuntu: read the rest of the ttab message...
<meowbuntu> thanks i got it now
<meowbuntu> much appreciated
<jussi01> ;)
<meowbuntu> jussi01, http://pastebin.ca/1746624 i dont understand what my server info is
<jussi01> meowbuntu: are you trying to install wordpress?
<meowbuntu> yes
<meowbuntu> there is no .deb file
<meowbuntu> just a tar.gz file
<jussi01> meowbuntu: sudo apt-get install wordpress
<meowbuntu> nope a .zip actually
<meowbuntu> what the hey are you sure that is it . there is no info on google telling me that
<jussi01> meowbuntu: _always_ search the repositories for it first
<jussi01> meowbuntu: I have it installed
<meowbuntu> thanks i been at this for 20 mins trying to look up things like "hoe to install wordpress on ubuntu"
<meowbuntu> ok can you help me set it up its finished installing
<jussi01> no
<jussi01> 2 things, I dont have time and I cant remember how.
<meowbuntu> y not
<meowbuntu> ok thats ok
<marsilainen> meowbuntu: perhaps you could ask in #wordpress if you need help with it? more people there would know about it I guess
<meowbuntu> thanks
<meowbuntu> are the restricted extras legal in new zealand
<meowbuntu> i would like to know
<marsilainen> no idea...
<marsilainen> meowbuntu: maybe there is a ubuntu loco team for new zealand who would know?
<marsilainen> meowbuntu: how about trying #ubuntu-nz?
<marsilainen> meowbuntu: seems like a channel for ubuntu new zealand loco team
<belak> how up to date are packages kept in ubuntustudio?
<marcell> i just installed packages from ubuntustudio on top of karmic koala. is there a way in upgrade to ged rid off the attempt to install generic kernel instead of rt one.. or better question how to keep up better with ubuntustudio in karmic koala?
<marsilainen> marcell: hmmm, so you've added the linux-rt packages, and now you don't want the system to update the normal kernel when there are updates, just the rt one?
<marsilainen> marcell: I've not tried it, but once you're running from the rt kernel have you tried removing the linux-generic package?
<marsilainen> I wonder if that would do it?
<marsilainen> I guess you could play with the grub config so that it will always boot the rt kernel by default and then if the generic one gets updated then it wont matter anyway as it will still boot into the rt kernel as another approach?
<marsilainen> marcell: also note that if you have more than one cpu core then rt only uses one core, which is one reason to keep the generic kernel there as well so that you have the option of switching to that when appropriate
<marcell> marsilainen: thanx... i think i'll just keep it and keep grub with rt as default one
<marsilainen> marcell: yeah, I think that's probably the best solution
<marcell> marsilainen: thanx.. any other hint regarding upgrades?
<marsilainen> I'm not sure what you mean?
<marsilainen> ubuntustudio uses the same update management as regular ubuntu
<marsilainen> so it should automatically prompt every now and then when there are new updates to install
<marsilainen> is that what you mean?
<marcell> marsilainen: i know that.. i just asked if you know of anything else whici you maybe experienced.. but nvm... thanx
<marsilainen> sorry, can't think of anything obvious
<Kentrel> Hey
<Kentrel> I'm trying to install ubuntustudio from a USB drive and it aborts because I don't have a CD drive
<Kentrel> How can I get around this?
#ubuntustudio 2010-01-12
<aLeSD> hi
<aLeSD> is there an ardour 2.8.4 around ?
<DaK_FFK> hello!
<marsilainen> hi
#ubuntustudio 2010-01-13
<merma> hi
<merma> where can I get extra instrument packages for Hydrogen?
<mezquitale> in the hydrogen website
<mezquitale> actually theyre not in sourceforge
<dag_> hello, i have xruns problems with jack and ardour using freebob (edirol fa101) it appears when i change limits.conf but i can't remember how it was before; same problem for someone?
<holstein> ubottu: vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> hey dag_
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<holstein> under the 'real-time support' sectino
<holstein> section*
<holstein> thats how my limits.conf is set up
<holstein>  sudo su -c 'echo @audio - rtprio 99 >> /etc/security/limits.conf'
<holstein>  sudo su -c 'echo @audio - nice -10 >> /etc/security/limits.conf'
<holstein>  sudo su -c 'echo @audio - memlock unlimited >> /etc/security/limits.conf'
<dag_> holstein: thanks i will try unlimited for memlock  that's the only difference
<holstein> there are some arguments that memlock should not be unlimited
<holstein> http://tapas.affenbande.org/wordpress/?page_id=73
<holstein> cant hurt to try it
 * holstein is not sure if you need to logout and back in to make the settings take effect
<dag_> thanks a lot i have to read in english (i'm french) and try
#ubuntustudio 2010-01-14
<CAPcap> Sound software, what works, what would anyone here recommend?
<trask> heya
<trask> so a friend wants me to build him a sound studio, i love ubuntu in general and was wondering if there was a point in playing around with this studio fork thingy. whats the fork about?
<holstein> hey trask
<trask> sup holstein, how deep are you in this project?
<holstein> just a user
<trask> lots deeper than me :P
<holstein> you can always just make a normal ubuntu instalation into ubuntu studio
<holstein> ubottu: vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<trask> so whats the reason u run the studio fork instead of just the apps in regular buntu?
<holstein> well..
<holstein> as far as i can tell, ubuntu studio is just a meta-package
<holstein> or something like that
<holstein> you can do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-studio
<holstein> ubuntustudio-audio i meann
<holstein> mean*
<holstein> and you get a bunch of apps packaged togeter
<holstein> from the ubuntu repo
<trask> yeah this install is now 3+ years old, sounds like the best way to mess with it
<trask> debian seems indestructable
<holstein> the reason i see that there is a seperate project is the real time kernel for expample
<holstein> you wouldnt want a regualr user to have to deal with that
<holstein> nor, would you want to give someone access to an audio distrobution
<holstein> that did not at least have a clear way to intall, and use a real time kernel
<trask> why not? remote access is neat from time to time
<holstein> i run a regular vanilla karmic install that i installed the ubuntustudio packages i need onto
<holstein> the ububuntustudio-audio ubntustudio-audio-plugins and linux-rt
<holstein> see also...
<holstein> ubottu: grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<trask> any need for grub? whenever i slam on another kernel build it appears in my boot menu :P
<holstein> cool
<holstein> grub2 in karmic can be hidden by default
<holstein> i just link to that in case :)
<trask> definately a part of linux that was hard back long time ago
<trask> gonna scroll up and do those apt-gets
#ubuntustudio 2010-01-15
<Thy_> hello
<Thy_> I have a question (maybe it's a FAQ, sorry if it is) :
<Thy_> ubutustudion comes with a "realtime" kernel, that is needed by jack and its friends. Okay. But the "classic" programs (firefox, filezilla...) work fine. So why "non-realtime" kernels ?
<Thy_> (-n)
<jussi01> Thy_: the realtime kernel affects performance in some other areas
<Thy_> ah, ok thank you
<jussi01> np :)
<Thy_> another question : does-apt-get upgrade replaces the realtime kernel with a non-realtime one ?
<Thy_> (wher a nother kernel is installed of course)
<Thy_> -r+n (eee pc keyboard)
<Thy_> have to leave, thanks again for the useful answer ! goodbye
<marsilainen> hmmm, 'man jackd' brings up the undocumented man page...
<marsilainen> do I need to install some extra package to get the jackd man pages?
<marsilainen> (this is on ubuntu desktop rather than ubuntustudio)
<AJH101-IRC> hi what is the recommended minimum hardware specification for u-s please?
<AJH101-IRC> is there a lower spec version of ubuntu studio? or should i just look for an earlier release of u-s if i am installing on an older pc?
<mezquitale> what pc do you have?
<mezquitale> i've had ubuntustudio run on an old PIII laptop but it was kind of slow
<mezquitale> AJH101-IRC, the trick is to have a fast sound card
<AJH101-IRC> i am pickling up an old laptop tomorrow - is there a lower spec distro that you know if?
<holstein> AJH101-IRC: dyne-bolic
<holstein> but, you should try ubuntu studio
<holstein> might be just fine
<AJH101-IRC> what is mim required to work in midi and a few wav files dp you think?
<AJH101-IRC> not doing any live recording
<mezquitale> AJH101-IRC,  ubuntu studio has the same requirements as ubuntu, however for sound applications you will need a decent sound card and off course it needs to be supported in linux, you can forget about video editing in an old computer unless you have the patience
<holstein> midi should be lighter on resources
<holstein> people have been doing midi for years
<AJH101-IRC> yes i hope so
<mezquitale> AJH101-IRC, my pIII worked better in ubuntu studio than on my desktop with a dual AMD CPU with 4 gigs of ram, that's because the sound card in the laptop is better supported in linux
<AJH101-IRC> i installed the audio apps at the command line - how do i uninstell them from the pc? i would like a dedicated midi laptop so i do not need all the extras on this pc
<holstein> ubottu: vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> something like that AJH101-IRC
<holstein> sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-audio-plugins linux-rt
<AJH101-IRC> i am looking to uninstall the audio apps from this pc - i will install full studio on the laptop - the link does not tell me about uninstalling
<AJH101-IRC> the sudo will just install - not uninstall i think?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i would suggest a vanilla install
<mezquitale> AJH101-IRC, forget about uninstalling, just install and ubuntustudio will configure itself
<holstein> and get the audio stuff
<holstein> the ubuntustudio install will have the video stuff
<holstein> and other extras you might not be interested in
<mezquitale> how do you unmount a dvd drive??
<AJH101-IRC> ok - i think i will have to use that earlier command line for the audio apps only 0 thanks
<holstein> hmm
<holstein> mezquitale: i usually find it in gnome, and right-click :)
<holstein> but, if you know where it is mounted, you should be abot to umount it or whatever
<holstein> sudo umount /where/ever ...something like that
<AJH101-IRC> thx for advice guys
<AJH101-IRC> ttfn
<holstein> good luck AJH101-IRC :)
#ubuntustudio 2010-01-17
<GuiLux> salut a tous
<Rubbberducky> Is it possible to make my audio interface work on ubuntu studio?
<jussi01> Rubbberducky: well if you tell us what the interface is...
<Rubbberducky> I was hoping to get a response first lol ;P
<Rubbberducky> Presonus firestudio mobile
 * holstein has a presonus firepod
<holstein> that works pretty well
<Rubbberducky> oh?
<Rubbberducky> Sweet
<Rubbberducky> Im trying to understand how this all works
<holstein> not sure about the firestudio though
<Rubbberducky> I add mydelf to a couple new groups?
<holstein> cool
<holstein> i would suggest running sudo qjackctl
<holstein> you can troubleshoot the firewire permissions issues that way
<holstein> if you get it to run sudo, then you know it is possible
<Rubbberducky> hmmm it didnt work
<holstein> hmmm
<Rubbberducky> i ran it though
<holstein> jack ran?
<Rubbberducky> didnt connect to server or something?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> did you select the firewire drive in jackd?
<holstein> or qjackctl
<Rubbberducky> no Im just getting started :)
<holstein> firewire driver*
<Rubbberducky>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  cannot lock down memory for RT thread (Cannot allocate memory)
<holstein> OH
<holstein> well, for now
<holstein> you can uncheck the realtime box in qjack
<holstein> ctl
<holstein> you running a realtime kernel Rubbberducky?
<holstein> yeah, run sudo qjackctl
<Rubbberducky> Im in ubuntu studio running the default w/e i installed yesterday
<holstein> uncheck the realtime box
<holstein> under setup
<Rubbberducky> i did
<holstein> choose firewire under driver
<holstein> and hit start
<holstein> actually, click OK first
<holstein> to save
<holstein> and then start
<holstein> see if you got any joy
<holstein> then we can go from there
<Rubbberducky> could not connect to jack server as client
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> its not looking good now that im google-ing
<holstein> http://www.ffado.org/?q=node/35
<holstein> Rubbberducky: try the freebob driver
<holstein> thats the older version of ffado pretty much
<Rubbberducky> hm :/
<holstein> no luck?
<holstein> what im finding on line
<holstein> on ffado's site
<holstein> is saying that presonus has offered to write linux drivers
<holstein> or at least
<holstein> make information available for drivers to be written
<holstein> and that information has not been delivered :/
<holstein> i had a hell of a time a few years ago trying to get the firepod to work
<Rubbberducky> Well
<Rubbberducky> If its such a massive pain maybe Ill say screw it
<Rubbberducky> I might just go back to Ubuntu 9.1
<Rubbberducky> Rather than studio.
<Rubbberducky> Why have all this audio and video crap thats not compatible with anything?
<holstein> i would suggest joining the ffado mailing list
<holstein> very active
<holstein> if somebody is using the firestudio, you could ask
<Rubbberducky> mhmm
<Rubbberducky> Thanks
<holstein> good luck
<Rubbberducky> :)
#ubuntustudio 2011-01-10
<rlameiro> evening everyone
<ScottL> hi rlameiro  :)  how are you doing?
<rlameiro> now I am ok
<rlameiro> finally i finished the course :D
<ScottL> rlameiro,  are you a doctor now?
<rlameiro> no master
<ScottL> :)
<ScottL> that's still awefully cool :D  congrats!
<rlameiro> i hope no one call me doctor...
<rlameiro> thanks
<raonyguimaraes> Hello There!
<raonyguimaraes> I just would l to say that I'm another Ubuntu Studio user that loves music and can't live with this OS anymore ... I'm a developer and I heard that they are needing people for the development team so i would like to know how I can help on this ?
<ailo> ScottL:?
<holstein> raonyguimaraes: hey :)
<holstein> raonyguimaraes: /j #ubuntustudio-devel
<raonyguimaraes> thank you !
<lwizardl> what application would be good for making video introductions on ubuntu ?
<holstein> hey lwizardl
<holstein> what are you looking to make?
<holstein> screencast?
<lwizardl> video I will upload to youtube
<lwizardl> I want put fade in text, then logo, then fade out
<holstein> lwizardl: let me get you a couple options
<holstein> http://www.pitivi.org/
<holstein> http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/
<holstein> lwizardl: actually
<holstein> http://techcityinc.com/2009/02/04/top-10-free-video-editors-for-ubuntu-linux/
<holstein> that looks like a nice review article
<lwizardl> ah ha
<holstein> there also an online editor
<holstein> http://jaycut.com/
<holstein> i made an account and looked in there
<lwizardl> Jahshaka the screen shown is kinda like what i want to do
<holstein> but i dont do video
<holstein> lwizardl: there are some video folk though
<holstein> mostly on the mailing list
<lwizardl> well I just want to add a disclaimer to a video I'm going to be uploading to youtube
<holstein> there used to be some editor at youtube
<holstein> simple one
<holstein> i think kino, pitivi and jahshaka are the usual ones
 * holstein breakfast... BBL
<eviljames> So, I tried ubuntu studio alternate disc, to install onto my lvm
<eviljames> however, every boot I die and get dropped to a busybox prompt for the initramfs
<holstein> eviljames: o/
<eviljames> hello holstein
<eviljames> Know anything about helping a grizzly ol' slacker put a shiny new ubuntu on his lvm?
<eviljames> :P
<holstein> i would say give this a read http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-over-lvm-filesystem
<eviljames> woo!
<eviljames> googling ubuntu lvm , ubuntu md lvm, ubuntu dm lvm , ubuntu lvm initramfs .. etc etc
<eviljames> all go0t me to the same places... nowhere! :D
<eviljames> holstein: Do you work on u-studio ?
<holstein> nothing too improtant
<holstein> important*
<holstein> but yeah
<holstein> i try
<eviljames> hrm
<eviljames> That link, not quite what I'm looking for.
<eviljames> I fudged and fiddled around with u studio and it actually did install on my lvm
<eviljames> but it's the initramfs that doesn't seem to work for me :/
<ailo> eviljames: Dual boot?
<eviljames> ailo: It'll end up being several-boot :P
<holstein> no reason to dual boot ubuntu, and ubntustudio
<holstein> of the same release
<eviljames> heh, no..
<holstein> OK
<ailo> So, which system has the grub installed?
<eviljames> I have slackawre32-current on a LV, slackware64-current will go on a different LV
<eviljames> ubuntu studio on a 3rd, maybe arch or gentoo on a 4th.. etc. etc..
<eviljames> oh, and I'm using lilo thus far...
<ailo> So, I would guess you need to adjust the boot parameters for Ubuntustudio
<ailo> Don't know how, or what to add, but that would be my first guess, anyway
<ailo> Which is done in Lilo's boot configure file. Don't know anything about Lilo, though.
<eviljames> sec -
<ailo> eviljames: could be you need to add a line, initrd=<path to an image>.
<eviljames> Past that, heh
<ailo> ok
<eviljames> I use a separate, ext2 /boot
<ailo> So, you've looked up how to set up lilo to boot Ubuntu?
<eviljames> for me, it's like this: sda1 = ext2 (2GB), sda2 = swap(2GB), sda3 = linux_raid_autodetect (70GB), sdb1 = 2GB partition, unformatted, sdb2 = 2GB partition, unformatted, sdb3 = linux_raid_autodetect (70GB)
<eviljames> Well, it works, but it doesn't.
<eviljames> I have the kernel, and initrd set (I think) correctly in lilo
<ailo> My bet is on configuring lilo, anyway. I don't think the partitioning of the disk should matter at such an early stage of booting. As long as Lilo can read the initrd image.
<eviljames> Sure, but the initrd image is what fails.
<eviljames> lilo points to the correct kernel, initrd.  Booting happens
<eviljames> Eventually, I get dropped to the initramfs prompt, then I can modprobe dm_mod ; vgscan (to find the LVs); vgchange -ay (makes them accessible) and mount /dev/chimeravg/ustudioroot /root
<ailo> ok. Sorry, I misread earlier.
<eviljames> no worries
<eviljames> At least you haven't sent me to man pages like I was some kinda noob! :D
<eviljames> Though... if there was a good man page for mkinitramfs - one that got into the nitty gritty of how dm-raid was supposed to work
<eviljames> or, rather, md raid
<eviljames> whatever the moving target is today...
<ailo> Well, can't say I have too much experience from dual booting. I did dual boot Ubuntu and LFS at one point
<ailo> And to do that, just needed to set the right parameters in the grub's configuration
<eviljames> heh, this is a little more complicated than that ;)
<ailo> Well, maybe.
<eviljames> it's the lvm root that makes this such a pain in the ass
<eviljames> and I think it's not even that, but the raid0 that lies underneath the lvm
<ailo> So, it's a raid issue? But slackware is not affected?
<eviljames> As I mention above, I have to modprobe to get the raid array to assemble, then vgscan/vgchange work as expected
<eviljames> Slackware works fine - I'm using it atm.
<eviljames> Linux chimera 2.6.33.7.2-rt30-smp #1 SMP PREEMPT RT Sun Jan 9 11:50:29 PST 2011 i686 Pentium(R) Dual-Core  CPU      E5200  @ 2.50GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<eviljames> :P
<eviljames> hrmrhmrhm
#ubuntustudio 2011-01-11
<eviljames> Anyone alive, preferrably someone who knows lvm / raid / ubuntu and what things I should be hunting down if my initramfs is not mounting my root... ?
<theotix> hello worlds
<damo22> anyone here?
<ailo> damo22: What's up?
<damo22> wondering if anyone has a digidesign mbox2
<ailo> No, and I was never sure if it's supported or not.
<damo22> well, soon it will be .. i just submitted a working patch to alsa
<ailo> Ok, so you want to find someone to test it?
<damo22> i am playing some tunes through it as we speak
<damo22> just wondering if its a popular device
<ailo> It used to be among mac users, I thought.
<ailo> But it's been long since I've seen one in action.
<damo22> i think its quite good for what it is... i havent opened it up to check what brand the preamps are, but it sounds nice in playback @ 24 bit
<damo22> i know that the mbox 1 had focusrite pres
<ailo> Not many usb devices with full support, right? How is the generic driver? Isn't it 16 bits only?
<damo22> i wrote support into the existing usb driver to force the mbox2 into 24 bit mode and actually use it
<damo22> you can select 44.1k or 48kHz mode at 24bit
<damo22> and it captures at 24 bit too :) duplex works
<ailo> No 96kHz? 16 bit only?
<damo22> the device doesnt support 96k
<ailo> ok
<damo22> i believe its usb 1.1
<damo22> in my opinion bit depth is more important than 96k sample rate
<ailo> It is
<ailo> I've never used 96kHz for recording myself
<damo22> i record at 44.1, makes mastering for cds easier, less hassle
<damo22> but i record in 24 bits
<ailo> Well, I'm sure 48kHz is best, but I imagine for some processing, even 96kHz can be better.
<damo22> 88.2 is probably better than 96k for audio cd purposes
<damo22> because resampling is trivial, just skip every second sample
<damo22> ;)
<ailo> It makes most difference in the high frequencies of course
<ailo> But, most of the time, it doesn't make much of a difference, I think.
<damo22> yeah, you cant reproduce anything higher than 22.05 on an audio cd
<damo22> but then, my hearing only goes up to 16k or so
<ailo> Well, a 10kHz wave is only represented by 4 samples, which is not very much
<ailo> And above that, there usually isn't much, but that would depend on what is being recorded.
<damo22> true
<mbeierl> Anyone with linux sound/studio experience ever look into a software interface to replicate an aviom? http://www.aviom.com/Aviom-Products-1/Mixers-1/A-16II-Personal-Mixer
<damo22> what does that network jack do
<damo22> some sort of audio transmission over cat5e cable i assume
<mbeierl> sorry - just notice post.  The device itself takes the output of 16 channels of digital audio data muxed over the ethernet link - coming from a master mixing board.  The Aviom 16 does all the mixing and panning on board and presents the musician with a stereo output.  I'm wondering if anyone's gone under the hood and plugged the ethernet cable into a linux box and tried to demux the audio data right onto a hard drive for later processing or something 
<damo22> how do you know if its actually using a tcp/ip stack
<damo22> maybe its a proprietary protocol
<mbeierl> that's the problem - I have no idea what stack it's using
<crysaz> try out wireshark and see if you can dump it
<mbeierl> ah.  good point.
<mbeierl> I don't actually own one of these - it belongs to the church where I play on the team
<mbeierl> so I'll have to wait til my next time on the rotation to play around with it a little
<damo22> seems like a good idea to send audio muxed over cat5
<mbeierl> it is becoming very popular
<mbeierl> especially for the whole in-ear-monitor space
<damo22> but only for those who have a studio with lots of channels
<mbeierl> single cat-5 can easily carry the 16 channels and then a small device at the musician provides the ability to create a personal mix
<damo22> if it was tcp/ip you could use a simple switch to share the data
<mbeierl> the devices do daisy-chain and can be added to without apparent limit
<damo22> that is the feature of any network
<damo22> could be rs485 or something or 422 who knows
<damo22> but what is so good about having a 16 channel mixer at the end of a chain
<damo22> i would have thought the mix should be preset at the control room
<damo22> where the monitors are
<damo22> i can see how it would benefit to have long runs from the control room to the stage made of cat5, then some sort of breakout box with separate preamps to the mics on stage
<damo22> to shorten the analogue signal path
<damo22> you still need to pick up vibrations from the air, so mics arent gonna go out of fashion
<damo22> and thus you need pres
<damo22> this cat5 stuff is just to cut the cost of wiring long paths to the control room right? and also to shorten the analogue path
<mbeierl> To be clear the avioms are used to control the personal monitor mix for in-ear monitors
<holstein> mbeierl: theres just an output at each terminal right?
<mbeierl> there is also a master mix at the control site, but as this is for live performance, the control booth folks are concentrating on the house mix
<mbeierl> yes
<mbeierl> at the end of the cat5 cable is a mix-down box with 16 sliders - like each musician gets his/her own copy of the mix board
<holstein> so you dont *have* to use it with the in-ear system
<holstein> in theory
<mbeierl> and out of that comes a single L/R channel
<mbeierl> correct
<holstein> ive been in studios with that kind of rig
<holstein> my favorite was just an analog verion
<mbeierl> I was thinking for practice I'd like to be able to capture the raw data and do a mix down of my own
<holstein> losts of wiring
<holstein> but, each 'terminal' had a little makie mixer
<mbeierl> yep - that's the idea
<holstein> the one that was running via cat5 was kinda cheap-ish
<mbeierl> they're not cheap $$$ anymore :)
<mbeierl> and it's good, solid construction too
<holstein> up at systems2 in NY
<holstein> they had it too
<holstein> i had a hard time with it though
<holstein> i mean, its easier for the engineer and all that
<holstein> but, thats kinda what im paying for
<holstein> for someone else to turn the knobs
<holstein> i had a hard time because the mix was a bit different from the check before one of the takes
<holstein> when a horn player was added
<holstein> i had the harmony parts louder than the melody
<holstein> and i couldnt really adjust it on the fly
<holstein> and we were doing just one take of everything
<holstein> mbeierl: you're wanting to take the output from this at church as a multichannel mix?
<holstein> to record what you guys are doing?
<holstein> if there is just a spare one of the brains, you could do a mix, and record it stereo
<mbeierl> holstein: yes.
<holstein> then you dont have to do any editing ;)
<mbeierl> well... level sets afterwards in a mix down
<holstein> right
<holstein> thats a lot of wor
<holstein> k
<mbeierl> I already am taking the L/R stereo out and using that, but ... I'm always looking to go one further :()
<holstein> if you get a good mix on the thing before hand
<holstein> then you just have a ready to go board mix
<mbeierl> ya, that's the problem - it's live
<holstein> mbeierl: ideally
<holstein> you would do it at the board
<mbeierl> and I'm playing so it's hard to change my mix on the fly
<holstein> with the inserts or whatever
<mbeierl> that would require getting another person at the board :)
<holstein> nah
<holstein> just an interface that can capture it
<mbeierl> oh, try
<holstein> set it and forget it in theory
<mbeierl> true
<holstein> as long as you make sure its set at a resonable level
<mbeierl> yep
<holstein> that likely wont clip
<holstein> and it shouldnt in that situation
<holstein> where the live sound is going to be the limit
<mbeierl> and have it dump all channels to individual audio streams on a HD of sorts?
<mbeierl> for a mix down after?
<holstein> thats whats going to happen if you work out the other situations
<holstein> situation*
<holstein> you have to capture each channel somewhere
<holstein> im assuming via JACK to ardour
<holstein> the end result either way is a recorded track per channel
<holstein> for something like that, i would probably just put up a stereo mic somewhere
<holstein> nice live sound
<holstein> and less HD space and hassle
<mbeierl> There again - it being a chuch service, you don't always get the best sound "through the air"
<mbeierl> I am reasonable happy capturing my personal mixdown from the Aviom, but I was just curious if there was any known specs for that thing out there
<holstein> i think the stereo mic mix would be preferable to a board mix
<holstein> that you cant control afterward
<holstein> a stereo board mix is usually pretty strange
<holstein> really soft drums
<holstein> the opposite of the 'room'
<holstein> whatever needs to be amplified the most is too loud
<holstein> you get to even that out though on your headphone mix terminal a bit
<holstein> i would go for a multi-channel interface at the board
<holstein> BUT, talk about adding an extra person
<holstein> you'll have GB's of mixes stacking up
<holstein> to mix down, backup, whatever
<holstein> definitely the ideal scenario for fidelity
<holstein> but, maybe not worth the extra work
<mbeierl> The drums are mic'ed quite well and I get a nice crisp sound for them through the aviom...
<holstein> right
<holstein> in your headphones or whatever though
<holstein> you'll have to compromise what you need to hear for the live recording
<mbeierl> exactly
<holstein> if it were me
<mbeierl> I tap into the headphone mix and record that
<holstein> i would not use them at all
<holstein> but i dont use monitors really
<holstein> i think if its a live performance, and i need a monitor, someone is playing too loud
<mbeierl> I'm the bassist.  can't get away without them.  the sanctuary that I play in seats 1,200 people
<holstein> me too
<holstein> you should be able to
<holstein> try and imagine what the monitor mixes must have been like in beethovens era ;)
<mbeierl> he didn't use drums
<mbeierl> :)
<holstein> well, just becuase playing drums and music at the same time has become a problem
<mbeierl> so if the electric and the bass do not have amps, how am I to hear them without a monitor?
<holstein> doesnt mean we should all fight that with louder stage mixes
<holstein> that in turn make the drummer play louder
<mbeierl> it's not a louder stage mix - it's there's no sound on the stage
<mbeierl> that's why I have the in-ears
<holstein> guitar without an amp?
<holstein> the guitar players i know
<holstein> *electric guitar
<mbeierl> correct - guitar without amp.  electric guitar
<holstein> depend on the amp for most of the tone they want
<mbeierl> yes!
<holstein> this sounds like a mess
<mbeierl> not anymore.  Thank-you Line 6
<holstein> and church gigs usually are
<mbeierl> not at all
<mbeierl> it's very clean and crisp
<holstein> i bet
<holstein> totally clean
<mbeierl> why would you want an amp?
<holstein> no color at all
<mbeierl> that just makes unecessary stage noise :)
<holstein> mbeierl: ask *any* guitar player
<holstein> mbeierl: i totally see the argument
<mbeierl> we have several.
<holstein> im just saying, the guy i play with
<holstein> would never be able to do that
<mbeierl> all of them go without amps now
<holstein> we would mic the cabinet
<holstein> and thats the preferred method
<holstein> i mean, you can get electric drums too
<holstein> and the drums wont make any sound on stage
<holstein> and why would you not do that?
<holstein> because the drummer prefers the tone of actual drums
<holstein> im not saying get guitar amps
<holstein> im just pointing out the differences in this set up with the norm
<holstein> AND
<holstein> guitar players are right behind drummers usually
<holstein> with the volume before musicality
<holstein> mbeierl: is there an extra terminal?
<holstein> you could have one just for the recording
<mbeierl> we've got 4 or 5 terminals
<mbeierl> yes.  but someone would still need to ride the mix to make sure it was good
<mbeierl> sorry  for the delays - I'm actually at work here... :)
<holstein> mbeierl: no worries
<mbeierl> what happens sometimes is that say, one vocalist will get louder part way through a song due to bringing the mic too close...
<mbeierl> that gets compensated for in the house mix, but not in the personal mixes
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> that will be in the interface at the board too...
<holstein> ideally, you'd split each line then
<holstein> pre-mixer
<holstein> each line and mic
<holstein> and like you said
<holstein> have a seperate guy
<holstein> to set that mix going to tape
<holstein> then the live sound mixer wont effect those levels
<holstein> one of the best sounding local venues here
<holstein> they had great sounds in the room
<holstein> and rather than taking a board mix
<holstein> or hassling with multitrac
<holstein> k
<mbeierl> take the live room...
<holstein> they had 2 sm81's in the room
<holstein> and 2 dedicated channels for them
<holstein> set and ready to go
<holstein> if you have *any* stereo mic
<holstein> i think that woud be worth trying at least
<holstein> since its SO much easier all around
#ubuntustudio 2011-01-12
<enbloc> does anyone have any CURRENT resources for getting rhythmbox->gstreamer->jack? I have mp3 support, can convert, ardour will play through jack. but rhythmbox is giving me 'Failed to link GStreamer pipeline."
<holstein> enbloc: o/
<holstein> 10.10?
<holstein> 10.04?
<enbloc> 10.10
<holstein> you can use pulse to jack
<holstein> see if you have pulse-jack installed
<enbloc> I do
<holstein> or in the repos if not
<holstein> you should just be able to run that
<enbloc> thanks - I'll google that
<holstein> and pipe RB via pulse-jack to JACK
<holstein> after JACK is running
<holstein> just open a termina
<holstein> l
<holstein> and start pulse-jack
<holstein> that *should* be it
<enbloc> I take it I need to undo the audiosink stuff?
<holstein> not sure
<holstein> not familiat
<holstein> not familiar*
<holstein> i did try pulse-jack
<holstein> and thats all i had to do
<WaltherFI> Hello @ all
<holstein> WaltherFI: o/
<WaltherFI> Why are the pop-up messages on ubuntustudio so ugly compared to the notify system on regular ubuntu install?
<WaltherFI> like, increasing/decreasing/muting volume, new mail notifications, etc
<holstein> i suppose 'ugly' is a matter of opinion
<holstein> but you can theme as you please
<holstein> just like the normal install
<WaltherFI> well of course, let me rephrase 'old-school'
<WaltherFI> like, have you seen the ubuntu 10.10 (iirc also on .04) notify system?
<WaltherFI> smooth, transparent grey rounded boxes
<holstein> you can install vanilla
<WaltherFI> compared to the gray-yellow bubble notifications
<holstein> and get whatever ubuntustudio metapackages you want
<holstein> ubuntustudio-audio
<holstein> or whatever
<WaltherFI> er, i want to have the realtime kernel and stuff
<holstein> you dont have to install the themes
<WaltherFI> memlocking
<holstein> right
<holstein> you can install whatever kernel you want
<holstein> OR, just theme ubuntustudio however you like
<WaltherFI> hm. i don't really think it is only about themes
<holstein> the ubuntu-desktop should have all the default theme-ing
<holstein> WaltherFI: try installing whatever theme you want
<holstein> applying it
<holstein> and let us know ;)
<WaltherFI> hm, where can i get the default ubuntu theme (the individual package for GTK theme)
<holstein> ubuntu-desktop should contain all of what you are looking for
<holstein> you can read about that package in synaptic
<holstein> or sudo apt-cache search ubuntu-desktop
<WaltherFI> ...which is 229MB in weight and probably contains lots of stuff i wouldn't like to have
<holstein> probably
<holstein> thats one reason why ubuntustudio has the 'ugly' lighter one
<holstein> that will have the network manager
<holstein> i think it might be better to get a clear idea of what you want the desktop to look like
<holstein> if you want the ambience or dust or whatever
<WaltherFI> ambiance
<holstein> you should be able to find all of those packages in synaptic
<WaltherFI> but like i said, i think there could be a different version of the notify system in general (?)
<holstein> there are things left out
<WaltherFI> as things are reported differently; big icons in the middle of the screen for volume changes etc
<WaltherFI> so do you know what is the package of the notify system?
<holstein> are you running compiz?
<WaltherFI> yep
<WaltherFI> installed extras too
<holstein> i think you want the package light-themes
<holstein> to get ambiance
<WaltherFI> installed
<WaltherFI> did not affect the notify pop-ups
<holstein> probably have to look around for the icons you want
<holstein> you can also check in #ubuntu
<holstein> or wheverever
<holstein> as theme-ing gnome is not necessarily studio specific
<holstein> let me see about notifications...
<WaltherFI> yep, it doesn't seem to be about gnome or theming, i think it has something to do with the actual notification service
<holstein> i see notify-osd
<holstein> not sure what you mean
<holstein> maybe you can take a screenshot
<holstein> for imagebin
<holstein> i have both vanilla ubuntu and ubuntustudio
<holstein> and the pop-ups are as expected
<holstein> for volume changes or whatever
<holstein> WaltherFI: maybe try taking on one thing at a time
<holstein> get the GTK theme you want
<WaltherFI> got it
<holstein> ambiance or whatever
<holstein> then the icons
<WaltherFI> got it
<WaltherFI> it's not about that
<holstein> then whatever is going on with notifications
<holstein> is this 10.04?
<WaltherFI> 10.10
<WaltherFI> www.taikuriveeti.fi/private/notification.png
<holstein> WaltherFI: i would go drop that in a more populated irc channel
<holstein> im not sure what is kicking that out
<holstein> are you talking about the little wrench?
<WaltherFI> the whole yellow-black thing
<WaltherFI> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD#Bubble%20appearance%20and%20layout
<holstein> WaltherFI: does it go transparent when you hover?
<WaltherFI> some guy at #ubuntu told me the problem
<WaltherFI> 20:53 < xangua> WaltherFI: it's using gnome notification , you want notify-osd
<holstein> cool
<holstein> and you might want to see why we are not using that
<WaltherFI> but... why the heck is ubuntustudio not using notify-osd as default?
<holstein> im not sure
<holstein> but, we dont use the normal network tool
<holstein> and other little things here and there
<holstein> would i worry about it?
<holstein> probably not
<holstein> i would install notify-osd
<holstein> if i wanted it to look a certain way
<WaltherFI> sudo apt-get inst- wait, wrong terminal
<holstein> but, i probably would want to find out why
<holstein> might be that notify-osd does too much in the background?
<holstein> some of these changes are carried over from when computers were slower
<holstein> WaltherFI: what RT kerner are you using with 10.10 ?
<WaltherFI> hm, this is interesting, if i were ubuntu developer i would presume studio users have more power than vanilla users
<holstein> kernel*
<holstein> abogani 's ?
<WaltherFI> ow can't remember
<holstein> or did you compile your own?
<holstein> uname -a
<holstein> in a terminal
<WaltherFI> what the hell
<WaltherFI> ...for some reason i have GENERIC running
<WaltherFI> i should have the RT
<holstein> it comes with gerneric
<holstein> thats where we are heading
<holstein> generic will have RT prio
<WaltherFI> hm
<WaltherFI> well that suits me fine
<holstein> 10.04 has the RT kernel from 9.11 in the repos
<holstein> 9.10*
<WaltherFI> anyway, installing notify-osd fixed this
<holstein> cool
<WaltherFI> do you have launchpad account?
<holstein> yup
<WaltherFI> this should be reported as bug
<WaltherFI> easiest way to make it the default
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> wishlist maybe
<holstein> thats what ive been doing
<holstein> its not a bug
<WaltherFI> i can't think of good reasons why there is differen notification system on ubuntu and -studio
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~mikeh789
<holstein> WaltherFI: performance
<holstein> anyways, i usually just install the vanilla versions these days
<holstein> and add what i want
<WaltherFI> hm
<holstein> i mean, you can file wishlist bugs
<holstein> about notify-osd
<holstein> and the network manager too
<holstein> i just did a few on not having a live CD
<holstein> and some others...
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~mikeh789
<holstein> there they are, if you want to add yourself to them
#ubuntustudio 2011-01-13
<toenail> using ubu studio maverick meerkat im trying to share a folder over my network to  a windows pc and having issues saying its unable to mount on my end when i browse the network folder
<holstein> hey toenail
<holstein> samba?
<toenail> didnt see you there its for networking got it going though
<holstein> toenail: no worries :)
<holstein> glad you got it sorted
<enbloc> anyone compile rbpitch for Rhythmbox 13.{0,2} / Maverick?
<enbloc> fighting with Vala configuration I think.
<tanders12> ailo: you around?
<ailo> tanders12: I remembered what I was supposed to tell you..
<tanders12> ailo: hey
<songer7> hello
<holstein> songer7: o/
<songer7> hi holstein, i need some help. i want to rip some dvd's but with diferent audio
<holstein> OK
<holstein> so, i would rip the DVD's
<holstein> get the video in an editor of somekind
<holstein> and change the audio track
<holstein> you wouldnt do both steps together probably
<songer7> do you know some editor
<holstein> sure
<holstein> pitivi
<holstein> avidmuex
<holstein> http://jaycut.com/ is an online one
<holstein> kino
<songer7> how do i change the audio?
<holstein> depends on which program you're using
<holstein> but it should be simple enough
<holstein> should be rather graphical
<holstein> and easy to delete the current track
<holstein> import a different one
<holstein> fade them
<holstein> pan them
<holstein> whatever you want to to
<holstein> cross-fade
<holstein> im not a video guy, so i cant really help you choose
<songer7> ok thanks
<holstein> maybe check out some articles
<holstein> like http://www.linuxformat.co.uk/wiki/index.php/Adding_sound_to_videos
<holstein> could be some youtube tutorials as well
<songer7> i already dit it
<holstein> songer7: ?
<holstein> added the audio?
<holstein> must have been a short video :)
<songer7> no i've been cheking some articles
<holstein> songer7: OH
<holstein> cool :)
<songer7> dvd's
<songer7> i need to tranfer dvd's to ipod but with diferent audio launguage
<holstein> right
#ubuntustudio 2011-01-14
<virtu> heya
<virtu> =)
<siskel> Hello, I've been trying to set up my 5.1 Speakers in Ubuntu Studio following several howtos yet no success is there anyone that could assist me?
<olinuxx> hi here
<olinuxx> I search for pbuilder help
<olinuxx> someone use it here maybe ?
<searli> hola
<searli> just a quick question ...
<searli> will ubuntu studio run on older hardware?
<searli> like dyn:ebolic
<searli> I.e what are the minimum requirements ?
<tanders12> seali: I'm not sure. I would think that initially it'll run on anything vanilla ubuntu will, but when it comes to task-specific things like video editing and realtime audio is where you're gonna run into problems.
<ailo> My experience is, at least 512 MB of memory. 256 is like trying to fit an elephant into a closet, memory-wise.
<ailo> And there may be problems with graphics. No flash without a reasonably new graphic card.
<komputes> Hey guys can you mark this bug as affecting you: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/324700
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 324700 in gnome-media (Ubuntu) "gnome-volume-control missing ability to customize session sound effects theme" [Medium,Triaged]
<holstein> im unclear as to how that is not wishlist
<holstein> the art of bug reporting ;)
<holstein> komputes: how about we trade?
<komputes> holstein: send, let's see
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio/+bug/695892
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 695892 in Ubuntu Studio "no live CD for ubuntustudio" [Wishlist,New]
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio/+bug/697774
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 697774 in Ubuntu Studio "cant install ubuntustudio from USB stick" [Undecided,New]
<holstein> ^^ those are wishlist
<komputes> holstein: not a wishlist because enough people backing it, being presented to DX soon
<holstein> i didnt realize wishlist was such a matter of opinion
<komputes> holstein: re Bug #697774, are you tring to install studio or server?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 697774 in Ubuntu Studio "cant install ubuntustudio from USB stick" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/697774
<holstein> komputes: studio can be installed using that method
<komputes> holstein: it's a regression for a lost feature actually
<komputes> not a new feature
<holstein> hey, a deals a deal
<holstein> i'll join if you do :)
<komputes> holstein: hadess from GNOME took it out at ~8.04
<komputes> holstein: livecd or alternate?
<komputes> nm, saw the other bug
<komputes> holstein: you assigned Bug #695892 to yourself. will you be fixing it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 695892 in Ubuntu Studio "no live CD for ubuntustudio" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/695892
<holstein> yeah, these are related
<holstein> komputes: seems like i might have to
<holstein> i thought i would ask at the next meeting about it
<holstein> and see if everyone is onboard
<holstein> make sure its possible
<holstein> im assigned because i didnt want anyone else looking at it necessarily yet
<komputes> holstein: I'll definately back you on the LiveCD request
<holstein> wastin resources or whatever
<holstein> wasting*
<holstein> til its a go
<holstein> the other one would be a non-issue if we had a live CD
<komputes> holstein: as for the other one I'm guessing you tried usb-creator with an alt image?
<holstein> komputes: i havent had luck with any alts and usb creator or unet
<holstein> have you?
<komputes> holstein: i've heard that before
<holstein> i can get it to boot
<holstein> its the 'locating install medium'
<holstein> or locating CD rom
<holstein> something like that
<holstein> thats where it fails
<holstein> unless you do that envolved work-around
<holstein> for the server install
<holstein> which, actually, i have not done myself
<holstein> BUT i suggested it in here twice
<holstein> for 10.04 ubuntustudio installs
<holstein> and it was reported good
<holstein> in both cases
<komputes> holstein: not that I can remember. I had a workaround for booting from an ISO file directly but ubiquity is hard headed with that method and won't install
<holstein> live CD is the answer i think
<holstein> too easy not to do it
<komputes> thought there was an alt image usb-creator bug but I must be wrong... or maybe it was markes invalid/incomplete/expired
<holstein> and it'll fix that
<holstein> and the 'i just insatlled ubuntustudio, and nothing works' stuff i see in here
<holstein> at least a bit more
<holstein> komputes: OH
<holstein> i didnt think about it that way
<holstein> this bug would kinda be a duplicate of that
<holstein> i'll see if i can find it
<thebishop> hellohello
<thebishop> i've got a Focusrite Saffire Pro24 (firewire) interface supported by ffado.  I see the RealTime kernel situation has gotten hairy under Maverick.  What's the best solution right now?
<holstein> thebishop: hey
<thebishop> holstein, whatup
<holstein> are you using autostatics PPA ?
<holstein> or is it just supported now?
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~autostatic/+archive/ppa
<thebishop> holstein, i was looking at ubuntu docs which pointed me to abogani's PPA. but it only supports lucid and natty
<holstein> thebishop: i used the natty ones
<holstein> http://jackschnippes.freeunix.net/index.php/2010/11/04/lowlatency-kernel-and-realtime-kernel-for-ubuntu-10-10-maverick
<holstein> just DL'd the .debs
<holstein> i think -realtime is not there anymore?
<holstein> not sure
<holstein> but -lowlatency is working quite well for me in natty with my firepod
<thebishop> holstein, well what is the state of things right now?  Searching around it looks like a lot of planning discussions are still going on.  Is Maverick just a bust for audio production?  Are Natty dailys ready to use?
<holstein> neither
<holstein> i wouldnt use natty yet
<holstein> personally
<thebishop> k
<holstein> my production box is 10.04
<holstein> and i dont have a reason to change that
<holstein> BUT the -lowlatency kernel is working great in testing
<thebishop> holstein, doesn't even look like UbuntuStudio's ppa supports Maverick
<holstein> thebishop: thats just aboganis PPA
<holstein> no ubuntustudio
<holstein> not*
<holstein> the ubuntustudio metapackages are in the standard repos
<holstein> the realtime kernel got pulled
<thebishop> holstein, ppa:ubuntustudio-dev/ppa doesn't have a maverick option
<holstein> thebishop: you shouldnt need that PPA
<thebishop> it's like 2 years old anyway
<thebishop> heh
<holstein> thats probably just testing pacakges
<holstein> for something
<holstein> packages
<holstein> not used AFAIK
<holstein> thebishop: you'd be fine with 10.04 and autostatics PPA
<holstein> or 10.10
<holstein> and aboganis natty kernel
<thebishop> holstein, autostatic only has lucid and karmic
<thebishop> seems like 10.04 is the way to go
<thebishop> svn ffado and jack, and that's it
<holstein> AFAIK
<thebishop> a bit annoying since i already compiled that stuff, but no biggie i guess
<holstein> you dont need his PPA with maverick
<holstein> since the new stuff is already in place
<thebishop> oh ok
<thebishop> so just install natty -realtime
<holstein> or -lowlatency
<thebishop> holstein, both have preempt?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> thebishop: if you get around to testing natty with FW
<holstein> let me know
<holstein> i have a few tests i would like to confirm for us
<holstein> just find me and ping me before you do any settings changes
<thebishop> k
<holstein> literally all i did was add myself to the audio group
<holstein> and get the -lowlatency kernel
<holstein> and natty + the firepod is running great :)
<holstein> maybe a little better that lucid with -rt
#ubuntustudio 2011-01-15
<thebishop> holstein, then my next step is to completely redesign ffado-mixer for the saffire pro series
<thebishop> kampschlaefer on #ffado designed it with surround sound mixing in mind, but i'd really prefer a straight-up clone of the official mixer app
<holstein> thebishop: nice :)
<thebishop> holstein, i don't know if you're familiar with this interface, but it's got a whole insane routing system beyond what jack does
<holstein> check out #opensourcemusicians
<thebishop> which is totally awesome, but a pain in the ass to configure
<holstein> thebishop: im looking at the other one
<holstein> the 8 channel one
<holstein> PRO 40 i think?
<thebishop> oh yeah
<thebishop> that's the bigger one
<thebishop> same Dice chipset though
<holstein> the firepod has knobs
<thebishop> holstein, you having trouble finding a new laptop with firewire?
<holstein> i was
<thebishop> i really wanted an HP envy, but no firewire and no expresscard
<holstein> i found a nice firewire express card
<holstein> TI chip
<holstein> i got an older HP mininote
<holstein> netbook
<holstein> with expresscard slot
<thebishop> woah, and you get decent latency on that?
<holstein> sure
<thebishop> with ardour running and all?
<thebishop> pretty impressive
<holstein> i can record 8 tracks at once
<holstein> at around 5ms
<holstein> ive tested for an hour
<holstein> no xruns
<holstein> not that i need lowlatency for that
<holstein> id probably set it to 20 for that
<holstein> but i like to push it for testing
<thebishop> ugh this repo is slow
<thebishop> 50k
<thebishop> 50K
<tanders12> holstein: ping
<holstein> tanders12: YO
<tanders12> hey man
<tanders12> natty's not workinn for me worth beans
<holstein> in what way?
<tanders12> very unstabl
<tanders12> crashes, etc
<holstein> uname -a
<tanders12> i tried the alpha and daily
<holstein> OH
<holstein> in general
<holstein> i see
<holstein> not JACK or whatever
<holstein> yeay, i dont update without hanging in #ubuntu+1 for a while ;)
<tanders12> lol
<tanders12> didnt even get close to that point
<tanders12> imma try updating the alpha and see if i get anywhere
<holstein> i think i got the last alpha release
<holstein> probably 5 weeks ago
<holstein> and updated twice
<holstein> cautiously
<tanders12> did it tell you "cannot install all updates"
<holstein> someting
<holstein> i forget
<holstein> might have done dist-upgrade
<tanders12> oh
<tanders12> from maverick?
<holstein> tanders12: nah
<holstein> just to get past an error
<holstein> apt error
<holstein> theres a reason why
<holstein> and i forget that too
<tanders12> hm
<tanders12> offtopic how do you access the irc log?
<holstein> depends
<holstein> on your client
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> this channel is logged
<holstein> let me see if i can dig it up
<holstein> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/01/15/%23ubuntustudio.html
<holstein> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<holstein> from there ^^
<tanders12> niec thx
<tanders12> i like how thebishop talked about redesigning ffado mixer for the saffire. i thought of doing the same thing for the audiofire
<holstein> i havent seen the ffado mixer
<holstein> i cant believe its not more modular or something
<holstein> more customizable
<holstein> easily* customizable
<tanders12> yah
<tanders12> haven't seen it? what do you use?
<holstein> tanders12: the firepod just has knobs on it
<tanders12> oo
<tanders12> k
 * Blank__ heard "firepod"
<holstein> Blank__: firepod
<Blank__> haha
<Blank__> elo holstein
 * holstein high-fives Blank__ 
<holstein> firepod buddies we are :)
 * Blank__ high fives back
<Blank__> heck yes
<holstein> Blank__: HAY
<holstein> HEY*
<Blank__> i'm probably going to be doing an album with it soon
<holstein> when you get around to natty tesing
<Blank__> and my trusty KXStudio
<holstein> IF you get around to natty testing*
<holstein> let me know
<holstein> im confirming some setup scenarios
<Blank__> i haven't touched natty yet... i'm wondering if it needs a bit of time to settle
<holstein> sure
<holstein> but, if you set it up for some reason
<holstein> ping e
<Blank__> will do :p
<holstein> me*
<Blank__> i really need to work on my midi and synth skills, the girl who wants to record wants to do an electro-techno style album
<holstein> sounds fun
<holstein> [lsd] is my go-to midi guy
<Blank__> should be, i'll be taking my laptop and craploads of gear up to her place for it
<Blank__> same
<Blank__> she'll be the first vocalist to give my DIY valve EQ a go, too
<holstein> bb... lemme reboot...
<Blank__> k
<holstein> ok
<holstein> Blank__: you made an EQ ?
<Blank__> holstein, correct
<holstein> w0w
<Blank__> a pultec eqp-1a clone
<holstein> Blank__: you should link that up
<holstein> some pics
<Blank__> cost around $450 for it but it sounds very nice
<holstein> and samples after the session
<Blank__> it's a passive eq with valve preamp
<Blank__> making it myself for that cost is nothing compared to buying the real deal for 10 times that
<Blank__> i'm thinking of making a few more things soon, like a urei 1176 clone
<holstein> i am so interested in that kind of thing
<Blank__> unfortunately the cost of rackmount cases and transformers are what drive up the cost, otherwise they'd be around $200-300
<Blank__> holstein, most DIY projects have a list of components... this one didn't, and i had to read the circuit boards and schematics to make the list
<holstein> WAY over my head
<Blank__> it's a lot easier with the other kits :P
<Blank__> want to hear a song i passed through it?
<Blank__> i have to downsample it and stuff but it'll be ready soon
<holstein> sure
<Blank__> holstein, sorry for the delay but i did a partial dist upgrade and broke vlc again
<holstein> :/
<Blank__> vlc-110 has never worked properly for me
<holstein> yeah
<Blank__> this new 1.1.5 doesnt work either
<holstein> i ve been having trouble with it too
<Blank__> good to know i'm not the only one
<Blank__> 1.0.6 is the newest that will work for me
<Blank__> time to purge vlc
<holstein> yeah, i hate it
<holstein> vlc has been one of my favs
<holstein> since windows
<holstein> years ive been loving it
<Blank__> i'm purging all the data and reinstalling 1.0.6 >.<
<Blank__> holstein, http://blankw.okapi.feralhosting.com/g-pultec/the%20girl%20is%20mine%20mono%20gpultec.ogg
<Blank__> apologies for all those spaces
<holstein> Blank__: you just put it on the whole track?
<Blank__> yeah
<Blank__> that's probably a breach of copyright :x
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> i cant wait to hear some of that on just a vocal track or something
<holstein> i cant really tell from that
<holstein> but i want to say it sounds warmer
<Blank__> yeah, it's hard to tell on a song like that
<Blank__> i've got to go and take care of the cat's poo and have some lunch (preferably not in that order), be back later
<holstein> Blank__: laterx
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
#ubuntustudio 2011-01-16
<virtu> hi friends
<virtu> hallo, anyone know the work of Joe Bongiorno pianist?
<virtu> very nice listening
<WaltherFI> Yeah. I have issues with my networking - everything, like empathy, firefox, ssh, just lose the connection every now and then. No error messages, they don't even show "disconnected". Not an ISP issue. Ubuntu(studio) 10.10
#ubuntustudio 2012-01-09
<uki> moin moin,  bin neu mit ubuntu. hat einer ein html / php Bearbeitens Programm  oder weist einer woher ich ein bekomme natürlich for free.
<astraljava> !fr > uki
<ubottu> uki, please see my private message
<astraljava> err
<astraljava> !de > uki
<astraljava> Sorry about that.
<astraljava> What, no deutsch? uki: This is an English channel, I'm quite positive there's #ubuntu-de somewhere, that will help you in your native language. Entschuldigung für mein[e] 'poor' deutsch.
#ubuntustudio 2012-01-10
<JoshieS> what are the system requirements?
<JoshieS> hello?
<JoshieS> anyone?
<acerimmer> JoshieS: for what?  more info
<JoshieS> uhhh... the Ubuntu Studio
<acerimmer> google is your friend
<JoshieS> ok
#ubuntustudio 2012-01-11
<astraljava> Please don't turn (even [possible|probable]) users away, not even for google. There's a lot of information in the ubuntu.com domain, and it would be nice if they were pointed that way instead. You know, to build a more friendly and hospitable community feel.
<astraljava> JoshieS: Does this webpage answer your question? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<acerimmer> astraljava: point taken
<astraljava> Thanks for understanding.
<JoshieS> yep thanks
<acerimmer> astraljava: related(?) 5 Golden Rules for a Successful Ubuntu Migration lists Xara Linux Extreme as the Open Source alternative to Adobe Illustrator.  Xara LX is doa.  Surely they meant Inkcape?  Pass the word.
<astraljava> acerimmer: Do you mean the Canonical ebook?
<acerimmer> astraljava: yeah.  I downloaded it last night and found that little tidbit.  NOT the best way maybe to encourage widespread adoption?
<astraljava> acerimmer: www.xaraxtreme.org seems to suggest the project isn't dead, just changed its name a little. But yeah, that could be corrected. I'll see if I can find someone who could do that.
<acerimmer> astraljava: cool.  Thanks.
<arges> anybody used USB2.0 devices with Ardour/jack? looking at the Tascam US-800, looks like a decent device for a laptop rig
<Kent> Hey guys, anyone help me with my Samson Co1 USB microphone?
<holstein> Kent: o/
<Kent> It's connected and recognised, and levels are turned up, but still no sound
<holstein> in what way?
<holstein> what are you trying to do?
<Kent> Record
<holstein> are you using audactiy?
<holstein> audacity*
<holstein> JACK? ardour?
<holstein> qtractor?
<Kent> Yeah, but i also want it to work in flash
<Kent> alsa and pulseaudio
<holstein> try installing pavucontrol
<Kent> okay, what does it do
<holstein> i dont know anything about getting sound to or from flash
<holstein> thats going to be challening since no one you can talk to supports it
<Kent> Well the flash program recognises the microphone - just no sound, same as Audacity
<holstein> well, lets assume when you get things properly routed, all will be well
<Kent> the CO1 is supposed to be well rsupporte
<holstein> try pavucontrol
<Kent> supported*
<holstein> it allows you to select devices, and apps for pulse to use
<Kent> ok
<Kent> In the recording tab I have a blank sreen with "No application is currently recording audio"
<holstein> also, you can try in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-beginners since this is not really ubuntustudio related
<holstein> not that im trying to kick you out... we just mostly use JACK here
<Kent> I tried several times over the past few days, they are useless
<holstein> OK
<holstein> i think its a routing issue
<holstein> lets focus on pavucontrol
<Kent> Maybe you're right, but I don't know much about routing audio
<holstein> there are meters in there
<holstein> they show acivity when tapping or snapping in front of the mic
<holstein> assuming its working
<Kent> not in pavucontrol
<holstein> yup
<Kent> oh right, well its not responding
<holstein> OK, then what about on the unit?
<holstein> any switches?
<Kent> no
<holstein> knobs?
<Kent> It works fine i windows
<Kent> I just tested it now
<holstein> Kent: so
<holstein> that only means the unit isnt broken
<holstein> which *is* data
<holstein> anyways... open in a terminal
<Kent> yes
<holstein> alsamixer
<holstein> hit F5
<holstein> trust *no* labels
<Kent> ok, so turn everything up?
<holstein> Kent: you can, but you can break things, or just make loud unwanted noises
<Kent> so far so good
<holstein> just try tweaking things there, ideally, while you can see a read out somewhere
<holstein> a read out, or a meter...
<Kent> no
<holstein> Kent: no joy?
<Kent> no
<Kent> Everything is up
<holstein> i find a few things, maybe you have seen them
<holstein> http://forum.audacityteam.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=5600
<holstein> http://ardour.org/node/3124
<holstein> is it a Co1u ?
<holstein> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkNJaBvjJ68
<Kent> yep
<holstein> that youtube video suggests
<holstein> capture HDA intel ACL880
<holstein> im sure its something fiddly like that
<holstein> dont trust any labels
<holstein> and dont change anything you cant change back
<holstein> try all the devices listed though
<Kent> right, I'll try that
<Kent> Audacity gives a huge list of input options for some reason
<holstein> yup, i'd try all those real quick
<holstein> and feel free to try #opensourcemusicians
#ubuntustudio 2012-01-12
<benhem> hi, I am pretty set on embarking on an upgrade from ubuntu 10.11 to ubuntustudio 10.11 ... I'm reading this document:
<benhem> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu
<benhem> it says "warning, contents under construction" -- I don't want to risk lousing this all up -- are there any specific things anyone can tell me to look out for?
<benhem> thank
<benhem> *thanks
<holstein> benhem: i would start like this... what do you want to do?
<holstein> you dont need any of the ubuntustudio stuff
<holstein> you can open a pacakge manger, synaptic, or the software center and search 'ubuntustudio'
<holstein> you'll see all the metapackages
<holstein> there are a few that are just for the look and feel
<benhem> I want a realtime kernel for midi recording, mostly, but the rest sounds pretty cool too
<holstein> benhem: we dont have a kernel RT anymore
<holstein> its not in debian upstream
<holstein> and you dont need anything from ubuntustudio to have a kernel RT
<benhem> ergh, what option does that leave me?  I couldn't find a way to install a low latency, preempt, or realtime kernel on 10.11
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/ppa
<holstein> benhem: i urge you to try the generic
<holstein> then the lowlatency
<holstein> then the RT
<benhem> well, I'm on generic now, can't figure out how I'd try the others
<holstein> we are finding most dont need the RT kenrel anymore
<benhem> generic stutters and drops stuff
<holstein> benhem: you add that PPA i linked
<benhem> *might* be a botched jack setup though
<holstein> it has the kernels
<holstein> benhem: you can try starting things as root *to test*
<benhem> oh, ok
<holstein> and see if its permission
<holstein> s
<holstein> benhem: we wont have, or need to have a kernel RT much longer
<holstein> benhem: you can ask around in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> lots of MIDI guys there
<benhem> ok, thanks
<holstein> im using a realtime kernel in ubuntu 10.04
<holstein> the one from the kxstudio ppa's
<holstein> benhem: also, if you are using an internal soundcard, and you are getting around 20ms latency, thats quite good
<benhem> I am really confused about the latency and the jack setup
<holstein> even something like this http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/UCA202.aspx can really step things up
<benhem> it says "latency, 21.3 msec" with my current settings: 128frames/period, 48000 sample rate, 8 periods/buffer
<holstein> benhem: yup
<benhem> but it still hiccups and drops stuff
<holstein> if thats an internal sound card, thats great
<holstein> you can check that 48000 is what your card likes
<holstein> the frames/period and periods/buffer are what we tweak
<benhem> ok, looking up stats on my sound card
<holstein> you want to try 2 periods/buffer and 512 frames/period
<holstein> thats a good place to start
<benhem> ok
<holstein> then, go to 256 frames/period
<holstein> 48000 is usually OK
<benhem> 512/2 leaves me with the same latency, 21.3
<benhem> trying it out
<holstein> benhem: is it an internal sound card?
<benhem> yep, everything is stock
<benhem> just a laptop
<holstein> benhem: that card i linked is like $30 us
<benhem> huh, ok
<holstein> you can ask around in #opensourcemusians
<holstein> other folks use that card
<holstein> benhem: you'll *never* get the performance you want out of that card
<benhem> the internal one in my laptop?
<holstein> benhem: right
<benhem> hmm, my old setup with ubuntu 9 worked well
<holstein> benhem: yeah?
<holstein> benhem: install that then
<benhem> I don't know what the key differences were
<holstein> benhem: systems evolve
<holstein> kernels change
<benhem> I'm tempted
<holstein> you dont want to use that internal card
<benhem> but I was hoping that ubuntu-studio would be a sort of sideways migration that would achieve the same ends
<holstein> that'll be the best 3 bucks you ever spent
<benhem> (and I wouldn't have to mess with backing up my data)
<benhem> ok, I'll check out the card, thanks for that
<holstein> benhem: nah
<holstein> ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu
<holstein> benhem: you can try AVlinux live
<holstein> theres a new dynebolic live CD
<holstein> still.. *no* studio uses internal sound cards
<holstein> also, you might not need low latency
<holstein> depends on what you are doing
<benhem> I'm beginning to wonder if my real problem is latency or not
<holstein> i typically mix and track at like 60+ms
<holstein> i have different JACK profiles
<benhem> because the problem is a stutter where it drops a full half-second of input
<holstein> i can do 1.2ms stable
<holstein> but i rarely need to
<holstein> if im playing something in live, and i want realtime effects at the time in tracking
<holstein> or im using a MIDI instrument
<holstein> otherwise.. who cares if when i push play, it takes 60ms to come out the speakers...
<holstein> benhem: that could be a kernel driver support issue
<holstein> alsa
<holstein> who knows
<holstein> i would try some live CD's
<holstein> theres even a puppy live CD with ubuntustudio pacakges ;)
<benhem> hmm, ok
<holstein> of course, you should find better alsa/JACK support with that USB device i suggested
<benhem> yeah.  I _am_ wondering if I should just go back to karmic for the realtime kernel support
<benhem> I hate Unity too :)
<holstein> well, dont go for the kernel
<holstein> thats over
<holstein> seriously
<holstein> i mean, im not planning on using unity either
<holstein> but, the generic kernel is quite suitable right now
<holstein> and will be ready soon
<benhem> hmm, ok
<holstein> theres the liquorix kernel too
<holstein> i mean, try what you want
<benhem> well, I appreciate the advice
<benhem> I'll also try that #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> lost of folks there useing ubuntu with the generic kernel doing MIDI
<holstein> also, guys use RT kernels of their own with whatever distro's
<benhem> I can't imagine there's a downside to trying that lowlatency kernel from the ppa you linked
<benhem> if it doesn't replace my generic
<holstein> benhem: nothing does anything... you can replace it though
<holstein> you just add them
<holstein> i go in and tell grub to unhide
<holstein> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<holstein> you can read about how to do that there ^^
<benhem> huh, ok
<holstein> you'll add the PPA, then you'll run sudo apt-get update
<holstein> then you can install in... linux-lowlatency or whatever
<holstein> sudo apt-get install linux-lowlatency
<holstein> then, you can edit /etc/default/grub
<kimal73> hello i wont install ubuntu studio, can i do the 11.10 release from dvd?
<larstr> 11.10 is indeed available on dvd
<kimal73> larstr: yes, but someone had probelms
<kimal73> *problems
<kimal73> larstr: have you the 11,10?
<larstr> kimal73: yes, I'm running 11.10
<kimal73> larstr: ok, i have xfce desktop on ubuntu 11.10. So i installed ubuntustudio desktop too. But the kerner realtime isn't on repo of synamtic. Is it the same thing?
<SachinDey> I read that UbuntuStudio's new envronment is XFCE, does it has the network manager like gnome that can detect USB modems?
<larstr> kimal73: RT kernel is not included anymore
<ailo> kimal73, The repo for Ubuntu and Ubuntu Studio is the same. No rt kernel. Future releases should include a -lowlatency kernel however.
<ailo> kimal73, The -generic kernel performs fairly well. Depending on your hardware, you might find it good enough for your needs
<ailo> Also depending on your needs of course
<kimal73> ailo: ok
<zx81> hi
<zx81> i have sound problem disconnecting after  10 minutes ago ????
<zx81> when i use Qjack ctl,  or other app like skype) the sound is crunching and cut
<zx81> what is this problem ??
<ailo> zx81, Are you using Ubuntu Studio?
<zx81> yes
<ailo> Do you understand what jack is and that qjackctl is an application for controlling jack?
<ailo> I was wondering, since you mentioned Skype and qjackctl as two apps you were having a problem with
<zx81> yes i have using jack,
<ailo> Do you connect pulseaudio to jack?
<ailo> Do you know about pulseaudio?
<zx81> skype and jack never connecting with the same config
<zx81> but i have the same result
<zx81> when i use jack
<zx81> or when i use skype with pulse
<zx81> i know it is not the same way and config but it look like a memory problem ???
<zx81> i search why ??
<ailo> I'm still not sure if you are using pulseaudio with jack or not
<zx81> no
<ailo> Ok, so then it is not a problem with either jack or pulseaudio
<zx81> with jack i use alsa
<zx81> i have just change of system
<zx81> with skype its pulse
<ailo> In any case it is not a problem with either jack or pulseaudio
<ailo> Have you used the same computer and sound card with Ubuntu Studio in the past?
<zx81> waouu sorry i'm just trying to use jack but to day its crach
<ailo> Or any other linux installation
<zx81> DBUS problem yet
<ailo> Do you know hot to set realtime privilige for the user?
<ailo> how*
<zx81> yes same
<zx81> no
<zx81> may be its that
<ailo> If you always have a sound problem on that computer with linux, I suggest it is a hardware problem
<ailo> Pulseaudio does not need realtime privilege, but jack does
<zx81> no in the past no problem
<ailo> Is it only Skype that does not work, or do you have problems with all applications?
<zx81> can u help me to define the privilege??
<ailo> To give yourself realtime priority, do this in a terminal: sudo dpkg-reconfigure jackd
<ailo> When you are asked if you want to use realtime or not, answer yes
<ailo> After that you do this in a terminal: sudo usermod -a -G audio <username>
<ailo> replace <username> with your username
<zx81> Cannot connect to server socket err = Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<ailo> Then reboot
<ailo> Just follow those steps, and you will get realtime priority for jack
<ailo> Are you comfortable using a terminal?
<zx81> all my cumputer is freezing ???
<zx81> he windows staty open after clic close
<ailo> This information is not bery helpful
<ailo> very*
<ailo> Pulseaudio should work without problems, except for when you use jack
<ailo> jack will only work in realtime mode, if you have set the privileges
<ailo> To get realtime privilege, just follow the steps I just described
<zx81> when i type sudo dpkg-reconfigure jackd
<zx81> its made nothing
<ailo> try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure jackd2
<ailo> jackd2 should be installed by default, when installing jack. There's also jackd1
<ailo> If it's not one, it will be the other
<zx81> ok its ok with jackd2
<zx81> i must reboot
<zx81> ??
<zx81> and back after test
<zx81> tk
<ailo> Yes, you have to reboot
<zx81> for help
<ailo> np
<zx81> at soon for the result
<zx81> ailo
<zx81> reboot and qjack is open
<ailo> zx81, Yes..
<ailo> Default settings for qjackctl should work fine
<zx81> in connexions i have PulseAudioJanckSink/ Pulse audio Jack Source
<zx81> System / System
<zx81> i have made a link in / out of sytem to ear my microphone in playback (((((
<zx81> all look like fine
<ailo> Is this a pure Ubuntu Studio installation, or did you add something to it?
<zx81> nothing
<ailo> Oneiric?
<zx81> yes
<ailo> ok
<ailo> Sounds like you can have everything running through jack
<zx81> there is little change
<zx81> its fun
<zx81> i must try   skype open
<zx81> ok great
<zx81> skype is run when i cut jack ___ Normal
<zx81> and when i open jack after skype _____   yupppp
<zx81> ailo a drink virtual to you !!
<ailo> zx81, Have fun!
<zx81> what u made with jack ??
<zx81> some music ??
<ailo> I mostly use a program called puredata
<zx81> dont know
<ailo> Or rather, pd-extended, which is slightly prettier
<ailo> It is a graphical audio/video programming language
<zx81> vdjing ?*
<ailo> http://puredata.info/
<zx81> im french , n u ?
<ailo> Swedish/Finnish
<zx81> its fun puredata
<ailo> I think so
<zx81> ok video projection
<ailo> Sure, video, but also everything concerning audio
<zx81> did u know a ap for lighting dmx
<ailo> Nope. I haven't done any light or graphical stuff myself
<zx81> ok
<zx81> music ?
<ailo> Yea, I make music mostly. And you?
<zx81> yea
<zx81> i use just
<zx81> rec
<zx81> lol
<zx81> since linux
<zx81> rec guitar drum bass
<zx81> all instrumental
<ailo> I started out playing death metal
<ailo> Drums and guitar
<ailo> I also play piano
<ailo> Classical
<zx81> did u know a trick to connect more one sound card ??
<zx81> me im experimental music
<ailo> It is possible to connect more than one sound card, but I believe they have to be the same chip
<ailo> At least for pci cards
<ailo> I have connected two m-audio cards
<zx81> i search but i dont find
<ailo> M-66 and LT-1010
<zx81> i have maudio producer usb micro
<ailo> usb I don't know
<zx81> and i search to connect that with a other card
<zx81> fine
<zx81> great product
<zx81> for voice or guitar
<ailo> http://alsa.opensrc.org/MultipleUSBAudioDevices
<ailo> The problem with usb is that you usually only get 16 bit 44kHz, because there are no dedicated drivers
<ailo> Only usb 1.1 compatibility
<ailo> Well, maybe 48kHz, 16bits, depending on the setup
<ailo> I have almost no experience with usb
<ailo> pci works well. I just bought a firewire device last year, and that works good as well
<zx81> multiple card its not easy ...
<zx81> my english ,,,,
<zx81> and all terminal config
<zx81> im not expert
<ailo> http://alsa.opensrc.org/MultipleCards#Multiple_USB_Audio_Devices
<ailo> No, sorry
<ailo> This is irrelevant
<zx81> ok
<zx81> may be  on day i find it
<zx81> good day to u
<zx81> ???
<zx81> soon
<zx81> good MeTal stud
<zx81> hi !! (Oneiric Ocelot 11.10, cpu 2x 2.7Go, 2x1 Go Ram,  amd64, ATI video card)  problem freezing
<zx81> i cant find where its come ?,  much of time its gone when i add more effect or after 10 min using, the sound crunch 1 min, and cut, and after all of windows GUI are break i'm obliged to reboot)
<holstein> zx81: if you think its graphics related, try using the vesa driver
<holstein> if not... just relax the JACK settings, and try again
<zx81> holstein, i have uninstall Flgx
<zx81> and its the same problem
<zx81> holstein, the sound become clipping
<zx81> and stop
<ailo> zx81, Is it the same no matter what applications you use?
<zx81> i m obliged to reboot
<zx81> yes
<ailo> Have you tried using a minimal amount of applications running?
<zx81> with skype same think, the sound became clipping and stop
<ailo> You always have skype on?
<zx81> no
<zx81> yet i have try no start skype and test with jack
<ailo> Does this happen when jack is not active?
<zx81> and its the same
<zx81> yes
<ailo> It doesn't sound like it is a problem with the audio
<zx81> ??? manage memory ??
<zx81> ??? manage USB
<zx81> its since oneiric install
<ailo> Could be bad ram memory
<zx81> is there a file to fix memory /jack
<ailo> You mean set maximum memory for jack?
<ailo> You said you get the freeze even when jack is not on
<zx81> yes
<ailo> So, it would not help
<zx81> ??
<zx81> TY
<zx81> i come to install an old ubuntu studio stable to compare the kernel
<ailo> zx81, Settings for jack memory is in /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf
<ailo> You can change the line: @audio   -  memlock    unlimited
<ailo> You could change it to: @audio   -  memlock    95
<ailo> Or less. Maybe 80
<ailo> NO, sorry
<ailo> I forgot. It's in actual memory
<ailo> Not percentage :P
<zx81> so ??
<ailo> You set it in MB
<ailo> No, wait
<ailo> kb
<ailo> I have to double-check
<zx81> i must go
<zx81> ty
<zx81> ailo
<ailo> Yeah, it's in kb
<zx81> ty
#ubuntustudio 2012-01-14
<RobSteel> hi everybody...I have a question. jack wont start. :(
#ubuntustudio 2012-01-15
<holstein> RobSteel: has it ever?
<RobSteel> I was able to get my Tascam Us-144 recognized and it does show up in qjackctl but jackd won;t start or wont connect
<RobSteel> no, I dont believe it has ever worked on this laptop
<holstein> RobSteel: i have to use a custom start line for mine
<RobSteel> and this is US 11.10 btw
<holstein> actually, i have a 122-l
<holstein> RobSteel: has it worked before?
<RobSteel> oh cool. should be the same setup then
<holstein> RobSteel: nah, its not
<RobSteel> no, jack has never worked as i recall
<holstein> RobSteel: ok
<holstein> are you seeing it in JACK?
<holstein> there are 2 drop down menus there
<holstein> RobSteel: have you ever used JACK on this machine?
<holstein> i would like to remove one of the variables
<holstein> if you have *never* used JACK before on that box
<holstein> i would like to remove the USB device, and get JACK running on the internal card
<holstein> then you can move forward know that JACK starts
<RobSteel> yes, the Us-144 shows up there, but i have to disable usb2 first. I'd like to get jack running with the default onboard audio before messing with the US-144 though
<RobSteel> :)
<holstein> RobSteel: go for that, and let me know
<holstein> i usually run gksudo qjackctl
<holstein> just for troubleshooting purposes
<holstein> if JACK starts like that, then you can move on knowing that further issues as normal user are likely permission related
<RobSteel> I tried that, output follows.
<RobSteel> 18:05:38.845 D-BUS: Service not available (org.jackaudio.service aka jackdbus). Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory Cannot connect to server socket jack server is not running or cannot be started 18:05:38.857 ALSA connection graph change. 18:05:45.665 JACK is starting... 18:05:45.666 /usr/bin/jackd -dalsa -dhw:0 -r44100 -p1024 -n2 Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory Cannot
<holstein> RobSteel: i would like to make sure you are selecting the internal device now
<holstein> double check
<RobSteel> yes, its the internal device. nothing is physically connected and setup is defaults.
<holstein> RobSteel: you did.. gksudo qjackctl
<holstein> ?
<holstein> and it wont start?
<RobSteel> qjackd opens, and i can do everything but when i click "start" it gives the above output.
<holstein> RobSteel: i would like for you to unplug the USB device
<holstein> i would like for you to restart the box
<holstein> i would like for the *very* first thing you do to be..
<holstein> check that JACK has the internal devcie selected
<holstein> then, try starting JACK as root
<holstein> report errors...
<RobSteel> ok, back in a bit.
<holstein> RobSteel: if i miss you
<holstein> bookmark...
<holstein> doh!
<vanangamudi> audacious is functioning  playing song but window is not shown... no status icon in notification area too... help me with it :/
<boertje> hi there, i would like to do a fresh dual boot install with ubuntu studio, so how many GBs do i have to reserve for the system partition of ubuntu studio?
<astraljava> Hmm... left under 5 minutes? I noticed 4 minutes in, mounted my devel env, and ran 'du -hs', and [s]he was gone already. Lame.
<Kent> Anyone have any success getting a Samson COU1 USB  microphone working in Ubuntu?
<holstein> Kent: someone was asking about that the other day
<holstein> i think it "just works"
<holstein> if you are using JACK, you just select it
<holstein> if you would like to use it with pulse, i suggest installing and using the pavucontrol package
<Kent> I have that installed, and I've given up with pulse
<Kent> I guess I should try Jack
<holstein> depends on what you needs are
<Steve_DeMont> can someone help me blacklist the neauveau driver from UStudio install that hangs on boot from my dual-boot system?
<Steve_DeMont> nouveau
<Kent> Anyone know anything about Wine? Excel 07 is working pretty good in it, but some of the controls seem to be missing in some dialog boxes
#ubuntustudio 2013-01-07
<FloatingGoat> holstein: hi
<cfhowlett> Hey Fellow US users/devs:  Is there ANY chance that I can get the source or fnished files for the proposed Oneric wallpapers as seen in:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/Artwork/OfficialOneiric
<cfhowlett> *specifically the "Etched" look wallpapers.   They rock.  I wants ...
<Len-nb> How?
<cfhowlett> Len-nb: I don't know who to ask, but SOMEONE has to know.
<Len-nb> Do you want me to mirror it?
<Len-nb> Why can't you get to it?
<Len-nb> https?
<cfhowlett> Len-nb: no, I want to use those wallpapers!
<cfhowlett> Len-nb: but I'm perfectly happy to make them available.
<Len-nb> yes, why can't you just down load them or are they not full size on that page?
<cfhowlett> Len-nb: oh, that.  Not full sized images.
<Len-nb> Ah, so you are looking for the originals.
<cfhowlett> Len-nb: precisely.  Excuse my incoherence.
<Len-nb> No problem, I'm a bit tired
<Len-nb> I don't know where theyu would be tough
<cfhowlett> Len-nb: I'm also assuming that that originals do not have the "Ubuntu Studio Etched ..." overlay.
<Len-nb> Ya, me too
<cfhowlett> Len-nb: grr.  I looked but couldn't find the original artist info.  Presumably, these were "officially" authored proposals, not user contributed.  Kind of hoped someone in the know would know.  I'll cross post to the mail list.  Maybe someone out there can point me in the right direction.
<Len-nb> It should be on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/Artwork/UserContributed
<Len-nb> but it is not there
<cfhowlett> Len-nb: as I said, I don't believe it was user contributed.  It appears to be the official Ubuntu Studio wiki as User Contributions were directed elsewhere.
<cfhowlett> Len-nb: query submitted to the user/dev mailing lists.
<Len-nb> cfhowlett, If I look at the image info, some of them seem to actually be on image shack.
<Len-nb> right click on the image and check.
<cfhowlett> Len-nb: I saw.  Attempting to track it down through that source3 now.
<Len-nb> I couldn't
<cfhowlett> Len-nb: unfortunately for me, Imageshack appears to be blocked by the great firewall here in China, so I can't access.
<Len-nb> I get a message saying it has been removed.
<Len-nb> I have to go now. bed time.
<Len-nb> Bye
<cfhowlett> Len-nb: OK.  thanks.
<cfhowlett> who is maintaining this site?  http://ubuntustudio.tv/about/
<audiophilo> hi
<audiophilo> is there any suggested/recommended PPA for Ubuntu Studio 12.10?
<zequence> audiophilo: What do you mean? PPAs that Ubuntu Studio recommends?
<zequence> Ubuntu Studio itself is entirely in the main Ubuntu repo
<zequence> And we can't officially recommends any PPAs, since they are not a part of a tested distribution
<zequence> But, if someone has a special requirement, it might be there's a PPA that helps to fulfil that
<audiophilo> zequence, hi, i know Ubuntu Studio has its own PPA, but i was wondering if there something else that could be useful to add
<zequence> audiophilo: Ubuntu Studio does not have a PPA for common use, no. And Ubuntu Studio can't officially recommends any PPAs either
<zequence> But, one which is very popular is KXStudio PPA
<audiophilo> zequence, thanks for the tip i'll take a look at it
<zequence> It includes some packages that Ubuntu is not distributing, like linux-sampler
<audiophilo> zequence, great
<audiophilo> zequence, i was also looking for festige, i see there's a PPA called falktx but unfortunately i can't see no 12.10 release. Do you know any other for this piece of sw?
<zequence> audiophilo: KXStudio in itself is actually a distro based on Ubuntu
<zequence> audiophilo: Check out #kxstudio
<zequence> I think festige is old and replaced
<zequence> Not sure
<audiophilo> zequence, oh didn't know that i'll google it
<zequence> audiophilo: Also, do check out #opensourcemusicians
<audiophilo> zequence, thank you very much
#ubuntustudio 2013-01-08
<oscar> hi
<holstein> \o
<len-1304> holstein, Long winded that one...
<davygrvy> Having problems with grub.  MBR not being picked-up at boot time.  I have to boot into the 12.04 installer cdrom, then jump to the harddisk.  I tried update-grub followed by grub-install, but no joy.  I'm lost
#ubuntustudio 2013-01-09
<FloatingGoat> where has holstien been
<multimedia> Good morning from Seville, i'am fun of Ubuntustudio, this is a 11.04, and have other pc with 12.04, two versions are nice, and i like comments. Thank's have a nice day in Ubuntu.
<multimedia> I have a little problem with Ardour in Ubuntustudio 12.04, i don't save project, and export in .wav file have a problem with save, the file is corrupted or no sound in this track. Thank's
<raven_> do you know about any (cmd-)tool that i able to do sound processing (with compressors) on a mp3-stream without external decoding?
<cfhowlett> raven_: to what?
<raven_> i have a webradio running on icecast and id like to do sound-processing on it without decoding it to "real audio"
<cfhowlett> avconv is what you want, I think
<raven_> cfhowlett, but it is not able to do sound compressing and eqing
<cfhowlett> raven_: news to me.  I still use ffmpeg but the official notice is that it's been deprecated and to use avconv instead.
<raven_> ffmpeg can do eqing??
<cfhowlett> raven_: ffmpeg will compress to .mp3 and other formats.  eq'ing is not on the menuy though
<raven_> right i mean sound-compressing not format-compressing
<cfhowlett> raven_: awww, ok
<cfhowlett> Not something I've done.  You might want to search the linux radio station/streaming options.
<cfhowlett> raven_: quite a few options pop up on the first search page.
<raven_> for example?
<cfhowlett> gnormalize ..
<cfhowlett> normalize-audio
<Len-nb> cfhowlett, there are actually two projects, ffmpeg and libav. Libav is like a fork and they are slowly changing the commands to libav.
<zlatko_> hello, is there any tutorial plainly explaining how to connect/get sound: guitar - line6ux1 (or any other external sound card) - jack - guitarix (or similar)?
<zlatko_> btw. external sound card (line6) works perfectly on freshly installed Ubuntu Studio 12.10. On earlier *buntu versions it was really frustrating...
<len-1304> zlatko_, I do not know of a tutorial... Though I don't have a good knowlage of what is available...
<len-1304> Where are you having problems?
<zlatko_> well first of all I don't quite understand Jack concept. In W$ I just plug the guitar and open standalone version of guitar effect software and I get the sound out...
<len-1304> In linux you could do that sort of with pulse, but the sound out would be way behind you playing
<len-1304> Jack is a replacment back end that can have way lower latency.
<zlatko_> Then I read some Jack tutorials and figured out "connect" options in qJackCtl
<len-1304> We are having problems getting Jack to start right now... but I have a workaround.
<len-1304> It is not that hard. Just like a physical patch pannel.
<zlatko_> But then there is a setup pannel where my sound card is listed in Interface and I/O drop down menues.
<zlatko_> But no matter what I am doing I can't get sound out...
<len-1304> Have you got the level turn up on it?
<zlatko_> So I was thinking not to bother you guys, but simply to get some good tutorial. Couldn't find...
<zlatko_> level turn up?
<len-1304> Use either alsamixer from the terminal or the pulse mixer from the speaker icon at the top
<len-1304> (sound settings)
<len-1304> By default all the levels are off.
<len-1304> (for capture ports.)
<len-1304> zlatko_, I am assuming your audio Interface is USB?
<zlatko_> Yes it is a USB interface and I was in pulseaudio setup
<zlatko_> turned OFF my internal Intel card
<len-1304> Good idea
<zlatko_> so just USB device is active and everything is ON
<zlatko_> Input, Output & Playback
<len-1304> there is a tab called input devices
<zlatko_> Recording window is blank...
<len-1304> sounds like you got it. If jack is not running then when you put something into the input you should see a level in the meter.
<zlatko_> I am following. Input Tab
<len-1304> That is where the input level is set.
<len-1304> There is a bar under that that should show input level like a meter.
<zlatko_> Ok
<len-1304> Before worrying about jack you want to see level there.
<zlatko_> If I got youright: I should now strum my guitar and get meter jumping...
<len-1304> right
<zlatko_> no...  :-(
<len-1304> Do you still have jack running?
<len-1304> (with qjackctl?)
<zlatko_> no I did not start it. qjackctl is opened, but not started still.
<len-1304> Ok, in the input devices section for that card is there a green check mark?
<zlatko_> Yes
<len-1304> Is it depressed?
<zlatko_> Depressed and channels locked together
<len-1304> there is also just over from that a mute button
<len-1304> make sure you are not muted.
<zlatko_> it is not muted...
<len-1304> Ok, I'm not sure, but I have to run and pick up my son from school, so I will be back in 20 min or so.
<zlatko_> (playback is perfect on this USB card). len thanks. I am going to sleep now. I will continue tomorrow :)
<zlatko_> Thanks a lot anyway ;-) kids first!
#ubuntustudio 2013-01-10
<LaRueGT> is there a linux friendly chord progression helper, like harmony navigator or harmony improvisator?
<zequence> LaRueGT: Yep. and that's you
<zequence> Don't know if there is one, but you could make one in pd
<zequence> And any other language too, of course
<LaRueGT> too lazy
<zequence> Still, the best method is probably to learn the piano, and start doing some basic stuff. Give it a couple of months, and it'll be perfectly natural
<LaRueGT> guess the solution is one of those mobile apps
<zequence> Guitar works too, but it's a bit harder to translate the chords to software later
<LaRueGT> i got a midi board but im terrible at it
<zequence> And you don't get an overview of the notes you use
<zequence> LaRueGT: Start with the basics. The four chords. C, G, am, F
<zequence> There should be some good piano guide out there somewhere
<zequence> The trick is to not jump up and down with the hand over the keyboard. You move the hand as little as possible, and take the notes as closely as they come
<zequence> Which means, you don't always keep your thumb on the base note, so to speak.
<zequence> I'm telling you. To learn that would just take you a couple of days
<zequence> I'm actually going to write a song maker software that will be able to do everything randomly, if you wish
<zequence> There are so many parameters in music that people don't choose to do anything with anyway
<zequence> In some ways, a computer would be much more creative than a person could ever be, if the software is well programmed
<LaRueGT> http://sf.remixta.net/
<LaRueGT> I think that is the thing I was sorta looking for
<cfhowlett> Why does this happen?  Produced a video with openshot; 25 mb.  used ffmpeg to embed the metadata.  no other changes.  13.5 mb result...
<kobra> Hola
#ubuntustudio 2013-01-11
<LaRueGT> is there like, a really really simple sound recorder in the repo's somewhere? just a really tiny one that only does record to a wav file, really basic
<holstein> LaRueGT: theres "sound recorder"
<holstein> most use audacity.. you would record and export the .wav
<LaRueGT> nah audacity is too much, I need simpler, tiny, like the windows one in the accesories menu
<holstein> LaRueGT: i would just load up windows
<holstein> i guarantee you you wont find that one in the repos
<holstein> otherwise, i'll keep firing out suggestions
<cfhowlett> LaRueGT, soundrecorder
<LaRueGT> well, that isn't the point really, I just wanna dig into the code of a really basic program that takes microphone input
<LaRueGT> theres to much going on in audacity to make sense of it
<holstein> LaRueGT: soundrecorder.. pretend i didnt say anything about audacity
<holstein> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/audio-recorder-for-linux-easily-record-audio-streams-to-mp3
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/audio-recorder
<holstein> its part of gnome-media , if you dont want that...
<cfhowlett> Hey, while we're all here... WHY?  Created a video with openshot; 33mb file.  Used ffmpeg to embed some metadata.  NO other changes ... 13mb file.  What gives?
<holstein> cfhowlett: i saw that
<holstein> cfhowlett: who knows
<holstein> obviously, thats not the only change
<cfhowlett> it's the only change I selected ... no format change.  I'm concerned about what I've "lost".
<holstein> cfhowlett: i would not be concerned about what was lost
<holstein> i would go to the original..
<zequence> LaRueGT: Not sure, but the jack tool jack_rec might be even easier to get into, codewise.
<zequence> LaRueGT: There's also arecord, a part of alsa tools
<fullmoon> good morning, afternoon, evening i kinda got a problem which i didn't had in ubuntu studio 10.04. Now I'm using 12.04 64bit. Problem is i can't move any folders?? why cant i move folders from my desktop to other folders??>>>error: File or folder does not exsist<<<
<multimedia> Hello
<tontis> Hello, I've got a cuestion! I've been trying to make jackd and qjackctl work through various suggestions that I've found online, including this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation. Still, it seems to just get worse, now qjackctl just freezes when I start it.
<tontis> So I was thinking of re-installing ubuntu altogether and directly do the mentioned tutorial step by step, but since it says this "Please note that only "proved to work" Ubuntu releases will be documented in time on this tutorial. The current one is Ubuntu 12.04 LTS." I'm not sure if I should do it on 12.10 or 12.04. Also, do you think this is a good idea at all?
<zequence> tontis: All you need to do is answer "yes" to realtime, when installing jackd, and adding yourself to audio group
<zequence> ..in order to get realtime privilege
<zequence> If you need lower latency (the standard kernel is not very fast for audio), you can install linux-lowlatency
<zequence> That's all you need to get jackd running in realtime with low latency
<zequence> tontis: To make sure the jackd installation went fine, make sure the file /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf is not named /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf.disabled
<zequence> hmm..
<mighty_aboba> Hi
<mighty_aboba> Does somebody have E-mu 0204 USB soundcard?
<wip> hi everyone ! i was wondering if any of you use VST(i) under ubuntu-studio 64bit. what are my options?
<ParadoxGuitarist> So... I'm working on an arrangement...
<ParadoxGuitarist> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86Dfq6vylRQ
<ParadoxGuitarist> @ 2:17 there's 4 quick notes... are they 32nd's or 16th note Triplets?
<ParadoxGuitarist> I kind of feel like when it's that fast there's no real point, but...
<holstein> ParadoxGuitarist: if its an arrangement, then just do an arrangment
<holstein> sounds like just a fill to me
<holstein> i wouldnt try and emulate what is there.. then its not an arragment
<ParadoxGuitarist> Well I would just buy sheet music, but it doesn't exist.
<ParadoxGuitarist> I want it to be as close to a cover as possible
<holstein> ParadoxGuitarist: sure.. thats not an arrangement either
<ParadoxGuitarist> We're moving some of the structure to fit a Rock Opera
<holstein> i would just do the tune
<holstein> the details are more in the playing.. if its a fill, just do a fill
<holstein> otherwise, just play the track from the CD
<holstein> it'll cost the same, probably either way
<ParadoxGuitarist> I was going to break up the song to do a reprise.
<ParadoxGuitarist> Are you familiar with Beethoven's Last Night by TSO?
<holstein> nope
<ParadoxGuitarist> It's good if you like Symphonic Metal stuff
<holstein> i dont. but im pulling it up on youtube
<ParadoxGuitarist> =)
<ParadoxGuitarist> Anyways, Mephistopheles appears but there's nothing to really pull on his appearance in the music they wrote
<holstein> yeah, thats awful
<ParadoxGuitarist> Which you think when the Devil appears it would be a little more dramatic
<holstein> i mean, thats just my opinion.. but its pretty bad
<holstein> and, you dont have to pay for that
<holstein> so, you get the recognition of the track withouth having to pay for it
<holstein> the sounds are crap too
<holstein> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q69JNbvOJWU
<holstein> bad synth sounds with loud drums and guitars... again.. just my opinion
<holstein> ParadoxGuitarist: i would just compose my own theme for the devil, but im a composer
<ParadoxGuitarist> Yeah and I don't have time for that.
<ParadoxGuitarist> It's not really getting recognition for it
<ParadoxGuitarist> More like getting reliable sheet music to my instrumentalists.
<holstein> i wouldnt have time for what you are doing.. but hey.. to each his own
<ParadoxGuitarist> The Tabs that are out there are just wrong, and I don't think they'll have time to figure it out on their own
<ParadoxGuitarist> It's pretty much done, it only took 2 days
<ParadoxGuitarist> in my spare time
<ParadoxGuitarist> Except for that one little fill
<ParadoxGuitarist> but no matter
<ParadoxGuitarist> As always holstein, you give great advice.
<holstein> well, i do what i can :)
#ubuntustudio 2013-01-12
<LaRueGT> whoa
<LaRueGT> try hooking up "aubionotes" to your mike and the midi out into a synth plugin
<LaRueGT> it fires off notes by the tone of your voice!
<LaRueGT> is there a virtual midi keyboard with a midi-in that will show on the keys which notes are being received?
<len-1304> I think Yoshimi can show a keyboard which will do that.
<len-1304> Yoshimi is a soft synth, but it has it's own KB too.
<LaRueGT> yeah it isnt visualizing the incoming notes
<len-1304> You have to connect up the incoming midi port... using a2j I would guess.
<len-1304> That may not be the one I was thinking of.
<LaRueGT> its connected, the midi is making sound come out of it, it just isnt showing me what notes it is receiving
<LaRueGT> im making a little script that spits out midi and im trying to find a nice way to test if its working
<len-1304> qmidiroute will show you the notes in text.
<LaRueGT> lovely
<len-1304> In the event log window.
<LaRueGT> found one
<len-1304> good
<LaRueGT> bristol does it
<LaRueGT> though it is kinds crashy
<len-1304> Ah, I don't have that one.
<LaRueGT> its kind od sweet, it emulates a bunch of different vintage synth's the prophet 10 can make some sweet nast bass
<LaRueGT> err, nasty
<LaRueGT> man im excited, this is gonna work
<LaRueGT> so I hum into my mike, aubionotes spits midi out corresponding to the note im humming, bristol shows me what key that note is. So finally, I can fin the notes im looking for and get the melodies out of my head and into the computer
<LaRueGT> I figure I keep doing this long enough and ill be able to find them on my own
<LaRueGT> but until then, this handy little toy will keep me from getting frustrated and giving up
<len-1304> Sounds great... I may try it.
<len-1304> I tend to go chords first and melody from there.
<LaRueGT> yeah I cant figure out how to hum chords
<LaRueGT> otherwise it'd be tempting
<LaRueGT> im thinking the best crutch I could do chord wise would be like a panel full of buttons, you pick the root note and then your bank of buttons gives you all the chords you can do from it, and you just plod your way through those until you find the one you were looking for
<LaRueGT> do you know of any software like that, a chord picker menu of some sort?
<len-1304> Not really, though LMMS and Gorgan do some things sort of like that.
<LaRueGT> I guess you could further narrow down the possible chords you are looking for by also telling it what key the song was in
<len-1304> yes.
<len-1304> in C A is minor
<LaRueGT> ive never heard of Gorgan
<len-1304> It is meant as G-organ
<len-1304> it is in the ubuntu repos though
<len-1304> I am not sure if the G is GTK, Gnome, or general midi.
<LaRueGT> there are windows tools like harmony navigator and harmony improvisator, im unnaware of any linux equivalents though, and they do this fancy suggestion of chord progression thing which is probably too much of a crutch even for me
<LaRueGT> hmm im finding genpo and gmorgan, but not gorgan
<LaRueGT> ah, it looks like its gmorgan
<LaRueGT> these calf plugins are friggin awesome
<jayhosh> Anybody have any experience with firewire connections in Ubuntustudio?
<zlatko> i'm trying to get sound of my guitar using qJackCtl+guitarix. Jack will not start properly and gives me error messages. Can anybody help?
<zlatko> Setting PulseAudio Mixer [enabling: instrument] I am now getting clean sound of my guitar using external USB [Line6 UX1] sound card.
<zlatko> But Jack is making problem still...
<len-1304> which version of OS are you using?
<zlatko> latest fresh install of Ubuntu Studio
<len-1304> 12.10?
<zlatko> yes
<zlatko> [done all updates]
<len-1304> in qjackctl setup, there is a second tab
<zlatko> Options?
<len-1304> Ya, enable the first script:
<len-1304> Execute script on startup
<len-1304> And add pasuspender sleep 1 &
<len-1304> Then save
<len-1304> It will probably not work just yet
<zlatko> Yes, but which script? Dropdown is empty...
<len-1304>  pasuspender sleep 1 &
<len-1304> Exactly that text
<len-1304> Then save
<len-1304> Before it will work you have to restart jackdbus (which is still running
<len-1304> open a terminal and type jack_control exit
<zlatko> done
<len-1304> Then you should be able to start Jack with qjackctl
<zlatko> I hope I saved script by clicking OK
<len-1304> Should do
<zlatko> There was no Save or Apply option on the window
<len-1304> Ya, OK is it.
<len-1304> Have you done the jack_control exit?
<zlatko> yes and restarted
<len-1304> (or logout and in)
<zlatko> and got D-BUS: JACK server could not be started.
<zlatko> oh I did not logout
<len-1304> Do you have the right device selected?
<zlatko> should I first logout. Yes I think I have right device... I guess
<len-1304> If you did the jack_control exit you shouldn't have to
<len-1304> You may have to restart qjackctl though
<zlatko> let me logout login just for case...
<len-1304> OK
<zlatko> I logged in again
<len-1304> OK
<zlatko> should I start qJack first?
<len-1304> Yes
<zlatko> (qjackctl.real:10804): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_get_direction: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<len-1304> Don't worry about those for now.
<zlatko> ok
<len-1304> I am not sure what they are but they don't seem to keep jack from running
<zlatko> Should we check do I have correct sound card in setup?
<len-1304> Sure
<len-1304> Right side called interface
<zlatko> So I have 2 options Line 6 blah blah 0 and 0,0
<zlatko> for Input device and Output device
<len-1304> Just use the top one
<zlatko> ok
<len-1304> there is a > at the very right
<len-1304> click on that and you should see a list of your devices
<zlatko> so its hw:0 for both input & output
<zlatko> exactly
<zlatko> as you said
<len-1304> Sample rate?
<zlatko> 44100
<len-1304> OK, Frames/period?
<zlatko> 1024
<len-1304> Good place to start, but you will want to go to 256 or lower after you get things working.
<zlatko> realtime checked other things are unchecked
<len-1304> Should be able to get to 128 on just about any card
<len-1304> Yup
<zlatko> yeah 256 would be nice...
<zlatko> later
<len-1304> I guess OK it
<zlatko> OK
<len-1304> Try start again
<zlatko> no red text in message output
<zlatko> it seems it's running!
<zlatko> New client 'qjackctl' with PID 10804
<len-1304> So now you can start guitarix
<zlatko> yes I started [no errors reported]
<zlatko> Connecting 'gx_head_amp:out_0' to 'gx_head_fx:in_0'
<len-1304> OK, in the connections .... you seem to be ahead of what I can type :)
<len-1304> There is a connections window in qjackctl
<zlatko> ok got it
<len-1304> Sort of a red crossover picture
<zlatko> here it is
<zlatko> yeah that's still confusing concept for me
<zlatko> to connect it right...
<len-1304> you want to make a connection from system capture-1
<len-1304> Assuming that is your guitar
<zlatko> OK
<zlatko> I think it is
<len-1304> to gx_head_amp in_0
<zlatko> done - green line connected two things
<len-1304> Then from gx_head_fx to system
<len-1304> playback
<zlatko> yes! it works. I even went one step further head to fx distortion to system
<zlatko> all clear man!
<zlatko> so the concept is: capture to gx-head to effect 1, 2, 3... and finally to system playback
<zlatko> correct?
<len-1304> Something like that.
<len-1304> If you go to the engine menu, there is latency there
<len-1304> try 128
<zlatko> should I stop or exit jack before setting  lower latency
<len-1304> It seems to work on the fly.
<len-1304> If it doen't then stop and restart
<zlatko> so Setup button on QJack
<len-1304> (if it doesn't it may crash :)
<zlatko> Server settings will be only effective after
<zlatko> restarting the JACK audio server.
<zlatko> but it did not crash
<len-1304> ok
<len-1304> SO are you set now?
<zlatko> len - thank you so much. one more thing pls: I guess it is still impossible in Ubuntu Studio to let the music play trough Audiacous and play guitar using Jack+effect over it?
<len-1304> should work
<holstein> with JACK, you can route what you like to what you like
<holstein> should have always been possible
<len-1304> in the qjackctl connections window you should have seen
<len-1304> pulse audio with some lines already connected
<holstein> i find audacious doesnt throw out jack outputs til its playing a file
<holstein> or, you could do the pulseaudio thing i suppose.. but i usually disable that for performance and use audacious via JACK
<len-1304> Pulse should already be connected to jack, just start it and it should play
<len-1304> you may in pulse have to tell it to use jack sink
<len-1304> To get the pulse mixer, click on the speaker in the top bar and select sound settings
<zlatko> ok
<zlatko> I can see audiacious on playback tab
<len-1304> There is a port assignment
<len-1304> It may say analog output or something
<zlatko> [but the song is not playing; it's on 0:00 still]
<len-1304> click on that
<len-1304> And see if there is a jack sink
<holstein> i would troubleshoot the song playing seperately
<holstein> could be a codec issue or anything
<holstein> choose a known good audio file and play it without jack in a player you are familiar with
<len-1304> He was doing it straight to device before
<holstein> then you arent troubleshooting several things at once
<len-1304> zlatko, Is there a box right next to the word audasious that has your card type in it?
<zlatko> no sorry I was searching
<zlatko> all tabs and no thing link Jack Sink found
<len-1304> look in the output devices
<len-1304> Do you see two devices?
<zlatko> only thing in output I can change is what to "Show"
<zlatko> I can see just UX1 Analog Stereo
<len-1304> What happens when you click on that?
<zlatko> All output devices
<zlatko> then Hardver out* devices
<zlatko> & virtual output devices
<len-1304> Ya that is not the tab I meant
<len-1304> All output devices should show jacksink
<zlatko> This is volume control?
<len-1304> Yes
<len-1304> In a terminal type pulseaudio -k
<len-1304> that will restart pulse
<zlatko> done
<len-1304> Volume control will blank and reconnect
<len-1304> what output devices do you have now?
<zlatko> now in QJack I can see PulseAudio Jack Sink
<len-1304> click the green check
<len-1304> You may have to restart audacious
<zlatko> Jack Sink should be checked or unchecked, sorry
<zlatko> ?
<len-1304> checked.
<zlatko> ok (clicked down button)
<len-1304> In playback audacious may have gone away
<zlatko> ALL WORKS
<len-1304> Great!
<zlatko> Len, you're genius...
<zlatko> I will save this log!
<len-1304> Normally you shouldn't have to restart pulse, not sure what happened
<zlatko> Not to bother you guys if I mess things...
<len-1304> We all had to learn
<len-1304> Happy to share what I know
<zlatko> Thanks [my wife got crazy... I am checking out. I will be happy to see you again on the #]!
<Len-nb> See you later I have to go too
<marcel_> hi people, i'm new to ubuntu studio. I got a sound problem. I only hear sound in some programs if i set its output settings to "jack". But I never hear any system-sounds, because it seems to use pulse mixer. May anybody help me with finding the right settings?
<holstein> marcel_: pulse should be routed to JACK
<holstein> marcel_: if i didnt need jack i woudnt run it
<holstein> marcel_: do you need JACK and system sounds?
<marcel_> I didnt hear any sounds since i set up the new operating system. I tried to find the problem on my own. And I only get sounds if i switch output to "jack" in "audacious" for example.
<holstein> marcel_: what sounds are you expecting?
<marcel_> if i start a mp3-file in audacious I expect to hear it if volume is turnt up. If I choose "ALSA" or "PulseAudio" there is no sound. If I choose "Jack" its running.
<marcel_> I got now sounds in webbrowser and searched for its sound output setting.. I think its using pulse because i cant hear anything
<zequence> marcel_: jack needs to be started first, in order to use it as sound server
<marcel_> please correct me, if im not right
<zequence> You can use qjackctl to control jack
<zequence> marcel_: jack is not for desktop sound
<zequence> marcel_: pulseaudio is the desktop audio server
<zequence> marcel_: What kind of audio device do you have?
<marcel_> okay, i understood. but in this case my desktop audio server isn't working
<marcel_> device name is "hda_Intel"
<marcel_> in alsamixer
<zequence> alsamixer is not needed in this case, as pulseaudio can control your device fully
<marcel_> or does ubuntu.studio start jack audio driver on startup automatically? and i need to close it?
<zequence> use the pulseaudio mixer. in the volume applet
<zequence> marcel_: no
<zequence> marcel_: You need to make sure pulseaudio is using the right output
<zequence> marcel_: Is it a PC, or a laptop? PC's have front and back, usually.
<marcel_> im using pulse audio in volume applet. typed "alsamixer" in terminal to find out device's name
<marcel_> im using a laptop
<marcel_> okay
<zequence> marcel_: In the pulseaudio mixer, in output, you should see something like "builtin Audio". And probably, you only have one device, since you're using a laptop
<marcel_> its running
<marcel_> i chose another output channel in pulse settings
<zequence> Sometimes the default is wrong, yes :)
<zequence> have fun with your new OS
<marcel_> their are 4 diffrent channels i can choose but they are all named the same
<marcel_> thank you very much. with your help it took minutes, i was searching for about an hour xP
<marcel_> i need jack if i want to use midi-input-devices with low latency, am i right?
#ubuntustudio 2013-01-13
<bobweaver> Hello there there is a person on the main channel that is having troubles with things showing up in the login menu like Unity 2d is there something in Ubuntu studio that is hindering that by default ?
<zequence> bobweaver: nope
<bobweaver> huh ubuntu studio uses lightdm ?
<bobweaver> or gdm
<bobweaver> I think that he is having this same issue
<bobweaver> http://askubuntu.com/questions/148070/ubuntu-studio-i-unity-2d-installed-but-i-cant-see-anything
<zequence> bobweaver: lightgdm. You can check with: apt-cache show ubuntustudio-desktop
<bobweaver> cool
<zequence> ubuntustudio-desktop is mostly derived from xubuntu
<bobweaver> yeah that is cool so it is xfce DE with a bunch of cool stuff
<bobweaver> I also seen at uds that it is on dvd now
<zequence> I think the installation ISO for Ubuntu Studio has always been a DVD, because of the amount of packages
<bobweaver> cool , Yeah I do not know much about it I am just a qt developer
<bobweaver> well qml mainly
<zequence> The choice of desktop is not the main priority for Ubuntu Studio, as it's based on multimedia. Of course, the desktop needs to be easy to use for multimedia
<bobweaver> that is cool yeah I make my own spin off DE
<bobweaver> spin off of Unity 2d
<zequence> You were at UDS?
<bobweaver> yeah
<zequence> Me too. I did the plenary for Ubuntu Studio
<bobweaver> I got sponsored for my work in Ubuntu TV
<zequence> cool
<bobweaver> ahh cool you are the blue shirt dude ?
<bobweaver> get excited and make something
<bobweaver> or something like that
<bobweaver> I was there it was fun I learned alot
<zequence> I believe I was wearing a grey sweater
<bobweaver> I made video about it
<bobweaver> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pER9B5Jo5dI
<bobweaver> that was openshot
<zequence> Yeah, it was inspirational. Nice to meet lots of people there too
<bobweaver> here is the spin off that I have been working on http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJUFSgaX5E0
<bobweaver> can run ontop of xfce I do that for my myth setup
<bobweaver> Well I asked the dude that is having troubles to join this channel after reboot if it is still not working
<zequence> does unity-2d exist for all releases?
<bobweaver> no
<bobweaver> libunity and dee and some other libs changed to much
<bobweaver> after 12.04
<bobweaver> but the Phone is all in qml so I am wondering about all that zequence
<whatisubuntustud> hey everyone
<bobweaver> hello
<whatisubuntustud> can ubuntustudio be used to create dubstep?
<zequence> whatisubuntustud: Sure. It's not geared towards any specific type of genres
<whatisubuntustud> does it have the ability to automate wobbles?
<zequence> Sounds like you're looking for software tools/fx
<zequence> I don't know what automated wobbles is, but I'm sure you can find a tool, or a combination of tools to suite your needs
<whatisubuntustud> k thanks
<zequence> Many sound fx are done with audio wave editors..
<zequence> not with automated tools
<zequence> or just mixing instruments with fx
<bobweaver> So I am installing ubuntustudio to play around with it and test out some stuff. Id there anything that you all are doing that you are focusing on ?
<bobweaver> In development that is
<computer> Hi. Trying to get Unity 2d working. Tried most things. Is this an issue with Ubuntu Studio?
<zequence> computer: no
<zequence> computer: Which release?
<zequence> bobweaver: Are you interested in helping out, or you're just curious? :)
<zequence> bobweaver: I'd say our focus is on making multimedia easy for linux users
<bobweaver> hey
<computer> 12 Something....I forget....What's the code for terminal to find out?
<bobweaver> yeah I was looking at the bugs that are on launchpad
<zequence> computer: cat /etc/issue
<bobweaver> hi computer  still no unity 2d in the logoin menu ?
<computer> Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS \n \l
<zequence> computer: Sure you installed it?
<computer> No. computer crashed so had to remove gnome shell
<zequence> In either way, it's not a problem cause by Ubuntu Studio
<bobweaver> computer,  and you can launch unity-2d-shell still just can not see it in lightdm ?
<zequence> I've found gnome-shell on 12.04 quite stable myself
<bobweaver> +1 zequence
<computer> Had to remove gnome shell using recovery mode :(
<bobweaver> gezz it all sounds so strange computer
<zequence> computer: Why? Cause I don't think removing it would affect your possibilities to get to the login screen
<computer> Launch from where? Terminal? comes up with many issues in terminal...Buttons come to desktop then go after a while?
<bobweaver> zequence,  I have had him install unity greeter and reinstall unity 2d and lightdm  and still he is not getting options for unity 2d in lightdm
<computer> Would not even get to the log in screen so had to remove?
<zequence> gnome-shell doesn't initialize until after you login, so it could not stop you from reaching the login screen
<zequence> Anyway, i'm a bit busy. bbl :)
<bobweaver> me too
<computer> strange because after removing it the pc made it to the log in screen?
<computer> Shame because ubuntu studio is a great system for running my electric guitar through but graphics slowing things down tooo much??
<computer> Ok if your busy right now :)
<zequence> computer: I gather you have an older computer with a graphic card that doesn't handle 3D acceleration?
<zequence> You didn't like XFCE?
<computer> Using Celeron 2.4 with intergrated extreme graphics.
<bobweaver> computer,  all yes's  when running /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<computer> Which works ok with the audio editing programs but graphics slow things down.
<computer> I'll have a look.
<zequence> computer: I'd recommend either XFCE or LXDE for low end machines
<zequence> computer: You could install Lubuntu, and add the ubuntustudio-audio meta
<zequence> Add yourself to audio group and install linux-lowlatency
<zequence> Voila. You have UBuntu Studio with the LXDE desktop
<zequence> Of course, the menu won't be the same (I think)
<computer> Support test didn't work? This is a low latency OS. XFCE is the same.
<zequence> computer: What is a low latency OS, and XFCE is the same as what?
<computer> XFCE runs the same as this shell. Ubuntu studio is a low latency OS.
<zequence> Ubuntu Studio is an OS. You get low latency from two things. realtime privilege, and a low latency capable kernel
<zequence> computer: I still don't understand what you mean about XFCE. Same as this shell?
<computer> It's just the graphics that seem to slow things down? Ubuntu studio has a low latency kernel?
<zequence> computer: Ubuntu Studio uses linux-lowlatency by default, but you can install it onto any Ubuntu flavor
<computer> On the drop down menu there is a XFCE option but it has the same issues with graphics?
<zequence> computer: What do you mean exactly, when you say graphics slow things down? What things? If you mean audio, then I can tell you graphics does not slow audio down
<zequence> computer: You should see Ubuntu Studio in the drop down menu. That is XFCE as well. If you find the graphics too heavy, you can turn some FX off (if they are on)
<computer> Yes but as an example if using a graphics heavy program it slows things down?
<zequence> computer: What things?
<zequence> slows what down?
<computer> Say having a few open programs? the sound is ok but every thing takes forever to load?
<zequence> computer: How much RAM do you have?
<zequence> computer: free -m
<computer> and programs that use more graphics tend to slow things down more.
<zequence> computer: It sounds to me like you have too little RAM, and when the RAM gets used up, the computer becomes very very slow
<zequence> Since it starts to put things into SWAP
<computer> CPU 32% MEM 19% at moment. Have 1gig of mem.
<zequence> 1GB is a bare minimum to have these days. especially with web browsers
<zequence> 2GB is recommended
<computer> Yes but when looking at monitor when programs are running there doesn't seem to be problem?
<zequence> flash and java will take up a lot of CPU
<computer> CPU goes to about 87% and memory stays low...Around 20%
<zequence> Doesn't matter what desktop you have
<computer> So the obvious thing would be to cut back on graphics....Hence using unity2D
<zequence> XFCE is a light weight desktop
<zequence> Did you see if any FX were on?
<computer> Yes
<zequence> And if you want really light weight, Lubuntu is the best option
<computer> Might have tried Xbuntu but that was worse than studio
<zequence> Did you try Lubuntu. It's the lightest of them all
<computer> Not sure but I don't think so.
<zequence> Try it
<computer> I can see me building my own kernel :)
<zequence> computer: the kernel won't change your prospect of less heavy graphics
<bobweaver> computer,  maybe you would like to try flux or icewm ?
<computer> Just seems to me that a lot of people have the same problem with graphics slowing things down? The Linux OS is great until it comes to graphics and having built in ways to cope with graphics? And also seeing as most that use linux will use it on a low spec pc?
<zequence> computer: I'm sorry. I don't have the same experience as you with graphics. It was not long ago when I was using a P3 with a very old graphic card with Ubuntu. One needs to understand that old graphic cards won't handle modern graphics
<zequence> computer: Especially thing like Youtube (flash content)
<zequence> I was just recently using a P4 machine with Lubuntu.
<computer> :) Yes I understand this.
<zequence> computer: And, I don't think you install Linux just because you have old machine. I use the latest stuff with Linux. For me, there's no such thing as Windows or Mac. Only Linux
<zequence> My general experience is that Linux is faster than Windows and Mac
<zequence> I installed Debian on  iBook recently
<zequence> Faster than OSX
<zequence> This was wheezy. the latest Debian. 10 years more modern than the original OSX
<zequence> Of course, the graphic card on that iBook is junk
<zequence> So, no gnome-shell
<computer> Yes but I like the idea of using low cost/spec. An example is the Ubuntu Software Center program....Slows things down.
<zequence> computer: Use the terminal. Or synaptic
<zequence> I've hardly ever used Software Center. It's slow even on recent machines
<zequence> It's slow because it's doing a lot of things which you might not be asking for it to do
<computer> I'm not being argumentative. I really like Linux....I just see issues.
<zequence> computer: Did you try Windows 7 on that machine?
<computer> No. It has Windows XP.
<zequence> Windows XP is a stone age distro. Very light. I think that if you try Lubuntu, you will find it comparable
<zequence> Still, anything 12.04 is quite modern
<computer> I will give it a go and see....I just liked Studio because it's set up for my needs.
<zequence> computer: Remember, to get good audio performance, just add yourself to audio group and install linux-lowlatency. That's all you need on any flabor
<zequence> flavor*
<computer> And even if I got a top spec computer just to get around the graphics it would be cool if that went bang to be able to fall back on to a low spec computer?
<computer> Like I said studio works fine......Apart from the graphics for some reason. Anyway thanks for your help.
<computer> Bye Bye :)
<LaRueGT> is there a linuxable 303 emulator out there somewhere?
<LaRueGT> nekobee, found it
<LaRueGT> so many plugins hidden in these menus
<janusleeb> Heyas. Anyone up?
<janusleeb> Submariner, are you a bubblehead?
<holstein> ask and we'll see
<janusleeb> lol, kthx. I'm just installing US for the first time, and was just wondering what your impressions were
<holstein> janusleeb: try it live.. and you can see for yourself
<janusleeb> nah, i'm doing an install... haven't used M$ winblows since 2K was up-to-date.
<janusleeb> nah, i'm doing an install... haven't used M$ winblows since 2K was up-to-date. MacBook Pro that broke a while back, and I finally was able to get a new laptop from system76.
<holstein> janusleeb: windows?
<janusleeb> I had to use an old P4 Desktop in the interim. wasn't too bad runing slackware, but I couldn't really do much other than homework and browse teh interwebz
<janusleeb> yes, winblows. I have no respect for the company, so I avoid using it as much as possible.
<janusleeb> oh, time to reboot. hope it all goes well. have a good night guys
<holstein> sure.. just avoid refering to is as such in the official channels
<janusleeb> kk
<holstein> we have folks who use it, and its unecessary and not productive or constructive
<holstein> i dont use it either... nor main ubuntu for that matter.. but its just software
<zlatko> I think I have trouble with PA Jack Sink. Yesterday Len helped me with Jack & PA settings, but this morning after a restart, Jack Sink acts weird.
<zlatko> e.g. in Jack - Connections shows 8 channels (yesterday when all worked I had just 2 (stereo) channels...
<zequence> zlatko: Depending on what application you use with pulse, and what the track is you are playing, you may get more than stereo. 5.1, 7.1, 8.1, etc
<zlatko> zequence: thank you. But I think yesterday I had just stereo and everything worked
<zlatko> Can I start QJackCtl now and tell you what I am getting?
<zequence> zlatko: It's normal to get more than stereo, if the music + application you use has more than stereo
<zlatko> Ok. I'm now in Volume Control window. In Playback tab I'm listening an mp3 file and it works through UX1 Analog Stereo [my USB sound card].
<zlatko> Then when I select Jack Sink from the dropdown on the right side - it gets silent...
<zequence> zlatko: Sounds like jack is not using your usb card, but your builtin vard
<zequence> card*
<zlatko> Capture 1&2 are linked w PAjack source & PA Jack Sink is linked with 8 playbacks on system
<zequence> zlatko: Sounds like you have 7.1 on your builtin card
<zequence> zlatko: Each time you reboot, the order for the cards may change
<zequence> zlatko: What's the output from: cat /proc/asound/cards
<zlatko> you were right!
<zlatko> I checked in Setup
<zlatko> and my hw:0 is now my internal card.
<zlatko> while hw:1 is the card I wanna use!
<zlatko> let me restart Jack...
<zequence> zlatko: If you want jack to always use your usb card, you can write the name of it in the "interface" section
<zequence> mine reads "hw:M66"
<zequence> This is my output from: cat /proc/asound/cards
<zequence>  0 [SB             ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB
<zequence>                       HDA ATI SB at 0xfe300000 irq 16
<zequence>  1 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia
<zequence>                       HDA NVidia at 0xfe080000 irq 24
<zequence>  2 [M66            ]: ICE1712 - M Audio Delta 66
<zequence>                       M Audio Delta 66 at 0xd040, irq 21
<zequence> As you see, hw:2 is called "M66"
<zequence> So, I just replace 2 with M66.
<zequence> This way, jack will always start M66, no matter in which order it is
<zlatko> and my output is:
<zlatko> 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<zlatko>                       HDA Intel at 0xe5100000 irq 44
<zlatko>  1 [PODStudioUX1   ]: line6usb - POD Studio UX1
<zlatko>                       Line6 POD Studio UX1 at USB 6-1:1.0
<zequence> zlatko: So, in "interface", make it read "hw:PODStudioUX1"
<zlatko> sorry: where is the interface thing?
<zequence> zlatko: Qjackctl -> Setup -> Interface
<zequence> Where you select the audio device
<zlatko> oh I see. Well its grayed in my case...
<zlatko> I cannot change anything there...
<zequence> zlatko: I guess you set input and output separately? Why?
<zequence> If you were not having problems, set input and output to "default"
<zlatko> Yesterday, chatting w Len we setup that way...
<zlatko> Now I changed I/O to default and Interface is enabled again
<zlatko> now when I select my PODStudioUX1 in interface it changes to hw:1
<zequence> zlatko: Write manually "hw:PODStudioUX1"
<zlatko> and not hw:PODStudioUX1
<zlatko> OK
<zequence> don't forget the "hw" part of the name
<zequence> zlatko: Make sure nothing is playing through the usb device before you start jack
<zequence> I'm getting some food. Good luck
<zlatko> OK later...
<studio-user874> test
<len-1304> studio-user874, works
<studio-user874> i`m not wery well speak english :(
<studio-user874> I 3hour install Ubuntu Studio 12.10- its normal?
<len-1304> I haven't ever measured it
<len-1304> I just start it and walk away.
<len-1304> I depends on the machine it is installed on and network speed.
<len-1304> An install with no network connected is faster. I sometimes use that when testing an ISO
<studio-user874> Iso - normal, i choose download update, it`s mistake?
<len-1304> Just takes longer, you would update after install anyway.
<studio-user874> ok
<len-1304> There is a new kernel in there which takes some time to download For example.
<studio-user874> well be start away
<lucas_> how can I convert monophonic audio (singing, whistling, spanish guitar) to midi?
<lucas_> (could be poliphonic too, of course -- but monophonic would be enough)
<JanusLi> hey all
<lucas_> I'm using 12.04
<lucas_> I can also use 12.10 in dvd
<len-1304> lucas_, zequence made up a PD script to do that. If you wait on line long enough till he is around, he would probably share it with you
<JanusLi> lucas: what are you trying to do?
<len-1304> Or you could go through the IRC logs for this channel and see if it is still in the drop box
<lucas_> great, thanks! would i have to tell him or does this get logged so he'll just see it? I wouldn't want to spam the others.
<len-1304> He posted it just a few days ago
<lucas_> ah, the logs - will do that, thanks.
<JanusLi> i'm okay with linux, though i haven't been able to mess around with much of the AV side of it yet. just installed US12.10 yesterday
<lucas_> JanusLi, I'm trying to input my own music as midi. I'm much better at guitar than at keyboard, but still not good enough so I'll have to correct. Then add second voices, cut and paste, etc.
<JanusLi> ah, okay. GL... I haven't touched MIDI since around 2002. But I do have a Strat MIDI pickup I'd be willing to sell you, lol.
<JanusLi> what MIDI recorder/sequencer are you using?
<lucas_> no idea about that yet. once i can input my guitar monophonic melodies, i'll find out.
<JanusLi> gotcha. I was using OSX since 2005-2006, so I've been on ProTools & Reason for stuff like that, but my MBP broke awhile back, and stuck me with an old P$ Desktop. It ran slackware fairly well, but I just got a new laptop, and I've really been wanting to seee what an open-source studio can do. I'm curious what the more experienced users in here think of the nix apps, and wondering if there's anything I need to get/tweak right off the bat with a fresh US
<JanusLi> 12.10 install.
<JanusLi> lucas_: what hardware do you have interfacing with your machine?
<holstein> lucas_: professional stand-alone unitasking appliances designed to do that, dont do it all that well
<JanusLi> what, like an M_Audio something?
<holstein> JanusLi: kind of.. though no studio i know of uses anything from maudio
<JanusLi> or something like a DigiDesign IO
<holstein> i think maudio is a good value brand though
<holstein> rackarrack has midi out
<JanusLi> lol, inorite. But I live in Houston, and I've had guys in GC suggest some of the most ghetto-rigged stuff you've probably ever heard of
<holstein> JanusLi: its probably the best they have found.. its not trivial, and nothing does it perfectly
<holstein> depends so much on the source
<holstein> JanusLi: what instrument?
<JanusLi> MAudio is good if you're in HS or college, or that poor, and you're just doing something by yourself for fun.
<holstein> some intruments have specific ways of dealing with midi translation
<holstein> JanusLi: "good" is a matter of opinion
<holstein> i wont argue maudio is a good value.. and we can leave it at that.. i own maudio gear
<JanusLi> hey, i'm not knocking it at all, please forgive me if I sounded like it. MAudio is what it is.
<JanusLi> I've got an MAudio interface lying around somewhere.
<lucas_> JanusLi: ua1ex and ua25ex
<holstein> to be clear, im knocking it.. but im also sugesting you wont install a piece of software that will get what you want done flawlessly
<JanusLi> That's absolutely correct.
<holstein> what lucas_ wants.. the translation to midi
<JanusLi> so an analogue to midi translation?
<holstein> but, there are instrument specific solutions that would work great
<holstein> yup...
<lucas_> i've been able to record a few audio tracks from guitar into ardour through jack in 12.04
<lucas_> yes
<lucas_> and it doesn't have to be real time -- i can create an audio file and then convert to midi later
<holstein> lucas_: i would expect mixed results
<JanusLi> I know it's possible, but that's about it. As an engineer, my suggestion would usually be to just record a direct MIDI track, but that's cause it would pad my bill, and maybe get someone else around the studio paid, too.
<holstein> lucas_: someone came here looking, and found something for that, i forget what it was, but they didnt report as to if it worked or not
<holstein> lucas_: rakarrack has midi out
<lucas_> will try rakarrack
<JanusLi> lol, if they came looking, and didn't come back, then it probablby either worked very well, or was so bad they came up with a different idea
<JanusLi> rakarrak is similar to a line6 virtual rig, if I remember right
<holstein> lucas_: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5852102/software-to-convert-audio-to-midi http://sox.sourceforge.net/ http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/05/sound-exchange-sox-15-examples-to-manipulate-audio-files/
<holstein> lucas_: you can also ask in #opensourcemusicians
<lucas_> Thanks, holstein  I had seen sox (I don't think it works). I looks like either a trivial problem or a hard problem.
<holstein> lucas_: i dont think it works either.. its quite challenging to convert audio to midi properly
<holstein> lucas_: what instrument?
<lucas_> holstein, thing is, a few weeks ago i downloaded an app for my android phone, and it _kinda_ converted a whistle into midi
<JanusLi> lucas_: what are you trying to ultimately do with the MIDI file?
<lucas_> guitar
<JanusLi> Specifically, why are you trying to take a live track to a MIDI one?
<lucas_> JanusLi, I want to, erm, compose. You know, copy-paste-modify. Slowly move things around.
<holstein> doenst have to be live
<lucas_> doesn't have to be live, correct
<holstein> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/you-rock-guitar-yrg-1000-midi-controller-electric-guitar
<holstein> lucas_: ^^ something like that might be cheap enough to try, and would allow you to enter notes as a guitar player
<lucas_> hah, holstein, i have a yrg but my fingering doesn't work too well
<JanusLi> I meant live as in using an analog recording rather than a sequenced track
<lucas_> will have to try the yrg again
<holstein> lucas_: *anything* in the realm is going to be a compromise
<lucas_> JanusLi, I can't create a sequenced track to start with, that's why! I can't play keyboards well enough at all.
<holstein> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guitar_synthesizer the roland GK
<holstein> lucas_: you dont have to play it in realtime
<holstein> you can use a piano roll editor...
<holstein> gotta run... cheers!
<JanusLi> lol, do you have one? I've got a start MIDI pickup from ~2003 if you'd wanna figure something out to get it to you. would require two screws about .5 cm outside the 'E/e" strings to be mounted, and the box fits under your strap button w/ some felt to pad the surface
<lucas_> good find, that guitar synthesizer wikipage holstein thanks!
<lucas_> yes, that's my idea: yse a piano roll editor -- once i have something to edit
<lucas_> hi zequence_ . len-1304 said you had written a PD script to convert monophonic audio (singing, whistling, spanish guitar) to midi. I've searched the irclogs but can't find it. Help?
<lucas_> len-1304, zequence_ http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/01/06/%23ubuntustudio.html has the .pd file - will try that soon! and rakarrack -- thanks len-1304 & holstein !!! this kind of help should be flatr.com'able
<MoL0ToV> hi to all! howto record all the sounds reproduced by the sound card?
<LaRueGT> is there a simple host for native vst's without having to fire up a full featured DAW?
<zequence> LaRueGT: Checkw with falktx at #kxstudio. I think if anyone should know, he would
<zequence> LaRueGT: Or at #opensourcemusicians
<LaRueGT> worth a try, it'd be a real handy thing to have
#ubuntustudio 2014-01-06
<jo-erlend> I've bought a couple of Samson Meteor USB microphones. One is to mic up my guitar amp and the other is for vocal. I want to record them simultaneous, of course, and they should have one track each. I'll probably want to use Ardour for this?
<cfhowlett> jo-erlend, audacity CAN do it, but ardour is the pro-level app for multi-input as you describe
<cfhowlett> jo-erlend, I've done dual-mic recording for podcast interview but I had a presonus interface ...
<jo-erlend> oh, I didn't even know Audacity _could_ do that.
<cfhowlett> jo-erlend, yep!
<cfhowlett> jo-erlend, also see #opensouremusicians
<jo-erlend> hehe, open sour? :)
<cfhowlett> eei!  #opensourcemusicians
<jo-erlend> yes, I got it. :)
<jo-erlend> Thought it was about time I started recording some of the stuff I do. I've been doing things completely unplugged so far.
<jo-erlend> well. Almost.
<cfhowlett> jo-erlend, alright then!
<jo-erlend> Ardour looks like something it'll take some time to learn?
<cfhowlett> jo-erlend, as audacity more than met my needs for podcasting I never actually used ardour.  My understanding is that it's an excellent DAW whereas audacity is more of a lower powered audio editor ...
<jo-erlend> I wonder if I'll be able to remove the guitar background from the vocal track...
<cfhowlett> jo-erlend, audacity has specific sound removal but it does leave audio artifacts.  When I recorded interviews, I put each mic on a mono channel.  Then I removed the other voice, and split the channel to stereo.  Not sure how that would work with music.  #opensourcemusicians
<jo-erlend> right :)
<sirriffsalot> Is there anyway of enabling wireless through command-line?
<mlpug> sirriffsalot, I guess it depends on what "enabling wireless" means. Maybe iwconfig?
<sirriffsalot> mlpug: well I'm trying to run slax, sitting at a café at the moment... I can't seem to enable it like I normally do here with my keyboard
<sirriffsalot> Getting no reply in slax, so :(
<c3n1z2> hi
<studio-user636> hello everybody
#ubuntustudio 2014-01-07
<NohaDrake> hello
<NohaDrake> is there anyone?
<NohaDrake> i think no :)
<HarryHaaren> depends... what's the reason to ask?
<NohaDrake> C U
<NohaDrake> that great
<NohaDrake> i wanna learn more about Ubuntu studio
<NohaDrake> and also share my experences
<NohaDrake> anyway thank U for your response Harry
<cub> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cub> Also NohaDrake there's the help.ubuntu.com link in the channel topic. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio also contains good information.
<NohaDrake> thank you Guys, i really aprreaciate yours reponses. I will ask you, if i dont find find the response on the forums or the Internet.
<NohaDrake> i am really happy to be in your community
<NohaDrake> tks
<RenderedLife> hi, i'm upgrading from 13.04 —> 13.10 … i recently purchased a second monitor and I'm trying to extend my desktop .. so far, i'm only able to clone my desktop on two monitors ..  does 13.10 make this easier? I have an integrated Intel gfx on a Gigabyte mother board .. is it a limitation of my gfx card?
<holstein> RenderedLife: graphics driver support will make that "easier", or potentially possible
<holstein> RenderedLife: i use arandr
<holstein> !info arandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.7.1-1 (saucy), package size 66 kB, installed size 507 kB
<holstein> its point and click and choose simple when the vendor supports linux
<holstein> intel usually does, so, maybe try a few different GUI tools and see if you can make it work
<RenderedLife> holstein: thanks .. turns out i have arandr installed already … i started it, but don't see any option for clone or extend .. all i can do is place the virtual relative position .. i guess i should assume the integrated card can't do this .. which is kind of strange .. since it provides both VGA and DVI ports …
<holstein> RenderedLife: you can also try a custom xorg.conf.. i'll generate them from live cd's such as knoppix
<RenderedLife> holstein: wait ! i didn't click apply, because i assumed there was nothing to apply .. but presto .. it worked … thank's a ton! i was starting to think i was going to be stuck with mirrored monitors ...
<holstein> RenderedLife: cheers..
<w0rmie> an ASUS (i'm not in front of now) using realtek ALC660 (working on windows) doesn't send any sound even after updates
<w0rmie> alsamixer settings look fine
<w0rmie> any suggestions?
<holstein> !audio | w0rmie
<ubottu> w0rmie: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> w0rmie: you can run lspci in a terminal to see if the device is showing up there.. you can run "alay -l" and/or "arecord -l" and see if alsa is trying to provide support for it
<holstein> w0rmie: its could also be that you are not using JACK, but you are launching something that is trying to start JACK, and breaking your audio
<holstein> w0rmie: i would see that, from a fresh reboot, start something simple, such as vlc, with known good audio file that you have codec support for, and try using pavucontrol to route the audio
<Potcho> Hi !
<holstein> o/
<Potcho> o/
<Potcho> i'm looking for some help with Rosegarden
<holstein> sure
<holstein> do you have JACK running stable?
<Potcho> it trash when i try to open a project or when i try to register a track either from a blank song
<Potcho> thanks for you help
<Potcho> yes Jack is stable
<holstein> Potcho: i would try renaming the config file in your user /home, and try lanuching again, and see if you can make a new session
<Potcho> ok
<Potcho> i can create a new ubuntu user maybe ?
<Potcho> oh non sorry ok i try
<Potcho> holstein : can't find config file in /home/username
<holstein> Potcho: it'll likely be hidden
<holstein> Potcho: control+h should show the hidden directories
<holstein> .g rosegarden config file location
<Potcho> no, can't find it
<Potcho> it should be named .rosegarden ?
<holstein> Potcho: there is no "should".. just a file in the users home somewhere.. i'll keep searching the internet
<holstein> Potcho: what output do you get if you start rg from the terminal? any errors?
<Potcho> nothing
<holstein> Potcho: what exactly happens?
<Potcho> inknown command
<holstein> Potcho: then, that is not the command to launch rg
<holstein> Potcho: use the autocomplete function to be sure you are issueing the proper command
<Potcho> sorry
<Potcho> i tryed rg but it's mean RoseGarden
<Potcho> so when i launch rosegarden in a terminal it'o Ok
<Potcho> but when i push the red button it crach
<Potcho> crash
<Potcho> saying :
<Potcho> JackAudioDriver::ProcessGraphAsyncMaster: Process error JackEngine::XRun: client = rosegarden was not run: state = 1
<holstein> Potcho: i would just relax the jack settings and try
<Potcho> It seems that jack was down
<Potcho> now jack is launched but rg freeze
<Potcho> i've got message in qjack
<Potcho> ERROR: Failed to find port 'rosegarden:record monitor out R' to destro
<Potcho> and many other like that
#ubuntustudio 2014-01-08
<Potcho> holstein : it still trash
<Potcho> sometime i can register 10 secondes then crash
<holstein> Potcho: still crash?
<holstein> Potcho: please relax your jack settings, restart jack, and try again
<Potcho> sorry but what do you mean by relax jack setting ?
<holstein> Potcho: you have them set.. set them where the latency is higher
<holstein> if you have 256 frames/period, turn that up
<Potcho> holstein : i can found it in qjackctl ?
<holstein> Potcho: in the "setup" area of qjackctl
<Potcho> I've got 2048 frames/period
<Potcho> holstein: Sorry, i've got to leave. I thank you very much for your help. I'll retry later.
<MaynardW1ters> hey holstein you around?
<holstein> MaynardW1ters: pong
<MaynardW1ters> half just wanted to talk, half have a few ubuntu studio questions
<MaynardW1ters> so unfortunately, I am running an out dated 11.04 studio
<MaynardW1ters> on a thinkpad T400
<MaynardW1ters> I am planning on taking this spinning hard drive out and using it as the OS for an older ibmthinkpad R51
<MaynardW1ters> the harddrive in this machine has 2 ubuntu versions installed and one windows
<holstein> MaynardW1ters: its not "out-dated".. its EOL
<MaynardW1ters> ok.
<holstein> MaynardW1ters: its not longer supported.. not any updates coming
<MaynardW1ters> I have another ASUS EEEPC which is also 11.04EOL
<holstein> MaynardW1ters: for whatever reason you are not upgrading or fresh installing, keep in mind, *all* hard drives fail
<holstein> MaynardW1ters: you will have a much beter time on 12.04, at least
<MaynardW1ters> on the thinkpad, I would like to consalidate the OS, because I am running out of space
<holstein> you are just a few months from 14.04.. 14.04 will be suppored til almost 2020
<holstein> supported*
<MaynardW1ters> The ASUS EEEPC is pretty hard to work with and I got fluxbox installed, along with a few other eeepc specific software like batmon
<holstein> MaynardW1ters: if you do installations that often, you should run the 12.04 version
<holstein> MaynardW1ters: i have a stack of EEE's
<MaynardW1ters> hahahahah
<holstein> MaynardW1ters: they are intel hardware and easy
<holstein> MaynardW1ters: stock 12.04 and 13.10 run great
<MaynardW1ters> how do you use them?
<MaynardW1ters> I find the keyboard hard to use
<holstein> MaynardW1ters: i just use them.. the size is a compromise
<MaynardW1ters> I'll use synergy with another keyboard and an external monitor to make it useful
<MaynardW1ters> ok
<holstein> MaynardW1ters: its small. handy.. easy to carry.. light
<holstein> not supposed to be "big"
<MaynardW1ters> without a doubt very portable. I took mine to iceland with some friends and it was light and moved quick but gave us a way to get online when we needed
<holstein> still, 12.04 works great on the eee
<holstein> out of the box
<MaynardW1ters> o!?
<MaynardW1ters> I had soooooo much trouble with vinilla on that ibmR51
<MaynardW1ters> the kernal doesnt have a pae flag, so I havent been able to boot any live usbs that I created
<holstein> MaynardW1ters: none of the eee's will have an issue with that
<MaynardW1ters> that is why I am planning on taking the spinning hd out of this T400 and dropping it down to that machine
<MaynardW1ters> have you gotten the camera to work!?
<MaynardW1ters> that will sell me on this quickly
<holstein> MaynardW1ters: i have never had to do anything to make the camera work
<holstein> MaynardW1ters: its literally always worked out of the box
<MaynardW1ters> wow
<MaynardW1ters> I guess that would be a good thing for me to start on
<MaynardW1ters> I'm backing up a 8TB server I have connected to my tv
<holstein> MaynardW1ters: try it live.. try 12.04 .. its supported for 5 years
<holstein> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<MaynardW1ters> I am planning on taking the ssd out of that and putting in a new ssd
<MaynardW1ters> these eeepc
<holstein> really arent worth much trouble
<MaynardW1ters> are x86, i bet
<holstein> i mean, i get them for under $100
<holstein> MaynardW1ters: yes. but, some support 64bit, though, you wouldnt
<MaynardW1ters> yea, mine might have been 120 when I was in grad school and go it
<MaynardW1ters> yea, mine is one of the earliest I think
<MaynardW1ters> 2009 ish
<holstein> ok.. gtg.. i have an early 900.. and a few 1000's and one dual core one
<holstein> bbl..
<MaynardW1ters> k night
<holstein> MaynardW1ters: im back for a bit if you need more info :)
<studio-user532> ciao a tutti
<studio-user532> c'è qualcuno????
<studio-user532> cerco info riguardo Ubuntu Studio e mixer digitali!!!
<studio-user532> there's italians????
<studio-user532> italian????
<studio-user532> can i do Presonus studio Live digital Mixer with Ubuntu Studio???
<delt> hello
<delt> just installed ubuntu studio, must say i'm quite impressed with it
<delt> (after trying xubuntu for a while, which i also liked)
<delt> anyway.. what was that line again, to fix the volume notify in the upper panel?
<delt> oh..... it just auto updated :3
<wachin> hello UbuntuStudio Developers and Users, I need help. Ardour does not export me a recording of my voice and Qsynth
<wachin> I made a Video to explaint this http://youtu.be/VKbo3jJFVjY
<wachin> please see
<delt> oh.... that stupid lid thing
<delt> what was the file i needed to edit for that?
<cub> delt, you mean the volume indicator in 13.10?
<cub> delt, http://askubuntu.com/questions/360806/volume-indicator-issue-after-xubuntu-13-10-upgrade
<delt> yeah it just fixed itself after updating stuff
<delt> :)
<delt> now i'm looking for the file to manually tell it to NOT hibernate/suspend when i close the lid
<cub> hmm it fixed itself? I didn't think they would fix that until 14.04 but perhaps someone did anyway.
<delt> AH /etc/systemd/logind.conf that's the file i was looking for
<delt> if i change the HandleLidSwitch to ignore in /etc/systemd/logind.conf , on subsequent logins i get two "program error" boxes
<delt> this happens both on xubuntu and ubuntu-studio
<delt> took a screenshot: http://www.deimos.ca/miscjunk/ubuntustudio-2errors.png
<delt> oh, now after rebooting i just get one error box, not 2
<potchp> hello everybody, hello Holstein
<delt> hello potchp
<potchp> Hello delt
<potchp> can help me with Rosegarden crashes ?
<delt> i haven't used it much (yet)....
<potchp> I think i need more someone who knows how to resolve Ubuntu crashes than a reel expert in Rosegarden. Or maybe a good knowledge of Jack
<gatto> hi there
<fibz_> hi
#ubuntustudio 2014-01-09
<delt> here's a good one: how do i remap the windowz-logo key to alt_L? xmodmap seems to "half work" for this task.....
<delt> i mean, it works with, say, the Z key... why not with the winlogo key?
<delt> ie. xev reports it as alt, but winlogo+f4 for example, doesn't close current window
<delt> this windowz button is exactly where the alt button SHOULD be on this keyboard....
<delt> except i'd hate to whip out the old soldering iron :3 :D
<delt> alexançais :D
<fibz_> delt, you can also try the main #ubuntu channel
<delt> yep, check
 * delt omnipresent 
<delt> :D :D
<delt> jk
<delt> fibz_: you also run both xubu and ubustudio?
<delt> hehe
<fibz_> i use xubuntu on embedded systems
<delt> what kind of?
<fibz_> fleet tracking and retail systems
<delt> havent done futzing around with embedded systems in like, 15 years
<MaynardW1ters> hey holstein
<MaynardW1ters> tried running 12.04.3 on a live 2G usb stick
<MaynardW1ters> no luck :(
<fibz_> youd need to run xubuntu live then install studio once install is done if you have nothing larger than 2GB
<MaynardW1ters> fibz_: i know this is a ustudio channel, but i was trying vinilla
<MaynardW1ters> im on an eeepc and it gives me a udev error
<fibz_> how did you get it to fit on a 2GB USB?
<MaynardW1ters> when i downloaded it it was only a cd size
<fibz_> where did you get that?
<MaynardW1ters> udevd timeout killing /sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sdd
<MaynardW1ters> :(
<MaynardW1ters> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<fibz_> is sdd the USB device?
<MaynardW1ters> its hard for me to tell without a term
<MaynardW1ters> that appears to be what it wants to be the usb device to be
<MaynardW1ters> now udevd time out killing
<MaynardW1ters> '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sdd1'
<MaynardW1ters> [441]
<delt> could someone recommend a good skype client?
<HarryHaaren> Skype itself? They don't have an open protocol: its your only choice
<HarryHaaren> if you don't need to call Skype people, there's Akiga and a host of others, google "linux VOIP software" and you'll find lists
<bbba> Hi everyone! Where can I can some info on how to dual boot my laptop? I have ubuntustudio installed and would like also to have elementary os installed to it.
<xequence> bbba: If both uses Grub, you only need to install Elementary on its own partition
<bbba> can i do it by running elementary in virtual box and just install?
<xequence> bbba: No. You need an installer
<bbba> where can i get it?
<xequence> bbba: Check out one of the usb install creators, such as unetbootin
<xequence> an installer is the ISO file
<xequence> Check out elementary documentation, forums or channels for details about how to install it
<bbba> ok thanks :)
<xequence> It might be worth not installing the elementary boot loader onto the MBR
<xequence> After installing elementary, you need to update the boot loader in Ubuntu Studio, with the command: sudo update-grub
<Guest90836> run
<Guest90836> Ralf
<Guest90836> exit
<bbba> Hello everyone. I have a laptop with ubuntustudio installed. I'd like to dual boot the laptop with elementary. How can this be done? any help? thanks
<holstein> bbba: same as with any OS.. make room and install them both
<zequence> bbba: I believe you were in here before asking about that
<bbba> yes but i ran into some doubts and nobody gave me any tips at elementary
<holstein> bbba: sometimes, i set up something manual where they share swap, or /home partitions.. but, you can literally install one, and just select "make room for both" (or something similar) from the installer
<holstein> bbba: there are no tips
<holstein> bbba: you make room, and install
<bbba> so i should make room with gparted and them reboot the laptop with a live cd?
<zequence> bbba: If there's something specific you are wondering about, please ask. Mostly, all your questions were already answered
<holstein> bbba: you wont find "how to dual boot ubuntustudio and elemateryOS" walk throughs
<holstein> bbba: i like using gparted.. i like to make room (after having all my data backed up on the drive in question, and being prepared for failure) and just do an installation
<holstein> bbba: you might be worried about what might happen if you break the current installation.. just plan for that, and nothing bad will happen
<holstein> bbba: keep in mind *all* hard drives fail, and plan for that ultimate failure, and you can move forward knowing that you can fix any problems you create
<bbba> so to recap. I can backup important files to an external hard drive for example. then burn an image os elementary to a cd and reboot. then just follow the instalation?
<holstein> bbba: there are *many* ways to do what you are trying to do
<bbba> Is the way i wrote above valid?
<zequence> bbba: Make sure you have a partition to install on. You can share swap between the two OSs
<holstein> bbba: if anyone is afraid of installing, or reinstalling, i say, they are doing it wrong.. planning for failure is a good step, since it is a fact that *all* hard drives fail
<bbba> so first i create a partition with gparted
<bbba> then i do what i wrote above
<bbba> correct?
<holstein> bbba: first, you do what you want to prepare the scnario you want to use
<holstein> bbba: what do i do ? make space and let the installer use it
<holstein> bbba: you can do anything you like, from sharing swap, to user /home's or.. none of that
<bbba> I'd like to use ubuntustudio just to work on music and elementary for general use
<holstein> bbba: sure.. and there are many ways to do that
<bbba> It would be good to share files between the two distro too
<holstein> bbba: what would i suggest to you? just make room by resizing, and let the installers do the stock thing as much as possible[C
<bbba> Can you tell me the easiest way/safest if there's any
<holstein> bbba: nothing about either OS is preventing you from sharing anything
<holstein> bbba: safest, is, as i said, to plan for total failure.. and have backups
<holstein> bbba: fastest will be what you konw how to use
<holstein> bbba: what i have suggested is.. backup. resize to make room. do normal install onto free space
<holstein> bbba: all of those steps have potential errors that can break things
<bbba> just let me check again then: i make a partition with gparted. Burn a image of elementary to a cd. reboot and install
<bbba> before all that backups
<holstein> bbba: i let the installer make partitions.. but, you can do literally wahtever you want
<zequence> bbba: Here's a good guide on installing. http://www.techspot.com/community/topics/step-by-step-beginners-guide-to-installing-ubuntu-11-10.172128/
<holstein> bbba: you can set up, as i said, to share as much as you want
<zequence> bbba: Just read through it, experiment, and you'll learn all about it
<holstein> bbba: swap partition can be shared.. /home could be..
<zequence> bbba: Do you know what a boot loader is?
<bbba> humm when you said let the installer make the partition you mean just boot the live cd and install?
<holstein> bbba: i mean, just that, friend
<holstein> bbba: run the installer, and use it
<holstein> bbba: it'll have prompts, you select the one that fits your needs
<bbba> I don't really know yet what a boot loader is lol but I'm guessing is grub?
<holstein> bbba: "install alongside ubuntustudio" for example
<holstein> bbba: thats another thing you can break in this process
<bbba> oh ok "install alongside ubuntustudio"
<zequence> bbba: Yes, but it's important to know what GRUB is and does, when you install several OSs
<bbba> ubuntustudio uses GRUB right?
<bbba> sorry still a bit of a noob
<holstein> bbba: it can, and does by default
<zequence> bbba: In the beginning of the hard drive, there's something called MBR (master boot record). Only one boot loader can be installed at one time. All OSs want to install theirs
<zequence> bbba: The boot loader is installed in the MBR by default
<zequence> bbba: There are really only two things you need to know. HOw to partition, and where to install the boot loader
<bbba> I't be better for me just to make some backups and reboot with the live cd and follow instalation
<holstein> and, elementary should be able to pickup both the new elementary OS and the ubuntustudio install
<zequence> bbba: If you don't know how to partition, you might just end up replacing Ubuntu Studio with elementary
<zequence> bbba: The link I gave you explains partitioning
<bbba> Yes that's what i feared
<holstein> sure.. and dont be "feared".. be prepared.. practice in virtualbox if you want and have the resources
<holstein> or, on another machine, or hard drive
<bbba> so you don't know if the option "install alongside ubuntustudio" will apear
<zequence> bbba: Just read through that bit. Remember, all Linux based OSs can share one swap partition, but they all need their own root partition, the one labeled "/"
<holstein> bbba: i dont use elemetary, so i could say, but i would just fire up the installer and read it.. it'll have it or not
<bbba> ok I'll have a look at the link now
<holstein> knowing how to manually partition is a good way to konw for sure
<zequence> You'll need at least three partitions. One swap, which is shared between both OSs. And for each OS, a partition for the Ext4 filesystem mounted as "/"
<bbba> ok great I'll have a look
<zequence> bbba: Some installers won't let you decide where to install the boot loader. IN the UBuntu Studio installer you can do that when you select to partition manually, and there, in a dropdown menu, you can decide where the boot loader is installed
<zequence> bbba: I would let only one OS have the boot loader installed in /dev/sda, which is the same as the MBR of the first hard drive. The other boot loader can be installed in something like /dev/sda5, or wherever the second OS is installed
<zequence> /dev/sda means the whole disk. /dev/sda1 means the first partition of the disk
<bbba>  i can create a partition called /dev/sda2 and /dev/sda3
<bbba> when opening gparted i have: /dev/sda1 - File System ext4, /dev/sda2 - File System extended and a /dev/sda5 File system linux swap
<holstein> bbba: what you have will be particular to your setup
<holstein> bbba: what you want will be too...
<holstein> bbba: what you need to do is decide what you want, and make it happen. resize the current partition to give you space. use the GUI installer to automatically install on the free space, or manually partition
<bbba> what GUI? the gparted one?
<holstein> bbba: the GUI i referred to above was the installer
<holstein> bbba: that would be, in the sequence referenced above, after i has resized
<zequence> bbba: There are two types of partitions. Primary and extended. There can only be four primary partitions.
<zequence> bbba: Primary partitions can only be /dev/sda1 to /dev/sda2
<zequence> bbba: Primary partitions can only be /dev/sda1 to /dev/sda4
<zequence> misspell
<bbba> how much space should i create? I only have 20gb free space
<zequence> An extended partition is like a partition inside a primary partition.
<holstein> bbba: there is not *should*
<holstein> bbba: if you have 20, you'll use 20
<holstein> bbba: you "should" do as much as you need
<zequence> 20GB is not much for user files, but it's enough for a standard install
<bbba> hum i guess I'll have to read some more an then come back here eventually
<bbba> may be better not to rush into the instalation not being so sure how to do it
<holstein> bbba: or, just backup, and be prepared to break things
<holstein> bbba: or, do it in virtualization
<bbba> I've already tried elementary in VM
<holstein> bbba: then, load it up again, and install it again beside it.. dual boot the vm
<holstein> bbba: you can save a snapshot
<bbba> just another question. can I create a partition and install elementary via VM?
<holstein> bbba: the same
<holstein> bbba: a VM is just that.. "virtual machine".. so, you do the *exact* same thing
<holstein> thats why its a nice test for the real thing..
<holstein> bbba: you can tell the VM to boot a gparted or parted magic live CD.. resize the virtual drive, and run the installer and partition the virtual drive for installation of the second elementaryOS
<bbba> you mean it can be done with VM
<holstein> bbba: thats what im saying
<bbba> or in another way. I use ubuntustudio with xfce i guess but i can also log into gnome 3 if i please
<zequence> YOu cant install the OS onto the harddrive from the VM
<holstein> bbba: save a snapshot.. setup dual boot in VM.. test.. revert to snapshot.. test again
<zequence> YOu can only create a virtual hard disk, which is a file when using the VM
<holstein> right.. you will only test the proceedure there
<holstein> knowing that you can revert to the snapshot, and not break anything on the real setup
<zequence> The procedure of installing is otherwise the same, except, there's no real harddrive. IT's a file
<zequence> A good way to experiment though, using a VM
<zequence> To learn how to partition, and such
<zequence> Check out all the details, and google them
<holstein> yup.. without worrying about breaking anything
<bbba> at log in I can choose to log into ubuntustudio xfce enviroment or gnome 3. could i log onto the elementary graphical enviroment?
<holstein> bbba: not like that
<holstein> bbba: you are installing elemataryOS.. AFAIK, it uses pantheon
<bbba> Hum if i could do something like that i wouldnt need to dual boot
<holstein> bbba: you are confusing os's with desktop environments
<bbba> okok
<holstein> you can read about, and confirm that it is still pantheon, and add pantheon to ubuntustudio
<holstein> i did that via ppa in 12.04
<bbba> i think i read it somewhere and its still pantheon
<bbba> how can i add pantheon?
<holstein> bbba: i dont "read somewhere".. i fire up a live CD, and look.. and confirm.. then, i look for the packages i want and add them
<holstein> bbba: i just stated, i used a PPA to add it to 12.04 to test
<holstein> bbba: do you need information on what a PPA is?
<holstein> !ppa | bbba
<ubottu> bbba: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<bbba> ok now i know
<bbba> I guess i have a bit more to read and look at before installing...
<holstein> http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-pantheon-desktop-environment-on-ubuntu-13-04-12-10-12-04-and-linux-mint-15-14-13/ is how i did
<holstein> bbba: OR, just do it in VM
<bbba> sorry about all this question. If i add pantheon then what?
<holstein> bbba: then, use it
<holstein> bbba: you will have what you asked about above, that i answered with this about
<bbba> It will appear at login?
<holstein> bbba: "i want to login to xfce, gnome and/or elementaryOS look (pantheon)"
<holstein> bbba: so, thats how to add pantheon
<holstein> then, you choose it at login instead of gnome or xfce
<bbba> ok so after login i can choose what desktop enviroment to use correct?
<holstein> bbba: ?
<bbba> let's say I turn on the laptop
<holstein> bbba: yes.. after installing that destkop environment, you'll be able to choose it.. after having installed it
<holstein> bbba: yes
<holstein> bbba: you hit the power button, and it comes on
<bbba> at login I can choose whether to login to ubuntustudio or gnome 3
<holstein> bbba: the login screen loads.. loading options that are setup to load, such as the default ones.. and the ones i just oultined how to add that you asked how to add
<holstein> bbba: you can choose from *whatever* you have configured to be availabe
<holstein> bbba: most of the time, that is just by installing them, as outlined above
<holstein> bbba: but, you are again confusing the os with the de
<bbba> before adding elementary ppa at login i will be able to choose between ubuntustudio, gnome 3 and phantem
<bbba> pantheon*
<holstein> bbba: *pantheon
<holstein> bbba: and, yes
<bbba> oh ok
<holstein> but, ubuntustudio is xfce
<bbba> great
<bbba> yes yes
<holstein> bbba: the OS is ubuntustudio
<bbba> correct
<holstein> bbba: you dont choose between an os and a DE at login
<bbba> I think i'll go for that
<holstein> bbba: you are running ubuntustudio with *is* ubuntu
<bbba> i like the elementary desktop enviroment. I'd be happy just to use it
<holstein> bbba: you'll choose at login if you want the ubuntustuduio session, which is XFCE, or *whatever* else you have installed or configured to use
<bbba> not all the distro
<holstein> bbba: then, try the PPA for the enviroment in ubuntu
<bbba> the thing is currently i log into xfce to work and to gnome 3 for leisure
<holstein> bbba: its all ubuntu
<holstein> bbba: the DE is your choice..
<bbba> I'd like it better to log to xfce to work and a desktop like elementary to leisure
<holstein> "better" is a matter of opinion, and again, your choice
<bbba> if that can be done there's no need to install the distro itself
<bbba> ok thanks alot man
<holstein> bbba: there is nothing about ubuntu or ubuntustudio preventing pantheon from runing on it
<bbba> you've been very patient
<holstein> bbba: they have a PPA.. you can try it and see.. it worked for me easily
<holstein> bbba: and, it required no setup
<bbba> I'll have a try right now
<bbba> I think that was how i installed gnome 3 DE
<holstein> gnome is in the repos
<holstein> you woudnt have needed to add a PPA for it
<zequence> To install gnome, you do: sudo apt-get install gnome
<zequence> Then, in the login window, you choose another session, typically "gnome"
<delt> BUG: xfce4-terminal segfaults when trying to show the Terminal -> Set encoding menu
<kerberos> hola
#ubuntustudio 2014-01-10
<delt> BUG: xfce4-terminal segfaults when trying to show the Terminal -> Set encoding menu
<holstein> delt: do you want someone to confirm that?
<Unit193> delt: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<holstein> Unit193: is it a bug bot?
<Unit193> holstein: As far as I know just someone that doesn't know how to report a bug. ;)
<Unit193> xfce4-terminal had an update to fix that.
<holstein> yeah?.. its hard to say.. its just a statement
<holstein> looks like something ubottu would say for something
<Unit193> LP: #1206739
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1206739 in xfce4-terminal (Ubuntu) "xfce4-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV in magazine_chain_pop_head()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1206739
<holstein> yeah. like that
<holstein> i was thinking it was a random bug bot someone brought in ;)
<stabadie> Anyone have suggestions on a great guide to setup a usb audio interface?
<delt> holstein: yeah, what does it do on your system?
<delt> Unit193: updated, says it downloaded a replacement xfce4-terminal, but still crashes when trying to show that menu
<delt> btw how do i fix this (trying to compile latest rosegarden) ---> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<delt> /lib/cpp is a directory
<delt> uh no it's not
<delt> it's a symlink to /etc/alternatives/cpp
<delt> whcih symlinks to the one in /usr/bin
<delt> ?????
<delt> oh.. this might be related --- checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... no
<delt> checking for g++... no
<delt> installing package g++ ...
<delt> what should QTDIR be set to?
<delt> oh, seems like i need to install qt4-dev-tools
<holstein> delt: try it as a different user.. try it as the guest user, or by moving your users /config for the terminal
<delt> holstein: you mean for the xfce4-terminal thing?
<holstein> delt: yes
<holstein> delt: compiling RG will depend on what the creators need you to have in place
<delt> yeah successfully installed the... like 10-15 different packages for rosegarden, compiling now
<delt> ooops src/sound/JackCaptureClient.h:21:23: fatal error: jack/jack.h: No such file or directory
<delt> how can i get a list of ALL packages available from all repos/ppa's, so i can grep through them to find what i'm looking for?
<holstein> delt: ppa's are not officially supported, so that cant be provided
<delt> ok, what about the official repos
<holstein> delt: i use "apt-cache search", but, synaptic can be nice
<delt> ah, marvelous
<holstein> !info gimp
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.6-1ubuntu1.1 (saucy), package size 3209 kB, installed size 14972 kB
<holstein> !find gedit
<ubottu> Found: debugedit, gedit, gedit-common, gedit-dev, gedit-developer-plugins, gedit-latex-plugin, gedit-plugins, gedit-r-plugin, gedit-source-code-browser-plugin, gedit-valatoys-plugin (and 5 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gedit&searchon=names&suite=saucy&section=all
<holstein> delt: the bot can help too.. you can /query him
<delt> nice :D :D
<delt> anyway, compiling is on its merry way....
<delt> holstein: that xfce4-terminal bug is fixed
<delt> i must have tried it on a terminal window that was open before i updated it
<toil> hello
<toil> im looking for support for audio in ubuntu studio
<beefsalad> why doesnt the installer output anything?  usimg 13.10 64bit installer.  been stuck at the splashscreen with the spinner for 20 mimutes.  ive seen nothing on other ttys
<beefsalad> ok seriously, this is frustrating
<beefsalad> splash screen went away, now its just a black screen
 * beefsalad hopes theres a textual mode
<holstein> beefsalad: you can always use any of the text mode installers..
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> and add the studio packages or meta packages
<holstein> !nomodeset | beefsalad is what i try when faced with a graphics card that i think is not supporting linux well
<ubottu> beefsalad is what i try when faced with a graphics card that i think is not supporting linux well: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<beefsalad> I'll give that a whack
<beefsalad> much prefer starting off with a minimal install, but I am curious what pre-bundled ubuntu studio looks like and comes with
<holstein> beefsalad: you can typically try it live and see.. i woud try and get the live CD booting.. if it wont, the hardware likely wont support the installed system
<holstein> ubuntustudio is ubuntu, so you are getting, for the most part, a best case scenario for hardware support in linux
<holstein> there are newer kernels that can add hardware support, but that can also break hardware support
#ubuntustudio 2014-01-11
<tony> was just using ardour3 and a plugin crashed it. Now both ardour and ardour3 are missing from the applications menu?
<beefsalad> yeah, when i bought this laptop I had to use a daily build of the debian installer to get something on it...then had to roll my own kernel
<beefsalad> this PC is spiffy new hardware, so i may have something in the BIOS misconfigured as well
<beefsalad> UEFI is new to me
 * beefsalad facepalms
<beefsalad> I dont think this is going to work with wireless
<toil> hello
<holstein> beefsalad: you shouldnt need any custom kernel to interface with uefi
<holstein> !uefi | beefsalad
<ubottu> beefsalad: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<holstein> i would try and keep it simple.. try the stock images. the live ones, and report what is not working
<holstein> most hardware supports linux these days
 * HarryHaaren notes holstein is a wizard with bots...
<holstein> HarryHaaren: :)
<delt> Hello
<delt> how can i tell which process(es) are using the sound card?
<delt> i suddenly get no sound in firefox, but no other apps are open
<delt> logged out, log back in, still no sound
<angel> hello i'm trying to connect sooperlooper no sound
<angel> soeone can help me to connect sooperlooper i did with jack but it's the only application that not functioning at all
<beefsalad> delt: lsof /dev/mixer i believe
<beefsalad> holstein: thanks for the tips.  ubuntu mini at least gets through the installer.  now i am battling with boot
<skyemoor> 1st time here
<skyemoor> Just installed US 13.10 in dual boot
<skyemoor> Cannot change screen resolution, is stuck at 1024x768 while laptop display goes to 1600x900
<skyemoor> It appears the actual display itself was not discovered.
<skyemoor> What can I do?
<skyemoor> I should note there are lower resolutions avaiable
<skyemoor> Restatement of issue; The only resolutions I am able to select from are 1024x768 or lower. The display capability of the Dell Inspiron laptop goes to 1600x900, and I've run Ubuntu at the resolution on this monitor before.
<skyemoor> Video card is NVIDIA GF119M
<skyemoor> What can I do?
<beefsalad> which driver is X using?
<skyemoor> How do I find that out?
<beefsalad> check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<xequence> skyemoor: If you didn't install nvidia drivers separately, you're using the free ones, which are ok, but the proprietary ones might solve the problem for you
<skyemoor> It appears to be X.Org Video Driver: 14.1
<skyemoor> Is that what you were asking about, or is it something else?
<xequence> skyemoor: To install the proprietary drivers, do: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current. Or use the gui tool "Software Sources", in the additional drivers tab
<xequence> skyemoor: You'll also see which driver is in use there
<skyemoor> It says it will install dkms fakeroot(?) nvidia-304 nuvidia-current and several others
<skyemoor> 40.5MB
<skyemoor> now looking under Software sources, and it gives me many options (confirms X-Org drivers)
<skyemoor> includes "Using NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel, and VDPAU library from nvidia-319 (proprietary and tested)
<xequence> installing prorietary drivers means a kernel module needs to be built for it. This is where dkms comes in, and fakeroot
<xequence> dkms also makes sure each time the kernel is update, a new module is built for it automatically
<skyemoor> Is it more straightforward to go with the driver I just noted above from "Software Sources?
<xequence> IT's the same thing
<xequence> To see all the options, do: apt-cache search nvidia
<skyemoor> ok, if what you say about dkms is true, then I'll go the command line route
<xequence> You'll see nvidia-319 as one of the installable packages
<xequence> The gui makes things simpler. Doesn't really matter
<xequence> I usually go with either nvidia-current, or nvidia-current-updates
<skyemoor> There are 4 options under Software Sources, 2 for 319, 2 for 304
<skyemoor> Am taking the Software Sources route
<xequence> Once you've installed, if for some reason X is not loaded, and all you see is a command prompt, all you need to do is login, do: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-<version>, and things will be back to normal
<xequence> ...after reboot, that is
<xequence> That's the worst thing that can happen, btw
<skyemoor> Ok, downloading (will take a while, on WiMAX)
<skyemoor> I'm guessing you do a bit of midi, by your uname
<xequence> Not really. I just liked the name
<xequence> I do midi too though
<xequence> I'm the project leader for Ubuntu Studio, btw :)
<skyemoor> What are your preferred tools
<xequence> For midi?
<skyemoor> yes
<xequence> I mostly use pd for most things
<xequence> For midi I don't have a preferred choice really
<skyemoor> Pd?
<xequence> I like ardour3 since it has jack midi support. Alsa midi can suck pretty bad
<xequence> pd == pure data
<xequence> graphical programming language
<xequence> It's in the repo, if you want to have a look. A tidier, and more expanded version is pd-extended, available in ppa:eighthave/pd-extended
<skyemoor> Must say it is new to me. Is it strictly for graphics?
<skyemoor> Ok, that did the trick! Much appreciated, and I'm going to take a look at pd
<skyemoor> Have a great day, and thanks for heading up the Ubuntu Studio project
<xequence> pd is for audio first, but also does video
<holstein> !audio | delt
<ubottu> delt: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> beefsalad: you will "battle the boot" if the live CD wont boot on the hardware. i like to see a live CD boot up to the desktop, then i know the hardware supports the drivers in the kernel
<holstein> if i have issues getting to a live desktop, i know that, 99% of the time, even if i do get linux to install, it wont boot cleanly. the installed system will have the same issues the live CD has
<beefsalad> holstein: i think i may have had a bad burn unless ubuntustudio has changed a lot from ubuntu.
<holstein> beefsalad: "think" wont really help.. you can confirm then in the installer.. disk integrity check.. or..
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<beefsalad> the mini installer works fine.  i am aparently past UEFI issues as the minimal install works.  my problem now is fakeraid
<holstein> beefsalad: ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu.. it would be more likely you can boot ubuntu 12.04, and you are trying ubuntustudio 13.10.. with the version differences being the issue
<beefsalad> well... current plan is to just install the ubuntustudio-video package on this install
<holstein> current plan should be, boot the desktop, apply updates.. reboot.. test
<holstein> then, you can add what software you like
<beefsalad> true
<beefsalad> silly me, used to work where my kickstart does that by default
<xequence> beefsalad: Ubuntu Studio uses a different kernel from other Ubuntu flavors. linux-lowlatency does not have a signed kernel compatible with UEFI security
<xequence> The plan is to have it ready for 14.04
<xequence> holstein: ^
<beefsalad> ahhh
<holstein> you can always install and try the generic kernel
<santtu> Hey, I'm new to Ubuntu Studio and was wondering if it is the only way to upgrade from 12.04 to 13.10 by a DVD?
<santtu> I mean, is it impossible to upgrade via the upgrade manager
<holstein> santtu: it is
<holstein> santtu: i wouldnt
<holstein> santtu: you will go in order.. 12.04 to 12.10 to 13.10
<holstein> santtu: 12.04 is an LTS, and 14.04 will be.. i would just wait, and you will be able to go 12.04 to 14.04
<santtu> Okay. And is there a feature for upgrading on the DVD or does it require a fresh install?
<holstein> 14.04 will release in april (04) af 2014 (14)
<holstein> santtu: nothing "requires" anything
<holstein> santtu: if you want to upgrade from the internet, you do.. you use the upgrade manager
<holstein> when 14.04 releases, it will present you with the option to upgrade to 14.04
<holstein> if it doesnt automatically in april, you can ask here
<holstein> i *always* prefer a fresh install
<holstein> i find, best case, an upgrade takes a little less than 6 hours or so, and the newer kernel supports everything and the system boots
<santtu> Okay. The upgrade manager doesn't show me 12.10. It says there aren't any upgrades available.
<holstein> if i get a live CD for the new version, i can see it running first-hand and test it in person.. and an install takes less than 20 miutes
<holstein> minutes*
<holstein> usually 8 minutes
<santtu> But I guess I'll just burn the image and make a fresh install
<santtu> thanks a lot
<holstein> santtu: you arent offered upgrades from lts to non-lts automatically
<holstein> just from, as stated 12.04 to 14.04.. lts to lts
<santtu> Oh, i see.. I was just recalling upgrading from lts to non-lts on ubuntu a few years ago, but I guess I'm wrong
<holstein> santtu: no.. its not "wrong".. its not offered by default
<holstein> santtu: you *can*.. you'll just have to go from 12.04, to 12.10.. then to 13.10.. and use that for a few more months.. then to 14.04
<holstein> why not just wait and do it once? instead of, best case, maybe getting all this done in about 15 hours?
<santtu> Yeah I'll wait
<santtu> thanks
<santtu> btw, do you happen to know anything about the support of Lumia phones?
<santtu> Studio doesn't seem to even notice the phone
<santtu> I heard there is a better MTP support in 13.10 and thats actually my interrest for the upgrade anyway
<holstein> santtu: why would it "notice" them?
<holstein> santtu: ubuntu is the operating system.. lumia is always welcome and encouraged and able to support whatever operating systems they choose
<holstein> ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu with a focus on media production.. you might have a better chance in the larger #ubuntu community finding someone interested in and well verse in telephony
<santtu> what I am trying to say is that I can't transfer anything between my phone and my computer
<holstein> otherwise you can contact the lumia team, and let them konw you are interested in using the product in linux.. and ask them to support it
<holstein> santtu: most phones mount as a hard drive.. a "mass storage unit"
<santtu> Yeah I know
<santtu> But it doesen't mount at all
<holstein> santtu: maybe its a format that linux cant read.. have you researched if *any* OS can mount it as a hard drive? whats the file system?
<santtu> I dont "see" the phone on my computer at all
<santtu> well everything else has work fine till now
<santtu> Usb-sticks and older mp3-players have worked fine
<santtu> I was reading on a ubuntu forum that windows phone 8 and android are using some kind of protocol that doesen't work too good on 12.04
<santtu> And I have actually no idea about the filesystem, and the phone doesenät tell me anything
<holstein> santtu: the company can.. have you searched about the phone?
<santtu> yeah, i found something about 520
<santtu> wait a sec
<santtu> Your phone supports FAT32 for SDHC cards, exFAT for SDXC cards, with a single Master Boot Record (MBR) partition table.
<santtu>     Up to 32-GB SDHC cards using the FAT file system.
<santtu>     64-GB SDXC cards using the exFAT file system.
<santtu> The internal user store is formatted in NTFS file system format.
<santtu> this one is 820 though
<santtu> but I guess they use the same filesystem
<holstein> santtu: thats what the phone can boot
<holstein> santtu: "your phone supports"... you need to know how, if the manufactuerer allows, how it presents itself to the computer when plugged in.. which may be, "not at all"
<santtu> Yeah that information I didn't find
<holstein> santtu: they may not offer it, so you wont find it if its not offered. you'll have to ask them "is it possible to mount my phone on a computer and if so, how?"
<santtu> I guess
<holstein> santtu: ubuntu nor linux will be able or allowed to provide that information..
<holstein> santtu: i find "enable mass storage mode" http://www.asoftech.com/articles/windows-phone-enable-mass-storage.html
<santtu> too bad thats only for windows
<holstein> santtu: ?
<holstein> santtu: you try it, since they do not officially support linux and wont document "use the device like this in linux"
<holstein> santtu: you will enable mass storage mode, in hopes that it allows the machine to boot in a format that windows can read it, which linux would be able to read as well
<holstein> likely, fat32
<santtu> But I don't have a Windows computer, I've got only this linux
<holstein> santtu: i understand that
<holstein> santtu: you use the same method since you wont read "how to mount the phone in linux" on the site
<santtu> okay
<holstein> santtu: the "mass storage mode" will likely work with linux.. you will try that and try mounting it
<santtu> ill give it a try
<holstein> santtu: it should just show up as a mass storage unit.. fat32
<santtu> interesting. I can use my phone as a mass storage in nautilus, but not in thunar
<santtu> and the filesystem is mtpfs
<resizt0r> hello, when i try to open DVD Styler it pops up the language dialog, when i select my language nothing happens
<resizt0r> when i try to run it in terminal it gives an x window system error
<elice> wenas
<ProBmx023> Anyone there?
<ProBmx023> my ub studio locked up at "configuring bcmwl-kernel-source"   :(
#ubuntustudio 2014-01-12
<halkun> Ugh! I can't seem to get Rosegarden to talk to Timidity :(
<halkun> Talks great to my external USB midi device, and I can play midi via command line with the Timidity program, but a whole lot of nothing when when I try to output via Rosegarden
<halkun> I'm thinking it's a Jack thing
<halkun> any ideas?
<maxxsire> I'm not sure if I'm in the right channel but I have Ubuntu Studio installed on my computer and have had no trouble with it for over a year now. Could run it for days with no performance problems. But in the last month or so after about an hour or so of starting up Ubuntu Studio it starts to get real sluggish even if I don't open many programs. The longer the computer is on the more sluggish it acts. What does this mean and wha
<maxxsire> *days in a row*
<maxxsire> Also, only about 5-15 percent of my CPU and about 10-30 percent of my RAM is being used at any time. Then applications like Firefox begin to crash.
<maxxsire> Am I on the wrong channel for my questions?
<cfhowlett> maxxsire, ubuntustudio questions welcomed
<maxxsire> I have Ubuntu Studio installed on my computer and have had no trouble with it for over a year now. Could run it for days with no performance problems. But in the last month or so after about an hour or so of starting up Ubuntu Studio it starts to get real sluggish even if I don't open many programs. The longer the computer is on the more sluggish it acts. What does this mean and what can I do about it? Thank u in advance!
<maxxsire> Also, only about 5-15 percent of my CPU and about 10-30 percent of my RAM is being used at any time. Then applications like Firefox begin to crash.
<bioman_> Hello
<bioman_> Got clicks and crackles with aplay and my USB DAC, 13,10
<bioman_> Has it ever happened to seomone ?
<elice> saludos
<tonyttt> the taskbar is located at the top of the screen , is it possible to move it to the bottom ?
<holstein> tonyttt: yes
<tonyttt> care to share how i can move it to the bottom ? :)
<holstein> tonyttt: i think you'll do better knowing to refer to it as a "panel"
<holstein> tonyttt: you should be able to right click on it and see options
<tonyttt> got it . i went into properties . what am i looking for in there exactly ?
<holstein> tonyttt: can you right click?.. one think i like to do is use the guest account, or the live CD to learn about how to configure everything, so that im not breaking my main installation
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/245919/how-can-i-change-xfce-bottom-panel-to-the-top
<holstein> "Right click panel . Panel>Panel Preferences>CLEAR Lock Panel . You will see a "handle" (double dotted line) on the end of the panel . Move the panel by handle . Lock Panel "
<tonyttt> cool . ill try that . thanks
#ubuntustudio 2015-01-05
<DoverMo> CubebUtils for html5 playback? is this normal?
<DoverMo> i don't think i've ever seen it before
<DoverMo> looks like it's in mozillas source code
<leighton> hey guys anyone got a link on how to add a new resolution. brand new hp laptop will only run 800x600. searched google and tried what they say and am getting all sorts of errors
<leighton> ubuntustudio btw 14.04 lts
<cfhowlett> leighton, you gotta get the right video card driver
<ya_> Всем привет
<cfhowlett> !ru | ya_
<ubottu> ya_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<darkad> Hi all, have you ever tried to optimize your distro?
<holstein> darkad: yes
<holstein> darkad: i actually, to borrow something from Yoda, have not tried.. i just do it
<holstein> i have optimized a filesystem for ssd.. i have optimized a kernel for various hardware support.. optimized lots of different parts of many operating system.. phone OS's for battery life.. etc
<darkad> Where can I start from to optimize my os?
<holstein> darkad: you would first state the intention, and either search for that, or a volunteer can assist
<holstein> like "i am trying to optimize my operating system for web browsing".. or, whatever you are trying to do..
<holstein> if its "im trying to optimize ubuntustudio for audio production"... it is already optmized for that..
<holstein> if its not meeting your needs, you share, again, what those specific needs are..
<darkad> the fan coolers are so noisy while I browse on internet, everytime I change a webpage, fan start in a noisy way !
<holstein> darkad: sounds to me like, you are likely using flash
<holstein> you can read here http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<darkad> no
<holstein> adobe doesnt create current flash for desktop linux. they make it for chrome
<holstein> i suggest trying the chrome browser with the built-in current flash player.. then you can see if your performance is "better"
<holstein> also, another factor is the GPU driver.. if you have a proprietary graphics driver available, you can try that
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<darkad> performance are better with chrome but it's noisy although I don't browse flash websites.
<holstein> if not, you can look into the hardware as well.. see that its not malfunctioning..
<darkad> I've isntalled latest intel driver from 01.org
<holstein> darkad: you should be using the one in the repos
<holstein> darkad: regardless, i'll just list the possibilities, and you can rule them ou
<holstein> out*
<darkad> are same driver but older
<holstein> darkad: i would open the machine, and look and see that the cooler is attached properly, and that the fans are working.. and that its clean
<holstein> i would test with live isos.. i'll also pull my hard drive so i can test and not worry about breaking it
<holstein> darkad: it can be a possibility that the hardware is not intended to perform as well under linux
<darkad> fans are ok until I start browsing on internet
<darkad> If I don't change page after two minutes the noise is reduced
<holstein> darkad: sure, friend.. but, we konw that "then internet" is not making your machine hot
<holstein> darkad: so, you look into the processes and drivers that are running, and what they are doing
<holstein> darkad: or, you accept that, since you are not promised linux support, you may have to deal with compromises like that
<holstein> darkad: if all is well, and the performance is acceptable, then, i would just use the machine as is
<holstein> darkad: one thing i also would want to test is the default generic kernel with the ubuntu repo drivers in place.. nothing added.. i would do that with the stock ubuntu iso or xubuntu iso live
<darkad> in which way you would look into processes and drivers that are running?
<holstein> darkad: what i do, friend, is i'll actually remove the hard drive, so i can *really* test these factors ,and force reset if needed
<holstein> this is on a new machine that i want to force linux on, which is what we are doing
<holstein> you are taking a machine that states support for a completely different operating system,a nd forcing it to run something else
<holstein> a team of professionals were paid and worked years, likely, to make sure that hardware ran cool and quiet in windows or another OS
<holstein> we are taking that responsibility on ourselves, when we choose to put something else on it
<darkad> it's like running os from usb
<holstein> i'll test with differtent live iso's.. i wont use the niche flavors like ubuntustudio.. i'll test with main ubuntu, and/or xubuntu
<holstein> i want the largese community of relevant support
<holstein> ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu, so, anything i learn at ubuntu support will be relevant, but, im not at the niche audio-specific support avenue asking about hardware level support that is not addressed specifically in the community
<holstein> i'll use the latest LTS, and any other support LTS.. 12.04, and 14.04 now, as well as any other versions like the upcoming release
<holstein> i want different kernels, for testing different hardware support.. i'll also entertain the possibility that, everything is just fine, and thats the way it will actually function in linux
<holstein> its likely, well know, and common for hardware to take a hit in performance, due to driver support in linux
<darkad> well I think ubuntustudio can be considered as an os itself
<holstein> darkad: no doubt
<holstein> darkad: i didnt say, nor imply that its not
<holstein> darkad: im simply telling you the fact that, we dont address anything relevant to hardware support like that
<holstein> darkad: everything, that would effect the driver support, or process issues you are tracking down, relevant to your fan speed, is directly inherited from upstream
<holstein> darkad: and, when i stop typing, its just you here.. by yourself
<holstein> darkad: so, im explaining to you what i would do, since ubuntustuduio is not responsible for addressing those issues, and it is using all the same software repos from upstream
<holstein> darkad: this is simply a way for you to get an actual community of support.. volunteers that *are* in the area of providing support for the tools and software that can be effecting your fan speed
<holstein> darkad: you should do this with a live iso, since you are not using the ubuntu drivers any longer
<holstein> darkad: if you use intel's driver, you get support from intel..
<darkad> It was the same before Intel driver installation. I think that something changes when the cpu ondemand changes the power or speed requested from cpu. You are asking to talk about it in ubuntu channel, by doing the same experiment with a live iso. I would like to find a solution now, with my operating system. Anyway if you don't want to talk about cpu governor choice on an ubuntustudio os, do that, as I'm free to talk about it, in this ubuntustudio ch
<darkad> annel isnt'it?
<cfhowlett> darkad, he suggested a reasonable troubleshooting method to localize the issue ...
<darkad> I understood it and I'll try, it's reasonable but it's one of ways to find the solution, I think. Would we try with debian os too?
<cfhowlett> darkad, can't advise you on debian ...
<holstein> darkad: what im actually suggesting is, there may be *no* "solution". that there actually may be nothing wrong
<holstein> darkad: the linux kernel is modular, and, though, i do personally suggest trying different distros, i think you'll find *all* major distros contain the same driver for your hardware
<holstein> darkad: and, we are assuming its driver support, still..
<holstein> darkad: you are free and welcome to be in this channel for as long as you like.. we are glad to have you.. all im suggesting is a way to get to a place that actually deals with that level of support
<holstein> darkad: this channel is more specific to the higher level of audio specific configruation.. we dont do anything on that level.. we just inherit the kernel from upstream.. dont address any hardware support here
<holstein> *we dont address hardware support here, in this community, i mean... though, you are welcome to ask, certainly, here, anytime you like...
<darkad> Thank you anyway!
<holstein> thats just how i address that *exact* issue, personally.. which, i'll find that, about half the time, a GPU driver effects the fans speed in some way.. the rest of the time, no change
#ubuntustudio 2015-01-06
<eric_> I've got a new sound card installed (SoundBlaster Live 5.1) with u_studio 14 and I just get a buzz from outputs, at same volume - whatever I do with the volume settings. But the Volume Control window shows (only) the new card is recognised. Is this a) faulty card b)something to do with static on card c) because i have to re-sett IRQ/mem location/DMQ .    If b) or c) how do I start to deal with that? Thanks for your time
<eric_> start got cut  - was 'new sound card just installed ..'
<holstein> eric_: none of that will effect the sound quality
<holstein> irq's are just that.. interrupt ports.. and, though, i have seen bad setttings cause what is basically a "jitter" sound, or "skipping", im assuming thats not what you are talking about
<holstein> eric_: i would try and record the sounds you hear, and maybe a volunteer can assist, but, basically, i have a couple tips/suggestions
<holstein> a. if its making any sound,then, its not a driver issue
<holstein> b. get some cheapy USB audio device.. something with a mic preamp.. it'll bump up your audio quality a lot
<holstein> the sb's are not made for getting audio into the computer
<eric_> holstein - Thanks, quality - all I get is buzz so there's nothing at all otherwise,I was playing mp3 files - shouldn't sb play that through headphones from its output?
<holstein> eric_: i know, mine did
<holstein> eric_: but, its old, and i gave it away a long time ago
<holstein> eric_: here are some questions you can ask yourself, and help diagnose
<holstein> 1. has it *ever* worked for you.. that particular device.. has it ever been functional?
<holstein> 2. how are you monitoring? with known good headphones?
<holstein> 3. has it ever worked with linux
<holstein> 4. are you sure its not a problem with the connections.. the connection to the pci slot, or the break-out box.. etc ..any of the analog connections
<holstein> personally, if you have *any* other internal audio device, and its working, id just use it
<holstein> the sb is not any more appropriate for audio production
<holstein> if you are not doing audio production, i suggest main ubuntu or xubuntu.. there will be a larger community for general hardware support there
<eric_> 1 -never worked 2 just tried with other headphones - same; both are fine otherwise; 3 this card from ebay few days ago; 4 tried reconnecting card, tried compressed air on slot/contacts; Audio production; well I bought if for midi keyboad but I assumed this wasn't working as it should and haven't tried synth with it yet
<holstein> eric_: if its not a "known good" device, then i suggest not assuming the issue is with the drivers
<holstein> eric_: if the hardware is broken, which is likely, since its older, and was just shipped, then, you will not fix it with software tweaks
<holstein> eric_: typically, with most hardware, and, with all 3 of the sb 5.1's i came into contact with, the drivers were just there.. in the kernel.. no need to add or tweak
<holstein> just worked "out of the box"
<holstein> eric_: i say, if your goal is audio production, id just call that DOA, and see if you can get your money back, and get something appropriate for audio production
<eric_> I saw many very good reviews of card and some mentioned good output as well. And static build up when I installed it ? - coulactually I'm asking because although seller is giving me another one I don't know if this could easily happen again - and then isn't sellers fault (negotiating terms for return)
<holstein> eric_: no doubt, its a "good" card
<eric_> i meant 'actually I'm asking..'
<holstein> eric_: its just not appropriate for audio production
<holstein> eric_: its a fine card. for skype.. etc.. normal desktop audio. and playing files
<holstein> eric_: if you want to do audio production, its no better than an internal audio device
<eric_> did buy it for synth
<holstein> sure.. so, get something more appropriate for "synth
<holstein> it doesnt faciliate low latency, so, you cant use software synths with it
<holstein> it doesnt have any "better" quality outputs, so, its not more appropriate for using those software synths in a studio environment
<holstein> it doesnt have any "better" inputs.. doesnt faciliate a higher resolution, not that you need that
<eric_> no low latency really, not sure what you mean by 'software synth' you mean software like musescore?
<holstein> the USB device i keep referencing will serve you well
<holstein> eric_: i mean, just that
<holstein> eric_: you press your keyboard, and a software instrument is triggered.. a "synth" application
<holstein> eric_: the SB live doesnt provide low enough latency to do "synth" work
<holstein> the sb live is not the righht tool for you
<eric_> I'd earlier bought a midi-usb cable which didn't work , but then maybe the cable was faulty- my internal sound controller (16-18/20 bit) maybe better with musescore/lmms synth?
<eric_> I mean with a replaced usb-midi cable?
<eric_> I thought I had to buy sound card to get synth midi to work with computer, but I don't know
<holstein> eric_: you dont
<holstein> eric_: but, you can, and should buy something more appropriate for audio production
<holstein> the soundblaster is *not* that
<holstein> its just a better version of your internal audio device
<holstein> eric_: but, i keep repeating myself
<holstein> eric_: you can check #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> you wont find anyone, including creative that created the soundblaster, that states that device is for audio production
<holstein> there are many cheap-ish, good valuel usb device that i mention you should explore
<holstein> i understand, and agree, the soundblaster should work, and i have encountered about 10 of them in the past, and they "just work" with linux
<holstein> out of the box
<holstein> so, when you say, you just got that random card, and i konw its old, and was shipped recently.. i say, sounds like its broken
<holstein> if you dont think so, keep testing.. ideally, with windows, which creative promised support for
<eric_> so external sound device with usb input with mic pre-amp- ok I'll look into that, thanks for help, but got to go now,
<holstein> if you try the device on the operating system that the creator promised support for, and with the driver they create, and it is till not working, then, you *know* its bad
<holstein> i am just trying to take a few steps back from that, since, the soundblaster doent faciliate the job you are tyring to do
<maxtix> c
#ubuntustudio 2015-01-07
<colaborativa> kkllmkljnhjulnjhkijkljk,lkl,knnmk,, jlkjl~,lkjkjl,lçkjkklmvgyob j
<colaborativa> jniityohjiluhu6
<colaborativa> uugbujujjnhuhkhj.
<colaborativa> ,mnkmjknb
<colaborativa> mmmmm ,m.k
<colaborativa> icvgyhbgch8hgg
<colaborativa> n                                                                                                                                                            m  b  b      uhjgftghcfthvtbghbnc  gjbyg jbghvgvtbhgytgbtyh7gvjngvyjhbtghkybhbvbhbghkfbujv jih jh
<colaborativa>  gvijm c nfvzghr f gh5ceygtfgu4xerbvhhb cv
<colaborativa> nmoi, mkl
<colaborativa>              
<colaborativa> -p[
<colaborativa> ]/?]/}
<proc3sarte> Hi
<proc3sarte> ¿Alguien por ahi?
<holstein> proc3sarte: yes
<holstein> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<studio-user345> hi
<holstein> o/
<studio-user345> welcome to the future
<studio-user345>  Is there any user of Ardour here?
<MaynardWaters> I have used it, but I doubt I'll be very helpful
<holstein> studio-user345: i use ardour
<studio-user345> I am just asking because I've never used it really
<holstein> studio-user345: its easy and free to try..
<studio-user345> What is your opinion about the plugins?
<studio-user345> What is your opinion on the plugins it has?
<holstein> studio-user345: let me put it this way
<holstein> studio-user345: i invested a *lot* of time migrating from windowsxp/cubase to linux/ardour
<holstein> studio-user345: i feel like someone bought me a new studio, and all i changed was the software
<holstein> studio-user345: the plugins are as advertised
<holstein> they either meet your needs or not
<holstein> *all* commercial plugs and software *can* be written for ubuntu/linux.. its all open
<holstein> if the tools you need/want are not here, they are not here..
<holstein> its completely free and easy for you to freely and easily use and audition *all* the tools.. with *no* limiations
<holstein> there is no "ubuntustudio" or "ardour" companies making sure all your hardware works well together, and all the plugins are supported, etc
<holstein> you cannot compare the tools on that level..
<studio-user345> Thanks, I have completed the installation so I have to reboot. Then I connect again
<user345> hi again holstein. Are you still there?
<holstein> user345: yes..
<user345> Vst plugins can be installed in ardor?
<holstein> user345: nothing is preventing *anything* from being installed anywhere
<holstein> but, there are some issues with what you are asking
<holstein> one.. ardour is the DAW.. so, you dont "install" plugins into it
<holstein> if you are taking vst's made for another operating system, and expecting them to work in linux, they may not
<holstein> i suggest, just start similarly as you did in windows
<holstein> imagine the first day you used windwos
<user345> ok
<holstein> you didnt load up a large daw, and add plugins intended for a completely different OS
<holstein> try using the default, simple, included tools
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<user345> thanks again, I have to setup first a firewire hardware so I have a work to do
<holstein> user345: as a firewire user, i suggst *not* using it at first
<holstein> i say, unplug it.. and just use the internal audio
<holstein> get used to using jack, and the tools.. dont do so much at once
<holstein> again, remember, you didnt install windows, and the first day, runa DAW and an audio subsystem, and learn the os, and install a firewire device, etc
<user345> It's good advice, whatever you do just do one thing at a time
<holstein> user345: i actually just installed linux on a laptop, and used it for like a year.. before doing the audio migration
<holstein> user345: also, try #opensourcemusicians
#ubuntustudio 2015-01-08
<exxxit> hello everyone! I'm getting an gpg error the following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY on my ubuntustudio when i a apt-get update any help on how to fix this? thanks
<zequence> exxxit: Seems like you added one or more repositories but not adding the keys for them
<zequence> either in /etc/apt/sources.list or a file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<exxxit> any hints on how to fix this?
<zequence> exxxit: Either you add the key to the repository you added in the locations I suggested, or you remove the repository
<zequence> The error message should give you a hint on what repository
<zequence> the key is not added in the files though
<zequence> for ppa:s, there's a script for adding both repo and keys
<zequence> for other repos, you may need to add the keys manually, and usually there is a walk through for how to do that
<exxxit> W: GPG error: http://repository.spotify.com stable InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 082CCEDF94558F59
<exxxit> this is one of the errors
<zequence> ok, so you added spotify
<exxxit> theres one for extras.ubuntu.com
<exxxit> dl.google
<exxxit> archive.ubuntu
<zequence> seems like all of them, then
<exxxit> apt.mopidy
<zequence> well, that is not normal of course
<exxxit> linux.dropbox
<zequence> (if you get errors for all of them, that is)
<exxxit> ppa.launchpad.net
<exxxit> kxstudio.sourceforge.net
<zequence> you don't need to list all your repos
<cfhowlett> exxxit, stop.  please
<zequence> are you getting errors for all of them?
<exxxit> ok sorry
<exxxit> yes I get a gpg error with all of the listed
<cfhowlett> exxxit, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit       is much cleaner for IRC
<exxxit> sorry bout that
<zequence> http://askubuntu.com/questions/127326/how-to-fix-missing-gpg-keys
<zequence> I'm more inclined to the solution where you use two commands
<zequence> First command: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<zequence> second command: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<cfhowlett> this ^^^^
<exxxit> ok zequence I should try those two commands then?
<zequence> exxxit: Yes
<zequence> I have to go. Hope that solved it.
<exxxit> still doing the update && upgrade
<exxxit> but thanks anyway zequence :)
<exxxit> still getting the same errors
#ubuntustudio 2015-01-10
<delt> Hello
<delt> quick question, is there a way to mark a package so that it doesn't get updated? ie. if i'm working on a project, and i don't want apt-get to overwrite my local version of that project....?
<holstein> delt: package pinning
<holstein> delt: you can do that from the GUI easily in synaptic
<holstein> delt: it can be problematic
<jarnos_> htop shows 150% CPU usage for X when I use Google Maps by Firefox on Ubuntu Studio 14.04 64bit.
<holstein> jarnos_: is that flash?
<holstein> jarnos_: if so, try the pepperflash in chrome..
<holstein> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<jarnos_> holstein, I think it is not flash.
<holstein> jarnos_: cool.. just confirm that it is or not, and  go from there
<holstein> jarnos_: you can always easily install chromium-browser or something like midori and test.. isolate firefox from the euqation easily
<jarnos_> holstein, there is an issue with chromium-browser in my system: mouse cursor stops moving, if I e.g. watch youtube video, and I have to reboot.
<holstein> jarnos_: sure, friend.. again, thats flash related
<holstein> jarnos_: you can see at http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ where, flash is *not* provided for linux desktop anymore
<holstein> jarnos_: you can visit http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ and see that your flash version is older, and consider using the pepperflash i reference, that, as uyou can read at http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ is the latest version
<jarnos_> holstein, no, it also happens, if I have not installed that pepperflash thing.
<holstein> jarnos_: how about this, *try* using the pepperflash, since, you state you have not, and you and i can both read, factually, that adobe doesnt support your situation now
<holstein> i think you'll find that, your issue with youtue in chromium is directly related to flash, and im assuming that the google chrome issue in firefox is also related
<holstein> if you find that its not.. you can use
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> and the support channels for adobe, and firefox directly to try and work it out.. and also, main #ubuntu ,since ubuntustudio is just pulling in firefox and other parts of this, and not doing anything to prevent them from working
<holstein> jarnos_: to prevent from having to "reboot" while testing, use TTY
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> you can either reboot there without forcing anything, or kill processes
<_DB> sup
<_DB> I'm a game developer just bought a new laptop but it came with windows 8
<jarnos_> holstein, the problem is with chromium with and without pepperflash.
<_DB> was wondering does ubuntu studio come with any 3 modelling programs / photoshop like programs / and music producing programs
<jarnos_> holstein, problem might be a bug in graphics driver.
<jarnos_> holstein, do you think I could make cursor move again without rebooting?
<jarnos_> holstein, I could test google maps in chromium without flash and hardware acceleration disabled (in advanced settings) and it is still faster than in Firefox.
<OvenWerks> _DB: Blender comes top mind
<OvenWerks> Blender was used to create Sintel, Big Buck Bunny and others.
<rwb> Blender (3D modeling/animation), Gimp (Photoshop) Ardour (DAW)...  I would separate Ardour on its own machine though if you are serious about an audio workstation.
#ubuntustudio 2015-01-11
<holstein> _DB: ubuntustudio comes with mostly what you would need for audio production out of the box
<holstein> _DB: its all in the main repo, though.. all the software
<holstein> _DB: i suggest, just installing what you need into the flavor you use
<acerimmer> _DB, for example, ubuntustudio-audio       is the meta-pack of the default audio apps and can be added to any *buntu
<_DB> well tbh Im looking for something that handles audio , sketching / texture (gimp is pretty bad) and screen recording
<_DB> I like the filters photoshop has I havent seen to many programs that have filters quite as good as it
<_DB> as for 3d modelling wings 3d runs on linux so i could get that on there
<holstein> _DB: sure, but *all* distros "handle" audio
<_DB> ahh cool cool
<holstein> _DB: ubuntustuduio has JACK at the core of all the applications.. mostly *any* linux audio distro will but, its mostly overkill for most purposes
<_DB> wasnt aware I used ubuntu 3 years ago werent many programs for it
<holstein> _DB: if you dont need jack, then, in my opnion, you dont need ubuntustuduio or an audio specific distro
<holstein> _DB: the repos are *filled* with programs
<_DB> a friend recommended lmms lets make music
<holstein> _DB: always have been.. now, there may be applications you want/need, that are not made for ubuntu, but, ubuntu is not preventing that from happening
<holstein> _DB: lmms is great at what it does
<_DB> yeah I saw some videos on it , its what im looking for
<holstein> its in the repos..
<holstein> and you dont need jack to use it
<_DB> ahh cool! perfect
<holstein> but, i still say, if all you want is lmms and gimp and some other video application, you dont need ubuntustudio
<_DB> no doubt
<holstein> i say that, because, its a small niche community
<_DB> i hear ya
<holstein> if you use, for example, main ubuntu, you have a *lot* community members for support
<holstein> lots of them programming, etc..
<holstein> here, its just a few of us using jack and ardour.. and its likely you dont even need a large DAW like ardour
<holstein> and theres nothing wrong with that :)
<holstein> _DB: are you currently using main ubuntu?
<_DB> no I use windows right now, I bought this pc on christmas day
<_DB> but its windows 8 which sucks
<holstein> i would see if you can return it, and get a machine from someone like system76
<holstein> someone that provides official support for the operating system you are tryihng to use
<_DB> but I need something that can run unity & unreal as well as photoshop
<_DB> ive heard I could do that which virtual machine but its a bit to much of a hassle
<holstein> nothing about ubuntu is preventing any of that.. nothing about ubuntu or linux
<_DB> yeah I hear that
<holstein> im a big advocate of speaking honestly about linux.. lots of folks seem to try and sell it like its magic
<holstein> linux works great.. as advertised.. but, so does windows, really.. i mean, win8 works as adveristed, and if you need it, you need it
<holstein> i dont, so i dont use it
<holstein> but, a team of experts were hired to make sure that your hardware there would run windows 8 well
<holstein> you have a much different arrangement with ubuntu
<holstein> where, you hare promised windows support, and may not be able to, or encouraged to put any other OS's on the hardware
<_DB> well my pc is nothing special really 500 gb HD , dual core processor and 4 gb ram
<holstein> that can make supporting ubuntu challenging
<_DB> but I see what youre getting at installing ubuntu may not work out as planned
<holstein> if i needed photoshop, i would want to run it natively, on a windows partition, and i would be planning to move to native linux alternatives
<holstein> _DB: well, there is not even a plan ;) you see?
<_DB> true
<holstein> ubuntu is *great*, and works well.. but, there is litle it can do to force your hardware to support it, if it doesnt
<holstein> and it may, right out of the box..
<holstein> but, if you are used to using windows, and didnt install *any* os on the hardware, you have a much differnt experience you are about to take on
<holstein> you literally took the machine out of the box and pushed the button and win8 was running.. *now*, you must install ubuntu, and set it up and provide driver support if needed
<holstein> not a big deal in most cases.. and you can usually find out all you need from running a live iso
<_DB> yeah ive installed ubuntu before and it worked right out of the box
<_DB> but this time is different since unity only runs on windows
<_DB> and I heard it runs extremely slow via virtual machine or wine
<holstein> _DB: unity is the desktop for ubuntu
<holstein> _DB: you dont need windows to run unity
<_DB> what?
<_DB> Unity the game development engine?
<holstein> _DB: unity is also the main de for ubuntu
<holstein> _DB: i dont know antyhing about the game IDE
<holstein> _DB: again, nothing about ubuntu prevents unity from running on it
<rene__> hoe werkt dit
<it_> .
<ole_> minecraft
<ole_> /www.mincraft.com
<ole_> http://ubuntuforums.org
<cfhowlett> ole_, those belong in your BROWSER not irc
<dany> hi
<antoine__> CICERO87
<futurus> Hi
#ubuntustudio 2016-01-11
<georgeowell> Just installing 15.10 on my laptop
<georgeowell> Want to dual boot with the Windows malware
<georgeowell> So tense...
<georgeowell> hehe worked like a charm
<georgeowell> Will the GNOME3 desktop work on top of all the ubuntu studio stuff
<OvenWerks> georgeowell: no reason that I know for it not to so long as you are using ubuntu packages. Can't say as I have been there myself though.
<georgeowell> Maybe I'll leave that experiment for another time.
<georgeowell> Somethings happened with my Jack setup already
<georgeowell> I'm getting D-BUS: Jack Server could not be started
<OvenWerks> I think we need a better jack tool... I would like a better jack package as well. having both jackd and jackdbus on the same system does have some uses, but seems to cause more trouble than it is worth.
<georgeowell> is there a way of returning to the default config?
<OvenWerks> how do you start jack? qjackctl?
<georgeowell> yep
<georgeowell> The only parameter I changed was Frames/Period
<OvenWerks> in a terminal try killall -9 jackd jackdbus.
<OvenWerks> default is 1024/2
<OvenWerks> then restart jackdbus using qjackctl
<georgeowell> OvenWerks, I got "no process found"
<OvenWerks>  sometimes if jack is not running a jack application will start jackd which blocks jackdbus from starting
<OvenWerks> that is ok I think.
<OvenWerks> what happens if you try jack_control start?
<leo_> hey sorry just jumped into IRC on Ubuntu Studio box
<OvenWerks> hello
<leo_> OvenWerks, I'm getting:
<leo_> DBus exception: org.jackaudio.Error.Generic: Failed to open server
<leo_> I rebooted as well
<OvenWerks> Does this mean you are the same person as georgeowell ?
<leo_> yep
<OvenWerks> ah.
<leo_> sorry, asif I needed the make the situation any more complicated :)
<OvenWerks> But it was working before?
<OvenWerks> leo_: try this in a terminal:
<OvenWerks> cd /tmp && wget http://jackaudio.org/downloads/adevices.sh && bash ./adevices.sh
<leo_> yep perfectly
<OvenWerks> paste the output to pastebin.com or similar
<leo_> Would it help if I showed you the errors direct from qjackctl messages?
<OvenWerks> The above command will tell more I think.
<leo_> there's the qjackctl stuff
<leo_> http://pastebin.com/Xj7nPhQE
<leo_> and the result of the jackaudio script
<leo_> http://pastebin.com/Dzm2JFsT
<OvenWerks> leo_: That just says something else is using it.
<leo_> So something is starting jack automatically?
<OvenWerks> leo_: or that you have specified a device that does not exist.
<leo_> OvenWerks, thanks so much for this btw. I only just installed so this is super frustrating.
<OvenWerks> The second one shows nothing is using a device
<OvenWerks> which device are you trying to connect to?
<leo_> ok wtf, it just started working again. Sorry 2 secs, let me just test.
<OvenWerks> The second paste should have had a lot more info.
 * OvenWerks has not run that with no jackdbus running though
<OvenWerks> leo_: I think hw:MID is the device you want to use.
<leo_> Yep, that's the right device.
<leo_> I just don't understand why it got all messed up
<leo_> I thought it was working for a second but now I'm in the same situation as when I began
<OvenWerks> ok lets try jack_control exit
<leo_> tried that already
<OvenWerks> jack_control ds alsa dps capture none dps playback none
<leo_> This is what I get on jack_control start: DBus exception: org.jackaudio.Error.Generic: Failed to open server
<OvenWerks> jack_control jack_control dps device hw:MID dps rate 48000 dps period 1024 dps nperiods 2 start
<OvenWerks> ok killall -9 jackdbus jackd
<leo_> same error
<OvenWerks> then three commands above in the same order.
<leo_> ok, it appears to be working
<leo_> shall I try qjackctl
<leo_> ?
<OvenWerks> qjackctl should show jack as already running
<OvenWerks> (go ahead)
<leo_> hehe
<leo_> its working
<leo_> thanks so much!! :)
 * leo_ hugs OvenWerks in glee
<OvenWerks> leo_: ok, that tells me that you probably have an odd setup in qjackctl.
<leo_> ok
<leo_> it's something to do with "frames/period"
<leo_> it is now 4096
<OvenWerks> leo_: did you change name from (default)?
<leo_> nope
<OvenWerks> 4096 may be to high for your card
<OvenWerks> it is too high for my multi track card.
<leo_> I changed it from 4096 and then the problem started
<OvenWerks> try 1024 (which is what we used from command line)
<leo_> It works on 4096
<leo_> is that the buffer size?
<OvenWerks> It work on 1024, because that is how we started it from the command line
<leo_> ok
<leo_> I'll change it in qjack and see what happens
<OvenWerks> it is part of the buffer size.
<OvenWerks> buffer size is frames times periods
<OvenWerks> 1024/2 is normally the highest anyone goes
<leo_> yep
<leo_> It's working
<OvenWerks> there will be a noticable delay between audio going in to audio coming out
<leo_> yep
<OvenWerks>  (43 ms)
<leo_> Is it possible to go lower with intel audio without xruns?
<OvenWerks> 64/2 is very good, but I find internal audio can normally not get below 128/2
<leo_> I still need to get a linux compatible interface
<OvenWerks> no xruns depends on a lot of things :)
<leo_> i'll try 256
<leo_> hehe my bastion of fire into the linux audio world!!
<OvenWerks> On my lap top I found I had to unload the wifi driver.
<leo_> ah yes, even disabling the wifi on my mac helps latency
<leo_> 256 is fine for me right now
<OvenWerks> 256/2 is not too bad, 512 sounds echoy if you are monitoring from the soundcard. Recording with 1024/2 with external monitoring is fine though.
<leo_> I'm going to get one of those focusrite scarlett interfaces
<leo_> then see how far I can push it
<OvenWerks> with USB try each USB plug on the computer. Some of them with share interupts with other things.
<OvenWerks> you want a clean interupt for lowest latency
<leo_> I'm not actually using this linux setup for recording yet, just for playing around with all the cool free software stuff
<leo_> I'm on a thinkpad so there's many to try
<leo_> What audio interface are you using?
<OvenWerks> I am using an old Maudio delta66 PCI card.
<OvenWerks> I can get .7ms latency with it. (16/2)
<OvenWerks> (plus 1ms each way for the ADC/DAC)
<leo_> that's pretty amazing
<leo_> on my macbook pro, I probably get 11ms.
<OvenWerks> nobody makes PCI stuff anymore
<OvenWerks> PCIe stuff is $1k for just about anything worth whle.
<leo_> From research, some of the Focusrite USB interfaces are working well with Linux
<OvenWerks> yes or the 1818vsl (i think)
<OvenWerks> https://www.presonus.com/products/AudioBox-1818VSL or it's siblings
<OvenWerks> (theres a 22 and a 44 as well)
<OvenWerks> I would stay away from the USB mic. You want your interface to have both the inputs and outputs you use for recording if possible.
<OvenWerks> otherwise you have to use sample rate conversion to sync them.
<leo_> thanks for the advice
<leo_> I was looking at this: http://us.focusrite.com/usb-audio-interfaces/scarlett-6i6
<leo_> I've used them before
<leo_> and can test with Linux before I buy
<OvenWerks> looks good but I have never used one before. I normally take my laptop to the music store and try what I want in the store.
<OvenWerks> be aware that it may not be possible to control everything in the box, so if any effects come with it you may not be able to control them.
<leo_> Yeh, a good music shop will be cool with that.
<leo_> Yeh, only need the raw ins and outs
<leo_> not bothered about their fancy routing software
<OvenWerks> heres the user guide: http://d3se566zfvnmhf.cloudfront.net/sites/default/files/focusrite/downloads/9439/scarlett6i6-user-guideen.pdf
<leo_> Thanks
<leo_> You've been so helpful. What a credit to this community.
<OvenWerks>  not sure if MixControl would be useful from wine or not... or if you want wine on the system
<leo_> I'll send you over some of the music I make using free software :)
<leo_> I just got back from Berlin, so it's all Techno I'm afraid.
<leo_> Well anyway all credit to the Ubuntu Studio project
<leo_> didn't think I'd be having this much fun with music on Linux
<OvenWerks> Almost all manufactures have the manuals on line.
<OvenWerks> It seems that 6i6 stuff in Linux is quite new 15.04 and newer
<leo_> ah maybe I might need to go for a more basic model
<leo_> that has more stable support
<leo_> I wonder who is working on that specifically
<leo_> I'll love to donate a bit of cash to them
<OvenWerks> I think it will be similar for any of them.
<OvenWerks> The alsa project is doing that.
<leo_> It's great work
<leo_> Ardour is looking super nice these days as well
<OvenWerks> anyway, I should go eat.
<leo_> Thanks so much for your help!
<leo_> I copied all the commands so I should be able to fix it myself next time
<leo_> here's a sample of what I'm working on
<leo_> http://46.101.47.165/owncloud/index.php/s/cQ2Wxr6seapw4vH
<leo_> for anyone who's interested :)
#ubuntustudio 2016-01-12
<Guest87964> hello, I had an energy shutdown and ubuntustudio isnt booting anymore. Splash screen appears and now then a blinking message: fsck from util-linux 2.26.2 /dev/sda2: clean, 578336/9281536 files, 21158212/37111296 blocks.
<Guest87964> how can I fix it?
<cfhowlett> Guest87964, ask this in #ubuntu
<cfhowlett> more eyes
<Guest87964> thanks, will ask there
#ubuntustudio 2016-01-13
<fungen> hi, are there any other programs apart from swami, and polyphone that can be used to convert wav samples to sf2?
<craigbass76> Any musescore users in here?  I'm trying to arrange something for a big band and having triplet trouble.
<craigbass76> Is there a way to shut off whatever automatically fills up the measure and just make sure it's right manually?
<craigbass76> And drag notes horizontally?
<gatete> Hi
<zzking> hi folks
<zzking> i'm complete new to ubuntustudio and i need some help configuring my laptop and boss  gt-100 guitar fx processor. anyone available to help? thanks
<zzking> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<krytarik> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<newuser> hii there!
<newuser> im new in ubuntu studio
#ubuntustudio 2016-01-15
<esben_> anybody know about sound ?
#ubuntustudio 2016-01-16
<danieltoledo> ola
<studio-user923> Good night
<nko> hi
<nko> there is someone could help me to configure ubuntustudio 15.10?
<nko> i'm trying to config Jack
<ProfInc> I have a usb dongle wifiantenna which works great for my Windows10 system, but for some reason, I can't getit to work on my Lunix Ubuntu Studiosystem.  Can someone help me out with this issue?
<ProfInc> is anyone here who can help me?
<ProfInc> Unit193, could you help me set up wifi on my ubuntu studio system?  I have a desktop system that is not wifi compatible, but I have a usb dongle that I use to connect.
<Unit193> That doesn't sound like a problem to me.
<ProfInc> Thanks.  The computer that I have is set up with Windows 10 and also Linux Ubuntu Studio.  Wifi works fine when I am using Windows 10, but doesn't work at all for Linux.
#ubuntustudio 2016-01-17
<user__> hello everybody
<user__> I have a question regarding WiFi network center in UbuntuStudio
<user__> can enybody help me?
<it> it is it it or am I it?
<FXpr0> anyone in here?
<cfhowlett> FXpr0, ask your questions
<FXpr0> its possible to put another distro's stuff on this distro?
<FXpr0> like, kxstudio for example.
<cfhowlett> FXpr0, possible.  inadviseable.
<cfhowlett> ksxstudio has a wiki telling you how to do that
<FXpr0> not a good idea however.
<cfhowlett> nope.
<cfhowlett> problem is mixing repositories usually breaks things in which case ... you must reinstall.
<FXpr0> hmmm.  I want to install this to hd but I already have a security debian distro installed.  how difficult is it to add this one?
<FXpr0> like just partition right?
<cfhowlett> FXpr0, never done it as ubuntustudio has everything I need.   to add to debian, ask #debian
<cfhowlett> you mean as a dual/multi boot
<cfhowlett> ?
<FXpr0> yeah.  debian distro is already installed and so is windows 7 as a just in case.
<cfhowlett> FXpr0, check with #debian about multibooting
<FXpr0> windows 7 on this particular craptop is a clunky laggy slow thing.  I gotta say this distro and the debian distro performs so much better.
<cfhowlett> !debian > FXpr0
<ubottu> FXpr0, please see my private message
<FXpr0> this is a freebie compaq cq57-229wm chinamart laptop that was going to get a hammer taken to it by the original owner.  I loaded 8gb of ram on it and it didnt really help with windows so I added linux and so far it is usable again.
<cfhowlett> good save!
<FXpr0> haha
<FXpr0> what about adding this in overlay or whatever its called onto the debian version already installed to get all the audio and video stuff?
<cfhowlett> http://kxstudio.linuxaudio.org/Documentation:Manual:installing_kxstudio
<cfhowlett> FXpr0, debian is not ubuntu, ubuntu is not debian.  ask #debian
<cfhowlett> as it it not supported here ...
<FXpr0> ok but lets say I want to nuke the debian and put this on instead but I want the security stuff or something similar which is why I put that debian release on tobegin with
<cfhowlett> FXpr0, "this" meaning ...?
<FXpr0> I want the best of both worlds essentially.  security for internet stuff and av production for my own projects.
<FXpr0> use ubuntustudio as the main linux os but add the security features
<FXpr0> OR add a secuirty distro of ubuntu and put the audio stuff on it??
<cfhowlett> FXpr0, what additional security do you think you need?
<FXpr0> I really like this distro though so far.  very nice work
<FXpr0> like a tails anonymous pen testing penetration setup
<FXpr0> but not on a usb on the hard drive
<FXpr0> the debian distro is parrot security os which takes tails a step further with more flexibility
<cfhowlett> FXpr0, since you are already dualbooting, I suggest you continue to do so.  put whatever you want as the primary OS, put your alternate either in a virtualbox or a different partition.
<FXpr0> where as tails is strictly forced through tor parrot os gives the option to or not to.
<FXpr0> is a 1ghz dual amd c50 virtualboxable?
<FXpr0> probably will work but not very well
<cfhowlett> should be
<FXpr0> I really would like  parrot os as the base or this distro because it is ubuntu ready and add what I need basically fuse the 2 together so you have both feature sets
<FXpr0> that way I dont have to hope back and forth from one distro to the other
<cfhowlett> no idea what parrot is, so can't advise.
<FXpr0> its a security penetration distro for forensics, and all that security stuff
<FXpr0> of course you know what tails is.  like that but I think better as far as flexable etc...
<FXpr0> another benefit is performance on both distros, parrot and this studio version of ubuntu is great compared to what the computer had one it which was windows 7 home that I upgraded to a modded version of ultimate.
<FXpr0> I performance tweaked the crap out of 7 and it still lags like a dog.  horrible.  actually an embarrassment for microsoft.
<FXpr0> but of course they like to do that to drive hardware sales.
<FXpr0> unbelievable idea thief gates got away with it but he was there 2nd so, early bird gets the worm.
<FXpr0> and likewise, his crap helped apple sell a ton of product because a lot of people threw in the towel on windows and went with the much more reliable apple products.  rightfully so I think.
<cfhowlett> FXpr0, use #ubuntu-offtopic for chitchat please.
<FXpr0> k.  so back to the main question, what is the best way to combine this studio stuff and the security stuff?
<FXpr0> 2 boot partitions for linux and one for windows seems logical and easy enough
<cfhowlett> FXpr0, your "security stuff" should be in the repositories.  install from the ubuntu software center.  Items not in repositories can be  built from source.
<FXpr0> hmmm, big pain in the behind then so multiple boots is the easyest way to do it then.
<FXpr0> you know how it goes with distros.  one is tweaked for this, the other is tweaked for that etc
<FXpr0> the av distros are useful for anything though and streamlined for performance which is the only way this computer is productive.
<FXpr0> this one is dfce?  which I have not used until now.  very nice performance wise.
<FXpr0> or xfce??  whatever its called.
<FXpr0> mint was buggy as hell and not so good on performance because its an eye candy distro.
<cfhowlett> xfce4 is the default desktop environment in Ubuntustudio
<FXpr0> seems excellent so far.
<FXpr0> ok NOW!.... some reviews I was looking at about this studio version said this is just ubuntu with some packages added.  true?  of is it tweaked like kxstudio and avlinux is for media production?
<cfhowlett> FXpr0, has a low-latency kernel for audio/video production where that matters
<FXpr0> exactly the big turn on here with these av distros.
<FXpr0> I want the music production stuff because well, I was a music major in college hehe
<FXpr0> nothing serious though as far as commercial production, just for fun projects and that
<FXpr0> if doing serious work in production, I would dedicate computers for just that of course
<cfhowlett> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/Artwork/UserShowcase#Ubuntustudio_16.04_Wallpaper_Contest
<FXpr0> hmmm very kewl!  I already have an idea for a wallpaper!
<FXpr0> it involves the use of, well nevermind exactly, its a surprise!
<FXpr0> ;p
<FXpr0> it would be original at the very least.
<FXpr0> isnt that off topic cfhowlett??
<FXpr0> ;p
<FXpr0> joking of course.
<FXpr0> ok so best idea is talk to the security distro people and find out their idea or if its a good idea to put this as an overlay onto it.
<FXpr0> or, a debian version like kxstudio
<FXpr0> wait, so even though ubuntu is a fork or based on debian, it wont work on debian
<FXpr0> hmmm, there seems to be a loooooooot of forking around in linuxville
<FXpr0> hehe
<FXpr0> it seems the main thing is easy of package installation as a major benefit to ubuntu via the virtual web store model which apple and microsoft are using.
<FXpr0> and actually performance on this studio distro seems slightly better than the debian distro I already installed.  that I would assume is due to the media production bias along with xfce
<FXpr0> oh!  why xchat over hexchat on the irc client?
<cfhowlett> xchat is abandonware.  hexchat is the replacement.
<FXpr0> I had to install hexchat.  xchat is the default in this distro
<FXpr0> I am using it now actually.
<cfhowlett> FXpr0, yes, we inherited that from the xubuntu upstream which still carries it for some reason.
<FXpr0> hmmm
<FXpr0> to me it makes all the sense to combine security, av production, and gaming into one.  they all need performance as a foundation.  maybe the security stuff not as much but the gaming and a/v stuff certainly.
<FXpr0> one thing that annoys me about parrot however is the constant password nag.  to pick your nose or fart you gotta enter a password but that is the nature of security isnt it.  unless the hack attacker has your password they can get past the nag so easy.
<FXpr0> I have nothing to hide or lose really but I am curious about it more than anything.
<FXpr0> well, the original content and ideas I constantly come up with I dont want the spynet to log and steal.
<FXpr0> steamos is another one I gonna try too.
<cfhowlett> virtualbox is your friend ... though steam is resource-humgry
<FXpr0> hey ummm, when installed if I have 8gb of ram a swap file is not needed right?
<cfhowlett> FXpr0, no ram = no suspend functionality
<FXpr0> because I want to do an image file of parrot and install this to see if it works better off the hd which it should.
<FXpr0> and is there a yumi like utility so I can split the partition up and just do multiple boots till I figure out which to use as the primary distro
<FXpr0> or how does that work.  I guess I gonna need to do more homework on that.
<cfhowlett> FXpr0, yumi is for usb sticks.  multibooting a HDD is a bit different but doable.
<FXpr0> yeah a yumi like utility for the hd multi boot.  thats a great idea I think if it does not already exist.
<FXpr0> whoever thought of the yumi idea, really slick one I think.
<cfhowlett> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot
<FXpr0> what about quad boot?  hehe
<FXpr0> (joke I know its the same thing)
<cfhowlett> doable.  it's all multibooting
<FXpr0> another very good thing and why ubuntu has taken off is the support behind it.  seems there is a very large community in linuxville supporting it.
<FXpr0> ok so thanks for the help and your time.  I gonna sleep on this and figure it out tomorrow.
<cfhowlett> FXpr0, happy2help!
#ubuntustudio 2017-01-09
<jack> hi guys
<jack> i really need help with routing alsa to jack in UBstudio
<jack> anyone that can help me please
<OvenWerks> jack: Can you give more information on what you are trying to do?
<jack> yes sur
<jack> the system sounds that normally use Alsa stop working because jack is hijacking alsa
<OvenWerks> jack: how are you starting jack?
<jack> i use qjackctl
<OvenWerks> jack do you find a jack sink in sound settings?
<OvenWerks> sound settings from the speaker icon in the top bar
<OvenWerks> look in output devices
<jack> i see built in audio analog stereo, loopback analog stereo
<OvenWerks> you may have to scroll down
<jack> no scrolling available
<jack> i even resized the window to double check
<OvenWerks> ok, try opening a terminal and typing: cd /tmp && wget http://jackaudio.org/downloads/adevices.sh && bash ./adevices.sh
<OvenWerks> that is all one line
<OvenWerks> copy and paste to a paste site and pass us the url
<OvenWerks> pastebin.com or similar
<jack> sure https://justpaste.it/129ao
<OvenWerks> jackd is not running it looks like
<jack> appreciate the help thank you
<jack> not atm
<jack> want me to run and repaste?
<OvenWerks> jackdbus does not seem to be responding to things well either. you may have to kill -9 jackdbus first
<jack> i just installed ubuntu studio today
<OvenWerks> I understand, jack_control status should not return an error, that means jackdbus needs to be restarted.
<jack> i have no idea how to kill -9 jackbus or what it means
<OvenWerks> how do you have qjackctl set up?
<OvenWerks> just type kill -9 jackdbus in a terminal
<OvenWerks> then do jack_control status and it should say stopped.
<jack> it says bash: kill: jackdbus: arguments must be process or job IDs
<OvenWerks> sorry, I should have said killall -9 jackdbus.
<jack> no process found it says
<jack> no worries just happy i can get help with this and thanks for taking the time
<OvenWerks> so does jack_control status work for you then?
<jack> let me put it this way: bitwig works with jack atm but all other sounds like vlc and browser stop working
<OvenWerks> Which is correct operation actually.
<jack> true
<OvenWerks> but there should be a PA-jack bridge running to allow jack to pass through desktop sound
<OvenWerks> The paste you sent seems to indicate jackdbus di not stop correctly for some reason so I was making sure that was fixed
<jack> that is exactly my aim to pass through desktop sound
<OvenWerks> so maybe use qjackctl to start jack again. and look in the connections window of qjackctl.
<jack> i believe i installed a pa jack bridge but not sure
<OvenWerks> ubuntustudio comes with it by default
<jack> ok
<jack> in connections i see bitwig on top and system below it both stereo
<OvenWerks> Did you start bitwig first or qjackctl?
<jack> jack first
<jack> then bitwig
<OvenWerks> connections does not show anything that says pulse or something like that?
<jack> is it true that ubstudio should pass through desktop sound out of the box?
<jack> no strangely
<OvenWerks> jack only with manual connection at this time.
<OvenWerks> but the bridge should start up ok.
<OvenWerks> in a terminal type pulseaudio -k
<OvenWerks> does the bridge apear in connections after that?
<jack> no it does not appear. I did notice that the pulse audio volume control had some changes. Output devices is reduced to 1 only:loopback analog stereo
<jack> restarting jack solved that though
<OvenWerks> yes because pulse does not see your sound device as available.
<jack> so i assume that the pulse audio is supposed to appear in the connections of jack control?
<OvenWerks> in qjackctl setup -> Misc do you have enable d-bus interface on?
<jack> that is the aim i mean?
<OvenWerks> yes it should
<jack> is enabled yes
<jack> patchbay an option?
<OvenWerks> ok, try running the command above and pasting again.
<OvenWerks> patch bay is not the right window.
<jack> no i was just thinking out loud on the patchbay
<OvenWerks> cd /tmp && wget http://jackaudio.org/downloads/adevices.sh && bash ./adevices.sh
<OvenWerks> with jack running
<OvenWerks> and paste
<jack> so cd /tmp && wget http://jackaudio.org/downloads/adevices.sh && bash ./adevices.sh while jack is runnung?
<OvenWerks> yes
<jack> paste and send url again?
<OvenWerks> yes
<jack> https://justpaste.it/129br there you go
<jack> so pulse audio is like an alsa loopback device?
<OvenWerks> OK, you are running jackd... probably started by bitwig rather than qjackctl.
<OvenWerks> qjackctl should run jackdbus
<jack> sorry i will retry
<jack> forgot to quit bitwig
<OvenWerks>  the pa-jack bridge depends on the dbus version of jack
<OvenWerks> jack: I am sorry but I have to go pick up my wife. I should be back in 30 to 60 minutes
<jack> https://justpaste.it/129bv
<jack> yes thanks for the help btw
<OvenWerks> it still says that jackd has the device. so from a terminal type killall -9 jackd.
<OvenWerks> bitwig may leave jackd running or something (it shouldn't)
<jack> it worked jack stopped
<jack> restart jack and paste and url again?
<jack> i saw this script pacmd load-module module-jack-source channels=2; pacmd load-module module-jack-sink channels=2;  it is supposed to be put in jack options execute script after startup
<jack> after killall i restarted jack and used that command line while jack is running. Here is the link again https://justpaste.it/129c3
<OvenWerks> I'll be back later.. in about 45 to 60 minutes
<jack> yes of course
<jack> take care
<jack> I tried running this script in jack control>setup>options>execute script at startup: pacmd load-module module-jack-source channels=2; pacmd load-module module-jack-sink channels=2;   now pulse audio is available in connections
<jack> damn that sclyript did the job actual
<jack> damn that script did the job actually
#ubuntustudio 2017-01-10
<VulcanJedi> Can anyone tell me how to listen to an audio input...
<VulcanJedi> i.e. the sound settings panel shows that sound is coming through line in, but i can't hear anything (can hear system sounds though, so sound is working)
<koodi> you can use audacity to record it
<koodi> or listen to it by recording i think
<koodi> you can find a guide by using a search engine
<koodi> it's quite simple
<VulcanJedi> sure, but i need to listen to it live while recording
<VulcanJedi> it's not coming through, i should be able to listen
<koodi> hmm
<VulcanJedi> sound records from the input alright, but i can't hear anything while recording except click track and what's already recorded. i don't see any option to enable to listen to the input in sound settings, and no proprietary driver for sound card in software manager
<VulcanJedi> i'm looking through the mixers packed with studio, but so far nothing can patch the sound from the input through
<VulcanJedi> Sheesh, ok, found Line Playback Switch and Volume in QasHctl
<VulcanJedi> why these options aren't in PulseAudio panel is beyond me...
<koodi> I hope it is working?
<koodi> i'm not that experinced with Studio so..
<VulcanJedi> Yeah, I have sound through inputs now
<maxela> Hi! I have a question, hope someone can give me a hint. I have an unmodified installation of Ubuntu Studio 16.04. When I start e.g. Ardour it is unable to connect to Jack. I started Jack with QJackCtl. I also stopped pulseaudio before (incl. respawn=no). But still all I ever see in the connections panel are the ins and outs of my soundcard.
<trebmuh> maxela, might your Ardour started with the "alsa" driver and not the "jack" one ?
<maxela> When I start Ardour it leads me through some config dialogues. There I choose Jack and I get an error message sth like "unable to connect to jack". Similar behavior in other applications.
<maxela> Maybe I should uninstall pulseaudio entirely? I will not use it anyway and it seems to be an issue. But I think it's not the solution for my problem with jack.
<maxela> I realised yesterday, that I have jack1 installed. Should I change to jack2?
<VulcanJedi> What desktop environment does UbuntuStudio use?
<studio-user906> Hello, rae you there?
<studio-user906> Hi, I need help
#ubuntustudio 2017-01-11
<studio-user006> nick/ ricky_seven
<studio-user006> nick ricky_seven
<birdiestark> Hello!
<birdiestark> I am very new to Ubuntu. I have some issues.
<birdiestark> I am having issues with the mouse, bluetooth, and video on Firefox.
<x_> I am trying to set up pianobooster with my midi keyboard. Everything works fine except that i am not getting any sound. When i go to Setup-->Midi Setup non of the midi output devices i am able to choose from does change that. Does someone know what i can try?
<x_> also tryed to install fluidsynth and jackd
<OvenWerks> x_ had too much patience I see.
<OvenWerks> (what is a pianobooster anyway)
#ubuntustudio 2017-01-12
<gionogio> Hi! I'm having big problems installing UbuntuStudio on my MSI GP62
<gionogio> could someone help?
<studio-user184> hy
<studio-user184> how put in condivision files throught 2 pc whit ubuntu?
<OvenWerks> ??
#ubuntustudio 2017-01-13
<studio-user547> Hi everyone! My software center opens but does not load images.. What can I do?
<OvenWerks> I do not know how to fix software, I would suggest synaptic (though old and has no images at all) seems to work better.
<OvenWerks> you can get it with sudo apt install synaptic
<OvenWerks> My experience with software is that it is really slow. All images have to be loaded from off site
<studio-user547> thanks!
<studio-user547> I'll try it out
<studio-user547> It was slow at best since updating to 16.04
<OvenWerks> software in 1604 is totally different from USC in prior versions so far as I know
<studio-user547> i just did sudo apt-get install synaptic... runing
<studio-user547> done
<studio-user547> i'll try it out.. thanks
#ubuntustudio 2017-01-14
<studio-user694> Hello anyone there?
<krytarik> studio-user694: Hi.
<studio-user694> Cool last time I tried this I think everyone must have been passed out.
<studio-user694> I was reading somewhere that Ubuntu Studio might get axed is this true?
<krytarik> Axed by whom?  But yeah, low on contributors currently.
<studio-user694> I like this OS and would like to help out with wiki tutorials.
<kerananw> hi everybody, is there a software were I can mix and create 3d sounds based on head positions?
<studio-user694> I don't remember the specifics just that I read that it might get cancelled. I know that one of the things that has driven me nuts has been constant Googling to figure things out and getting outdated and inaccurate results.
<studio-user694> Hello sorry I have no idea.
<OvenWerks> kerananw: non-mixer with the abisonics plugins.
<OvenWerks> Actually I guess anything that can load the abmisonic plugins, but non-mixer has the best display/GUI for it.
<kerananw> ok thanks OvenWerks, i will try this one out.
<studio-user281> back
<studio-user281> Hey krytarik
<krytarik> studio-user281: I suggest #ubuntustudio-devel if you are seriously interested to contribute.
<studio-user848> Hello anyone on?
<Plex_Dave> I have a file server that I also want to use to run a 24 hour stream of music via BUTT.  Is there any reason not to run my samba shares from ubuntu studio?
<studio-user394> hey,  am  trying to install ubuntu studio 16.04 from dvd to an 8gb flash drive  and get message, 8.6gb required
<studio-user394> is there anyway to convert the system on the flash drive to a regular ubuntu system unstead of the ubuntu installer system?
#ubuntustudio 2017-01-15
<studio-user535> I want to install multiple linux distro on a pc
<studio-user535> Would you help me for partitioning?
<studio-user535> helllooooo
<sinewav> Is linux already installed? Is there anything on the drive? how many drives are there?
<studio-user535> no
<studio-user535> i have windows 10 on another disk
<studio-user535> this is a 500 GB free disk
<studio-user535> I want to use it all for linux
<studio-user535> I am using ubuntustudio in TRY mode
<studio-user535> some days ago I tried kali. It has an option for automatic partitioning..
<studio-user535> May installing Kali firs help?
<sinewav> You can, then use a partitioning tool such as gparted or fdisk. I used to have three primary partitions for a triple boot systems and keep all my data on the 4th partition.
<studio-user535> ok
<studio-user535> only 3 distroes can be installed?
<studio-user535> Which one should be first?  Boot?
<studio-user535> then swab>>   Root >>  and finnaly Home right?
<sinewav> How big is the harddrive?
<studio-user535> 500 GB
<sinewav> You should read a tutorial on the MBR (Master Boot Record) and partitioning first. You can only have 4 primary partitions. I don't think it is recommended to put an OS on an extended partition.
<studio-user535> R==Are u there?
<sinewav> I might suggest using virtual machines instead of multi-booting.
<ruin2itive> Does anyone use Line 6 gear with Ubuntu Studio?
<gundha> hello, I'm gundha, I'm nubie in ubuntu, just installed it yesterday.....
<gundha> for the time being I didn't need any help, but if I have trouble, I hope you people can help me for further assistance.... ^_^
<_SleePer_> \nick
#ubuntustudio 2018-01-09
<studio-user646> hi
<studio-user083> Hi Ubuntu land, is anyone out there? I've a question about adb list of attached devices saying unauthorized
<OvenWerks> studio-user083: Can I assume you are trying to talk to an android device?
<OvenWerks> If so, the android device has to give permission for whatever kind of access this requires
<OvenWerks> gone...
#ubuntustudio 2018-01-10
<craigbass76> This is barely related to ubuntu-studio... I'm volunteering and teaching a music class at a local Christian school. I was hoping for a group that were already familiar with their instruments, but got a load of people who know nothing. There's an alto sax. When the piano plays C, he's playing his Eb, right?
<craigbass76> It will be ubuntu studio related when we record something at the end of the year.
<OvenWerks> OK, sounds like fun  ;)
<craigbass76> OvenWerks: yes. Way more fun that I was planning on, but it should prove interesting. There are two ukes and a mandolin too...
<OvenWerks> Uke is the same as a guitar (with capo) and the mandolyn is the same as the violyexcept with frets.... or a guitar upside down...
<craigbass76> On top of all this, my wife and kids got me a a fretless 5-string. I traded my last fretless in for a Pedulla in '97, and got rid of my upright a couple years after that, so I'm relearning how to play bass on top of all this.
<craigbass76> OvenWerks: uke is tuned in fourths?
<craigbass76> I thought it was a single string version of a mandolin, but from Hawaii
<OvenWerks> uke is tuned like the bottom 4 strings of the guitar
<OvenWerks> (5 fretts up)
<craigbass76> A, D, G, B?
<OvenWerks> The top string is an octave up but that doesn't make any difference to chord shape.
<OvenWerks> Now I have to think :)
<craigbass76> Heh.
<craigbass76> 20 people under 13 are depending on you!
<OvenWerks> gCEA
<OvenWerks> (top to bottom
<craigbass76> I've got one kid that doesn't play at all. But this school used to be a church, so I was going to show him how to run sound and call it good. That's technically just like another instrument, as far as having to leanrn the technique. At least as far as I'm concerned.
<craigbass76> Always be nice to your sound guy...
<OvenWerks> Finding a good sound person is really hard.
<craigbass76> I don't know if I'm going to go Ubuntu-Studio or just anything running Ardour, but I'm also in the process of getting my regular studio moved to something other than a Mackie recorder we got in the early 2000's.
<craigbass76> I'm recording a test album here at the house with someone we record on 1/2" reel-to-reel back in the day that never finished.
<craigbass76> I told him I'd totally recut his album (the tape machine is long gone) if he sang a couple songs for me. I'm a bass player. When I sing, either everybody has to be drunk, or they all start running for the hills.
<craigbass76> I wrote a song on my wedding night 13 years ago, and need it recorded.
<craigbass76> Is there a "hey I need a bass track" type of site where folks can trade favors?
<craigbass76> I'm going to need a steel guitar, and haven't gotten any bites yet when I put it to a facebook page a month or so ago.
<OvenWerks> I do some sound, but I want to play... I play an Ibenez SR 5 string fretless
<OvenWerks> When we have another bass player I will play guitar or mandolin
<OvenWerks>  I started on drums, but am way out of practice
<OvenWerks> (it has been a long time since my teens)
<craigbass76> My wife and kids just got me a 5 string fretless kit for Christmas. I got us three kits last year (me and eldest Tele's, the younger a bass -- http://fatherandsonsguitars.com/wp-content/uploads/images/guitar_bass_stable.png ) and they sounded good. For 150 bucks or so, I'm prety impressed with the 5 string kit I got, just need to relearn fretless.
<craigbass76> I played upright a while and learned the Semandl (maybe spelling error there) method, but I traded my last fretless in for the Pedulla in '97 or so.
<craigbass76> byoguitar.com is where I got the kits. I was shocked at the sound, and would not be a bit ashamed to take any of them on the tonight show.
<OvenWerks> I have a beat old squire I played with, I took the frets out and filled them with epoxy. That was what I learned fretless on. I started using it full time because I was carrying things on my sholders at work and the 13 pount rick was too heavy.
<OvenWerks> After a while I decided I wanted a real fretless... it made a big difference.
<craigbass76> I dunno man, Jaco did the epoxy thing... Of course, someone beat him to death, but...
<craigbass76> In high school I played a 73 Precision. After I left, I offered to get it ready every year. Someone stole it at some point...
<craigbass76> From the school.
<OvenWerks> The hardness of the fingerboard makes a huge difference, the squire was soft, it worked, but the ibanez holds notes a lot longer with less finger pressure.
<craigbass76> I picked up an sr 4 string once upon a time, but wasn't impressed. That was years ago though. The hollow body Ibaniez guitar I have now... Kind of like the kits we have -- I'm shocked at the sound.
<craigbass76> Whoah -- it's 12:30. I've got to get up with the kids. Nice talking to you. I'll leave the chat open if anyone else can answer, definitively, my sax question. C on a piano is what on an alto sax?
<OvenWerks> They have the regular line and a workshop line (and some others) I have this one: http://www.ibanez.com/products/u_eb_detail17.php?year=2017&cat_id=2&series_id=51&data_id=100&color=CL01
<OvenWerks> The name seems to change on it every year
<OvenWerks> It was pricey (for me) at around $1k but less that other brands.
<craigbass76> kit was like 150, but my pedulla was around 3500, back in the 90's. They've gone up a bit last time I checked.
<craigbass76> frightening, when you've got a mortgage...
<OvenWerks> That was my outlook as well... I make sure I don't try anythingnthat might be nicer :)
<OvenWerks> This one is so much better than what I had, I can be happy.
<studio-user684> I am just so thrilled to be installing Studio 16! I have been anxiously awaiting it! the "test drive" was sweet!
<sven_> hi there. Can someone help with audacity?
#ubuntustudio 2018-01-11
<studio-user931> join
<studio-user931> hi
<zed1234> since updating the kernel, I can no longer boot. I just get a kernal stack trace. Anyone else have this problem?
<OvenWerks> I am using 16.04 and have not had that problem... maybe I should update and reboot ;)
<zed1234> I am assuming the kernel update is to fix the Meltdown problem. The datestamp on the new kernel is 01/07/2018
<zed1234> supposedly you can append nopti to the kernel options and bypass the KPTI changes, but this has no effect for me
<zed1234> btw, I too am using 16.04
<OvenWerks> I am doing an upgrade now.
<zed1234> i am at work now, the problem is on my home computer, so I can't remember exactly, but the name of the kernel (w/ the problem) ends in -108. The previous (good) kernel ends in -104. Do you know if you are using kernel -108?
<OvenWerks> it says 103
<OvenWerks> 4.4.0-103-lowlatency
<zed1234> after your update see if it says 4.4.0-108-lowlatency
<zed1234> or does it say 4.4.0-103-lowlatency after your update?
<zed1234> be back in about 1 hour
<OvenWerks> update is at 53% download...
<OvenWerks> It says it is downloading 109
<OvenWerks> So maybe boot on the older kernel and reupdate
<OvenWerks> reboot...
<OvenWerks> ~$ uname -a
<OvenWerks> Linux music 4.4.0-109-lowlatency #132-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Tue Jan 9 20:43:47 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<OvenWerks> zed1234: so I can't answer your question about 108 but guessing from how fast 109 has come out, 108 may have had a problem for others too.
<zed1234> OvenWerks thanks
#ubuntustudio 2018-01-12
<zed1234> OvenWerks, u here?
<zed1234> anyway, i rebooted with older kernel (-104) did an update (to -109) and now everything is fine
<OvenWerks> Great!
<lala_> Hello, I am using Ardour but cannot get sound. The Ardour channel said this is an ubuntu issue
#ubuntustudio 2018-01-13
<studio-user596> just installed ubuntu studio 17.10 on 2009 macbook pro.  have a usb audio box and midi controller.  can't get a sound to work in anything yet.  newb.  any tips or useful sites?
<krytarik> It may help if you told us what all you already tried.
<studio-user596> haha.  ardour.
<studio-user596> i had a slightly older version running live from a usb yesterday and it was all fine.
<krytarik> I mean in the way of troubleshooting.
<studio-user596> nothing seems to work with 17.10 so far
<studio-user596> didnt have to do anything special yesterday.  so i guess i was wondering if there are some huge known problems with this release?
<krytarik> No, there isn't.
<Ins0l3nt> is there anything out there that is more beginner than demystifying jack?  the fact that i cant plug in and play right now is fuckin ridiculous.
<OvenWerks> Ins0l3nt: try running: cd /tmp && wget http://jackaudio.org/downloads/adevices.sh && bash ./adevices.sh
<OvenWerks> take the output and paste it to a paste site let us know the url...
<Bear_> Hey guys, I do a bit of youtube training videos, photography, some gaming and php development.  I know there are distro's specifically for each ( desktop, server, studio, game ) but I really don't know which would be best suited.
<Bear_> Is it difficult to install the other "preconfigured" systems that the different variants have?
<Bear_> any feedback?
<krytarik> Bear_: It's quite fuzzy what you describe, but at least it would seem a server install wouldn't be fitting for you.
<Bear_> krytarik: probably because I'm fuzzy lol...  I'm a photographer, youtube tutorial creater, php coder using LAMP so it's kinda confusing which version to start with.. does that make sense?
<Bear_> the thing thats confusing me is I realize the different flavors, like studio vs desktop have the apps/configurations already optimized.. I'm completely unsure how I would apply the studio optimizations if I installed desktop
<Bear_> does that help?
<krytarik> The default Ubuntu Studio install *has* a desktop - does *that* help? :P
<Bear_> heheh yeah, of course it does, last time I touched *nix ubuntu was in version 7
<krytarik> If you are thinking vanilla Ubuntu vs Ubuntu Studio, I'd go for the latter.
<Bear_> @krytarik thats basically what I was wondering...  I've heard to use ubuntu, mint, elementary so I'm pretty confused.
<Ins0l3nt> hey all. had some luck so far getting my guitar into ardour but im having a constant problem stating that my audio backend is stopping
<Ins0l3nt> havent gotten my midi controller to do anything yet either
<Ins0l3nt> tips?
<Ins0l3nt> im added to the audio group, or whatever.  pasuspender just seems to piss qjackctl off.  i just wanna make some noise here.
#ubuntustudio 2018-01-14
<studio-user774> how to fic screen tearing? any help? Ubuntu studio latest version.
<studio-user780> any word on when ubuntu studio 18.0 will be out?
<oerheks> in month 04
<studio-user780> ok thanks lots
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
#ubuntustudio 2019-01-09
<studio-user525> end
<studio-user525> exit
#ubuntustudio 2019-01-10
<studio-user564> Здраствуйте
<studio-user564> как установить вот эту программу cinelerra-7-src.tar.xz
<studio-user564> ???
<studio-user564> yep
<studio-user564> :)
<studio-user564> раширение src.tar.xz
<OvenWerks> ???
<OvenWerks> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<studio-user870> Hello anybody here, I need help customizing language & region Which I cannot find in Ubuntu Studio!
<studio-user870> Hi nopf
<OvenWerks> settings manager ->language support?
<studio-user870> Hi Oven! I am looking either for that the way it is in Ubuntu Desktop , or I am looking for the text entry option
<studio-user870> I am looking for Enabling "Complex Language Input"
<studio-user870> Thanks for the help!
<OvenWerks> To be completely honest, I have no idea what that means
<studio-user870> The text entry option is the way to specify how text is entered as in it related to your keyboard and languages..
<studio-user870> Sorry!
<studio-user870> But, you see I dnt understand why Ubuntu Studio does not include .
<OvenWerks> Studio is based on xfce not gnome3
<studio-user870> I see!
<studio-user870> That should explain it!
<studio-user870> I think i understand
<studio-user870> Thank you for the help!
<OvenWerks> I am still not sure what "Complex Language Input"
<OvenWerks>  means
<OvenWerks> however, you might try asking on #xubuntu
<OvenWerks> There are people there who understand xfce better than I do
<studio-user472> In certain languages input of text is not based on characters alone
<studio-user472> So you need to enable cli
<studio-user472> I am sure
<studio-user472> I like xfce myself
<OvenWerks> I am not good with languages other than english (maybe not that good with that either) so it is hard for me to understand those needs
<OvenWerks> even though my wife is english as a second language
<studio-user472> oh!
<studio-user472> ok
<OvenWerks> Studio chose xfce when gnome2 was no longer supported and both unity and gnome3 were not fully developed
<studio-user472> is it still being devloped
<studio-user472> ?
<OvenWerks> Unity has now vanished, gnome3 is quite mature
<studio-user472> you mean UBuntu Desktop is a better choice?
<OvenWerks>  I personally don't like gnome for audio/video/development work. To me it is too phone like
<studio-user472> Hmm me too :)
<OvenWerks> I don't like ubuntu desktop...
<OvenWerks> I have been quite pleased with KDE
<studio-user472> I don't like ubuntu 😢
<studio-user472> @OKAY
<studio-user472> I have no idea what that is
<OvenWerks> however, in the end that is all preference. It is possible to install Studio over top of any of the ubuntu flavours
<studio-user472> Yes im sure
<studio-user472> OK it was nice chatting with you Oven" I hv 2 go ,
<OvenWerks> bye for now then
<studio-user472> byee byee
<Eickmeyer> Jessedavid4: Welcome. Can you describe the problem again?
<Jessedavid4> Thanks, Erickmeyer , though this may or may not end up pertaining to the development as it is an issue with a driver
<Jessedavid4> I'll give you a short story of what happened.
<Eickmeyer> Jessedavid4: We don't develop anything in Ubuntu Studio aside from Ubuntu Studio specific items, so that's also an inappropriate place for a bug report.
<OvenWerks> driver? in linux?
<Jessedavid4> So I had Nvidia 390.87 driver installed. And it was running great. But as of late, I have a few family members who are interested in trying out Ubuntu Studio. But they use AMD GPUs. So I went ahead and put one of my AMD GPU in my computer and tried to run Ubuntu-Studio with that card.
<Eickmeyer> Ubuntu Studio specific items include theming, back-end performance configuration (swapiness, etc.) and Ubuntu Studio Controls.
<Eickmeyer> I use an AMD GPU, go ahead.
<Jessedavid4> So I did a manual install of the 18.50 drivers, directly downloaded from the AMD site.
<Eickmeyer> I'm assuming you're using 18.04 then because those drivers don't work in 18.10.
<Jessedavid4> Well, heh, It turns out I didn't really think that part through.
<Jessedavid4> Anyways, I downloaded it and realized it was not working.
<Jessedavid4> So I went ahead and removed the files via instruction from AMD, for the first time.
<Jessedavid4> Now it turns out that the files did not completely remove. Because now when I try to use the software updater, I get errors pertaining to amdgpu-dkms after getting a window saying: The package system is Broken
<Jessedavid4> So I went ahead and ran the command: rm  /var/opt/amdgpu-pro-local/./amdgpu-core_18.50-708488_all.deb
<Jessedavid4> And it removed it supposedly.
<Jessedavid4> Now in all this, I did a restart, and then put back in my Nvidia GPU.
<Jessedavid4> So drivers are back to normal, but I still seem to have a package issue.
<Eickmeyer> I've had this happen. You will need to remove every package that was installed by the script manually by typing "sudo apt remove {every package it installed and/or attempted to install". This is tedious and can take a very good chunk of time.
<Jessedavid4> Will this remove most of my packages in general?
<Eickmeyer> No, just the packages that the script installed. It's almost easier to do a reinstall if you don't want to take the time to manually remove each package.
<Eickmeyer> By the way, there is no reason to use the drivers from the AMD site. The Linux kernel includes an official open-source AMD driver.
<Jessedavid4> Oh for sure. I did actually try to run a game: Bastion. See how it would run without installing the amdgpu-pro drivers and seemed to run nicely actually.
<Eickmeyer> So, basically, your solution is to uninstall the amdgpu-pro package one by one, adding to the command line any dependencies that pop-up. It's a tedious process, but it works. If you're not as patient as I am with it, you might consider reinstalling.
<Jessedavid4> Is there a way to figure out each amdgpu-pro package to uninstall?
<Eickmeyer> Type "sudo apt remove amdgpu-pro" (or whichever package failed in the original script), and if it whines about it being a dependency of another package or packages, type the up arrow, and add the other package(s) to the end of the commmand.
<Eickmeyer> It takes quite a while.
<Jessedavid4> Is this including all of the lib files as well?
<Eickmeyer> Yes.
<Jessedavid4> Only problem
<Eickmeyer> It installs some 32-bit packages too, so you might have to remove those with {package name}:i386
<Jessedavid4> It is saying that none of the packages are installed. All the way down the list to the bottom.
<Jessedavid4> This is the last row: E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt --fix-broken install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Eickmeyer> Then type 'sudo apt --fix-broken install' and see what it says.
<Jessedavid4> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend - open (13: Permission denied)
<Jessedavid4> E: Unable to acquire the dpkg frontend lock (/var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend), are you root?
<Eickmeyer> You didn't use sudo.
<Jessedavid4> oh right, sec
<Jessedavid4> sudo apt --fix-broken install
<Jessedavid4> Oh woops
<Eickmeyer> lol
<Jessedavid4> Okay, so about 11 rows
<Eickmeyer> Go to paste.ubuntu.com and paste what it says there, paste the link it gives you here.
<Jessedavid4> It is mostly saying that the amdgpu-pro-local or amdgpu-core 18.50 does not exist
<Jessedavid4> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VG47tk76RT/plain/
<Jessedavid4> It combined a few of the lines
<Eickmeyer> No worries. Type "sudo apt remove amdgpu-pro-local amdgpu-core" and do another paste.ubuntu.com with the output from that.
<Jessedavid4> It just said Unable to locate package amdgpu-pro-local
<Jessedavid4> But now I did core by itself, give me a moment
<Eickmeyer> That's what I was about to suggest.
<Jessedavid4> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/P2htZPJyBF/plain/
<Eickmeyer> Hang on, typing a command line for you.
<Eickmeyer> sudo apt remove amdgpu-core amdgpu-dkms amdgpu-lib glamor-amdgpu gst-omx-amdgpu libdrm-amdgpu-common libdrm2-amdgpu:i386 libdrm2-amdgpu libegl1-amdgpu-mesa:i386 libegl1-amdgpu-mesa libgbm1-amdgpu:i386 libgbm1-amdgpu libgl1-amdgpu-mesa-dri:i386 libgl1-amdgpu-mesa-dri libglapi-amdgpu-mesa:i386 libglapi-amdgpu-mesa libllvm7.0-amdgpu:i386 libllvm7.0-amdgpu libwayland-amdgpu-client0:i386 libwayland-amdgpu-client0 libwayland-amdgpu-egl1:i386
<Eickmeyer> libwayland-amdgpu-egl11 libwayland-amdgpu-server0:i386 libwayland-amdgpu-server0 mesa-amdgpu-va-drivers:i386 mesa-amdgpu-va-drivers mesa-amdgpu-vdpau-drivers:i386 mesa-amdgpu-vdpau-drivers xserver.xorg-amdgpu-video-amdgpu
<Eickmeyer> or https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WYRwJnZcs6/plain/
<Jessedavid4> Oh this is going to be fun
<Jessedavid4> so I am going to try and remove all of them?
<Eickmeyer> Jessedavid4: Yes.
<Eickmeyer> If I made a typo, it'll tell you a certain package isn't installed. Correct my typo and try again.
<Jessedavid4> They all keep running into the same error saying: E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt --fix-broken install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Eickmeyer> Did you copy and paste that entire command line I just pasted?
<Jessedavid4> I tried that but it would not fit, so I went one by one
<Jessedavid4> Okay, now it did
<Jessedavid4> Very odd, the first time it didn't work
<Eickmeyer> It was probably incomplete the first time you tried.
<Jessedavid4> E: Unable to locate package libwayland-amdgpu-egl11
<Jessedavid4> Note, selecting 'xserver-xorg-amdgpu-video-amdgpu' for regex 'xserver.xorg-amdgpu-video-amdgpu'
<Eickmeyer> That's fine, I typo'd the package it couldn't find.
<Eickmeyer> The extra "1" needs to be removed.
<Eickmeyer> Once it's removed from the line, you can try again.
<Jessedavid4> Okay, let me paste.ubuntu and send link
<Jessedavid4> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HCjbksQDXW/plain/
<Jessedavid4> perhaps, install is broken?
<Eickmeyer> No, that was all due to my typo. Try this (with fixed typo): sudo apt remove amdgpu-core amdgpu-dkms amdgpu-lib glamor-amdgpu gst-omx-amdgpu libdrm-amdgpu-common libdrm2-amdgpu:i386 libdrm2-amdgpu libegl1-amdgpu-mesa:i386 libegl1-amdgpu-mesa libgbm1-amdgpu:i386 libgbm1-amdgpu libgl1-amdgpu-mesa-dri:i386 libgl1-amdgpu-mesa-dri libglapi-amdgpu-mesa:i386 libglapi-amdgpu-mesa libllvm7.0-amdgpu:i386 libllvm7.0-amdgpu libwayland-amdgpu-client0
<Eickmeyer> :i386 libwayland-amdgpu-client0 libwayland-amdgpu-egl1:i386 libwayland-amdgpu-egl libwayland-amdgpu-server0:i386 libwayland-amdgpu-server0 mesa-amdgpu-va-drivers:i386 mesa-amdgpu-va-drivers mesa-amdgpu-vdpau-drivers:i386 mesa-amdgpu-vdpau-drivers xserver.xorg-amdgpu-video-amdgpu
<Eickmeyer> Er, ignore that.
<Eickmeyer> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tBT9KnnDJT/plain/
<Eickmeyer> Try that (same as before with fixed typo)
<Jessedavid4> E: Unable to locate package libwayland-amdgpu-egl
<Eickmeyer> I typoed the same package. XD Hang on..
<Eickmeyer> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8YKmwCjCST/plain/
<Jessedavid4> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/R7Dq85MdT4/plain/
<Eickmeyer> Okay, this is going to take a while. Hang on...
<Eickmeyer> Jessedavid4: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tsCZJhXWsG/plain/
<Jessedavid4> If all else fails, I can reinstall the OS. But I've got a really nice running version of it an all. Though I have the original usb with the download.
<Jessedavid4> E: Unable to locate package ligdrm-amdgpu-amdgpu1
<Eickmeyer> That's a typo, hang on.
<Eickmeyer> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XDST6ZnGmF/plain/
<Jessedavid4> Woohoo! Finally
<Eickmeyer> \o/
<Eickmeyer> Told you, time consuming!
<Jessedavid4> I ran update, now let me try the package installer
<Jessedavid4> software updater I should say
<Jessedavid4> And it's good!
<Jessedavid4> Thank you very much!!
<Eickmeyer> You're welcome!
<Jessedavid4> I really wanted to keep all my setting in tact :-)
<Eickmeyer> Imma go nurse my headache now, and expect the dr bill for my carpel tunnel. That was a lot of typing. j/k
<Eickmeyer> I don't blame you one bit.
<Jessedavid4> Haha. Well if it helps, I've been recommending Ubuntu studio to all my friends!!
<Eickmeyer> Awesome. Glad to hear it!
<Eickmeyer> Good stuff coming in 19.04.
<Jessedavid4> I really hope you guys don't become a software package though
<Jessedavid4> Honestly, this has been running way smoother than my Ubuntu Budgie 18.10
<Jessedavid4> Don't think I've ever had an Ubuntu flavor run this well. Or a linux OS in general
<Eickmeyer> Well, Ubuntu Studio started out as an add-on for Ubuntu, believe it or not. The rest of the team and I are working on making it so that Studio's benefits can be installed on any Ubuntu flavor so that people can work in the desktop environment they choose. We're keeping Xfce for our ISO and default, but adding that ability in 19.04.
<Eickmeyer> It's going to be as easy as installing Ubuntu Studio Metapackage Installer (ubuntustudio-installer), running it, and checking which features you want.
<Jessedavid4> As a Linux day to day user. (though I've done some coding in C on here) I gotta say you guys should just keep up with what you have and maybe just add new features and what not.
<Eickmeyer> Well, of course, but Ubuntu Studio isn't tied to a single desktop envrionment, so we're trying to unmarry from that idea.
<Jessedavid4> I do like the idea of what you guys want to do!! And I really do like xfce
<Eickmeyer> We're not going anywhere, and I'm also casting vision for making Ubuntu Studio's default install even more beautiful, which albiet, is subjective.
<Jessedavid4> This is a long shot... but I know you have Jack running on here default. Have you guys ever considered creating or implementing a Bluetooth connectivity only accessible from Ubuntu Studio? Kind of like it's own manager, or something?
<Eickmeyer> Jack is not running by default unless you started it from Ubuntu Studio Controls and never stopped it or unchecked the box (even between reboots).
<Jessedavid4> Ooo, let me rephrase that a little bit.
<Eickmeyer> Again, we don't develop anything outside of the Ubuntu Studio specific packages (ubuntustudio-* in Synaptic or apt).
<OvenWerks> blue tooth audio is (almost by definition) neither real time safe or low latency. It would cripple jack
<OvenWerks> The best way to use BT is through pulse, bridged to jack if needed
<Jessedavid4> Oh, for sure
<Eickmeyer> The major "selling point" for lack of a better term for Ubuntu Studio is Ubuntu Studio Controls' ability to configure Jack to automatically detect and add hotplugged USB audio devices as Jack clients. This has never been done before from a GUI.
<OvenWerks> A BT jack client with src might work ok, but there doesn't seem to be anyone who understands BT and jack well enough with an interest in doing so
<Jessedavid4> Now I have a question regarding that Jack and auto detecting usb/audio jacks
<Jessedavid4> This is probably mostly driver based... But when installing certain soundcards, like for example the Asus Xonar sounds cards, Does jack detect it before or after the driver is installed?
<Jessedavid4> Or is it mainly a USB audio feature?
<Eickmeyer> Jessedavid4: That's a USB audio feature you're talking about. I wouldn't hotplug an internal sound card as it could bork your system if you try.
<Eickmeyer> Alsa (in the kernel) handles all audio devices.
#ubuntustudio 2019-01-11
<OvenWerks> Jessedavid4: if a USB audio device works in a mac with no driver it should also just work in Linux.
<OvenWerks> Jessedavid4: The manual for the xonar under system requirements says: "Microsoft
<OvenWerks> ® Windows
<OvenWerks> ® 10 / 8.1 / 8 / 7 / Vista / XP(32/64bit) / MCE2005"
<OvenWerks> I would guess that is the same as saying it is not USB 1.1 or USB 2.0 standard and does not work with macos or Linux.
<OvenWerks> Jessedavid4: Almost all audio interfaces designed for Audio production (recording, synth, etc) in a profesional or semi-profesional manner, are first designed to work with Mac computers which require them to be USB 2.0 compatable as the Mac does not allow the instalation of drivers.
<OvenWerks> Jessedavid4: in general, windows drivers are added later.
<OvenWerks> Jessedavid4: The ALSA team has done it's work on two kinds of devices in the last while: Intel HDA internal and USB 2.0 compatable devices. They have in the past worked on the PCI and older cards and there are some manufactures (like audioscience) who provide audio drivers or APIs)
<OvenWerks> I would note that most Internal audio has better specs than the xonar (my 199* audiopci at least matches it). However, I guess there are some laptops that would benefit.
<OvenWerks> Anyway, in Linux land, it generally either works or does not. plug it in and do aplay -l or arecord -l if it shows up in the list then it works. otherwise you need to make your own kernel module to use it or bug the manufacture to do so (if they don't do mac... good luck with Linux)
<OvenWerks> Studio was created for the creator rather than the consumer and as such caters to the content developer with the kinds of tools a developer would use. The xonar does not really fill this niche.
<OvenWerks> here is an inexpensive example of the kind of audio interfaces normally used in audio production: https://www.presonus.com/products/AudioBox-VSL-Interfaces
<OvenWerks> A profesional studio would use something that starts somewhat higher. A good mic pre is in the range of $1k with no digital interface just mic in to line level out. Obviously the 1818VSL has inexpensive mic preamps, but they are not too bad from what I hear.
<OvenWerks> Personally, I have an out of date, m-audio delta 66 that I use with a mackie cr1604 (also old). The mackie provides the mic preamps and the delta is line in and out only. I can't afford to upgrade at this time so I made sure the last mother board I bought (i5 based) had some old PCI slots. I would like to get audioscience card but the one card would cost twice what my last computer cost.
<Jessedavid4> Okay so. For me. Clear audio is kind of something I want when I hook up my sound system. I have only been using a 40mm plug in play headset in the mean time. I did a little looking around. And it seems that you can get an Asus Xonar DX to work on linux. And even though the support doesn't say it on the box, it still works and ASLA or the kernel detects that sound card right away.
<OvenWerks> That would be good then.
<Jessedavid4> If you activate ASLA output when hooked up to your Asus Xonar DX, it actually will get the true sound from the sound card. Of course you can do a bit of tweaking. But supposedly the numbers are still a nice boost above most modern motherboards with ALC1150.
<Jessedavid4> Audio recording for me isn't a big thing. But see I play the guitar and mandolin and I want to record some of my folk music (work in progress) and I'd like to edit it on here if I could without buying mac or really even wanting to go thru windows.
<OvenWerks> most MB are 20 bit output not 16... though really 20 or 24 bit audio is much more useful for inputs than outputs
<Jessedavid4> Yeah, most definitely. My friend and I have actually been getting into Beatboxing and looping. (its a long ways from folk, but with world beatbox it's been interesting) anyways with recording regarding loop stations, this is definitely something that I feel would be good to use and try.
<Jessedavid4> Not ideally an asus xonar dc. I'm thinking of buying some expensive equipment regarding doing this. But I suppose i'll do a bit more research on it before I make any decisions.
<Jessedavid4> Asus xonar DX*, sorry.
<Jessedavid4> Not that buying a mac would be too much different in regards to native audio support for literally everything related to audio. But as a linux user, I really want to try and take command of recording via linux.
<OvenWerks> Any audio device that works with  a mac should also just work with Linux
<Jessedavid4> For sure.
<Jessedavid4> Mind if I ask. Planning on adding any more major features to Ubuntu Studio 19.04?
<OvenWerks> I think it is mostly updates. There are just not enough people
<Jessedavid4> Enough people.. regarding what?
<OvenWerks> Studio is run by volunteers there are not really enough to move ahead in bigger leaps.
<Jessedavid4> May I ask. Do you guys have like a. Umm. A sheet of features you'd like to add? Or a list or something?
<OvenWerks> here is some of it... https://ubuntustudio.org/contribute/
<OvenWerks> I thought we had a page of goals too.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: ^^
<OvenWerks> I think Eickmeyer has been working on -Installer which allows installing Studio to an already installed ubuntu flavour.
<Jessedavid4> Yeah, he mentioned that earlier today.
<OvenWerks> I had been working on -controls so that more than one audio device can be used in jack at a time
<OvenWerks> I would like to expand on that. I particular I would like to add drawing tablet setup to it.
<Jessedavid4> A walcom tablet?
<OvenWerks> yes
<Jessedavid4> Yes!!
<Jessedavid4> I was going to ask about the graphic design part of ubuntu studio
<OvenWerks> I don't have one to work with, but my son has a huion (I think that is how it is spelled)
<Jessedavid4> Yeah I know what you're talking about I believe
<OvenWerks> It requires extra kernel modules
<Jessedavid4> May I say something first?
<OvenWerks> yes
<Jessedavid4> I have about 3 friends who use windows currently and do a lot of designs via a walcom tablet of some sort. One reason why I wanted to get into Ubuntu studio, was because I noticed you guys try to expand on literally everything in terms of Media production
<Jessedavid4> So: Audio, Video, Graphics
<Jessedavid4> Anyways, I was actually hoping to give some friends and idea of trying something via linux. But I knew that they used walcom tablets and was curious about the support for it.
<Jessedavid4> I've got quite a few friends who dab in either video, audio or graphics. Actually most of them in graphics design.
<OvenWerks> There is already xsetwatcom in there, but it is commandline
<OvenWerks> I was hoping to expose that in a GUI in -controls
<Jessedavid4> I keep saying walcom
<Jessedavid4> But I actually think its wacom lol
<OvenWerks> your right
<Jessedavid4> One thing
<OvenWerks> don't know where I got the extra t from
<Jessedavid4> One reason why I personally want to use linux for my graphic design/ 3d modeling. Was the fantastic support that the linux kernel has for AMD's Threadrippers and use of many cores and threads.
<OvenWerks> My biggest problem (aside from not having my own tablet to play with) is that I am an audio person rather than a graphics person.
<Jessedavid4> Right. But lets be honest here
<Jessedavid4> When you guys "sell" Ubuntu studio. You sell it for Graphics AND Audio and video production
<Jessedavid4> So when I looked at Ubuntu studio
<Jessedavid4> My first thought was the chance to kind of freely work on everything on one desktop
<Jessedavid4> I mean everything is open source... but you know. Pre installed saves time lol
<OvenWerks> Yes and there have been a lot more people who are graphic artists in the past while... I am the odd one out :)
<Jessedavid4> Mind if I make a suggestion?
<OvenWerks> just go ahead.
<OvenWerks>  you don't need permission
<OvenWerks> In the end, lack of people is the bottle neck
<Jessedavid4> Ubuntu studio is about the all arounder. But specifically the biggest difference between Studio and other Ubuntus or Linux OS, if your Studio controls and Hot plug and play, right?
<OvenWerks> Ya, kxstudio goes part way with cadence
<Jessedavid4> As a suggestion. I really think you guys should make an Ubuntu Studio master Control or something. With a GUI. But something that All-In-One's every part of the media design.
<Jessedavid4> Regarding Video? Well I have no idea. Because I actually have no idea how video production works and it's probably my worst knowledge in the design category in Media.
<OvenWerks> That does auto start (which we do too) but we also allow jack to use USB mics by just pluggin them in
<OvenWerks> The plan is to add complete setup from a production view point
<Jessedavid4> Mind if I say what my big thing is on using a Linux based OS?
<OvenWerks> wacom setup is the next on the list. I am also working on Ardour (monitoring right now, but normally remote control)
<Jessedavid4> Well two things, but one is smaller... The small thing is Customization. The other big thing for me is Accessibility. Being able to access certain low end commands that can be done thru a GUI and doesn't require time to do.
<Jessedavid4> The idea of Ubuntu studio becoming a meta package is actually super cool! But  having your own OS or ISO is actually nicer because you can control just more than packages.
<OvenWerks> in sw development, doing the functonality is generally quicker the GUI yakes 10 times as long... at least
<OvenWerks> At this time we will continue to use xfce as the ISO DE and continue to create and test that ISO.
<Jessedavid4> Oh I know. I tried to create a gui for amdgpu-pro-fans.sh from github, but when I realized I didn't want to put in all the effort that was a bust for me
<Jessedavid4> I like xfce a whole lot.
<Jessedavid4> Can I tell you something about what xfce does better than pretty much everything else on Ubuntu?
<OvenWerks> Studio is basically Studio on top of xubuntu with a few tweaks.
<Jessedavid4> well I guess not just ubuntu
<Jessedavid4> When I hooked up my 144hz monitor to Studio and my Nvidia gpu... I was actually able to move my windows at 144hz and not 60hz like in Gnome or Cinnamon
<Jessedavid4> And thats xfce I think, or I am assuming lol
<Jessedavid4> I really want to grab a 240hz monitor and put it next to a 60hz monitor to see the big difference!
<Jessedavid4> So I hope you guys keep xfce as the iso :)
<Jessedavid4> Anyways. I'm going to let you know that I am going to continue to use you guys for a while. And try to get a lot of my friends to use it. Hopefully I can convince some of them to contribute! Because so far I really like the idea and everything of it!
<Eickmeyer> Jessedavid4, OvenWerks: Just caught-up on the log (been gone a good chunk of the afternoon/evening, if not all of it).
<Eickmeyer> Jessedavid4: Yep, the Xfce-based ISO isn't going anywhere. That's our default.
<studio-user460> like
<studio-user460> help
#ubuntustudio 2019-01-12
<abhi_> ok
<abhi_> i joined just now
<Jessedavid4> So Ovenwerks. Unless I am wrong... I think I found a driver for the Wacom tablet. For me (and this was preinstalled, I am sure): /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/70-wacom.conf .
<Eickmeyer> Jessedavid4: That's just a configuration. Drivers are in the kernel.
<Eickmeyer> The idea is to have something that exposes command line commands in a GUI.
<Eickmeyer> That's what OvenWerks was referring to.
<Jessedavid4> Oh, yeah, no you're right. I knew that. Just thought that meant a driver was there. But totally understandable. Would be a lot of work to create a GUI for that, no?
<studio-user417> Hi, I updated and ubuntu cant find my audio interface any more. How can I find the hardware and instal the propper driver again?
<OvenWerks> no such thing as drivers in linux. How do you know Ubuntu can't find your audio device?
<OvenWerks> What kind of audio device do you mean?
<OvenWerks> Is it internal? USB?
<studio-user417> Its a presonus firepod recording audio interface pluged via firewire
<studio-user417> in sound settings, it use to be an option as a playback device and input
<studio-user417> now it does not apear anywhere
<OvenWerks> Ah FW, stuff. Anything I can say is second hand info.
<OvenWerks> How big of an update? (in years)
<studio-user417> months not years, maby 6
<OvenWerks> a few years ago firewire code was added into ALSA directly
<studio-user417> maybe
<OvenWerks> A lot of people found the alsa FW modules did not work that well and so took them out and unblacklisted the old fw drivers
<OvenWerks>  Does your device show up with aplay - or arecord -l
<OvenWerks> updating may very well reinstall the alsa drivers
<studio-user417> In QjackCtl/Alsa it only finds "14:Midi Trough" no presonus
<OvenWerks> studio-user417: run: cd /tmp && wget http://jackaudio.org/downloads/adevices.sh && bash ./adevices.sh
<OvenWerks> in a terminal and use a past site like pastebin to show us what it outputs
<studio-user417> no it does not find the preconus interface with aplay - or arecord -l. It just lists the Ardour project files....
<OvenWerks> I wonder if the upgrade replaced the kernel module blacklist.
<studio-user417> benjamin@benjamin-MacPro:~$ cd /tmp && wget http://jackaudio.org/downloads/adevices.sh && bash ./adevices.sh --2019-01-12 23:08:11--  http://jackaudio.org/downloads/adevices.sh Resolving jackaudio.org (jackaudio.org)... 69.163.217.234 Connecting to jackaudio.org (jackaudio.org)|69.163.217.234|:80... connected. HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK Length: 2249 (2,2K) [application/x-sh] Saving to: ‘adevices.sh
<OvenWerks> I wish there was still someone around who uses FW interfaces. I still use PCI devices
<studio-user417> ah sorry w8
<OvenWerks> use a paste site or you will find yourself kicked
<studio-user417> sorry woking on it
<studio-user417> https:https://pastebin.com/i/night_mode_cube.png
<studio-user417> omg... never used this before
<OvenWerks> Are you trying to send a screenshot? just paste the text.
<studio-user417> benjamin@benjamin-MacPro:~$ cd /tmp && wget http://jackaudio.org/downloads/adevices.sh && bash ./adevices.sh --2019-01-12 23:08:11--  http://jackaudio.org/downloads/adevices.sh Resolving jackaudio.org (jackaudio.org)... 69.163.217.234 Connecting to jackaudio.org (jackaudio.org)|69.163.217.234|:80... connected. HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK Length: 2249 (2,2K) [application/x-sh] Saving to: ‘adevices.sh
<OvenWerks> There should be a lot more than that
<OvenWerks> bash ./adevices.sh might show it
<studio-user417>   benjamin@benjamin-MacPro:~$ cd /tmp && wget http://jackaudio.org/downloads/adevices.sh && bash ./adevices.sh --2019-01-12 23:08:11--  http://jackaudio.org/downloads/adevices.sh Resolving jackaudio.org (jackaudio.org)... 69.163.217.234 Connecting to jackaudio.org (jackaudio.org)|69.163.217.234|:80... connected. HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK Length: 2249 (2,2K) [application/x-sh] Saving to: ‘adevices.
<studio-user417> wtf...
<studio-user417> yes there is
<OvenWerks> https://pastebin.com/sHVMxH2u
<OvenWerks> that is what my system looks like
<studio-user417> ah! I see
<OvenWerks> So you can see there are Card 0, 1 and 2
<studio-user417> https://pastebin.com/vg9qgYEh
<studio-user417> there we go
<OvenWerks> so the USB is the missing device?
<OvenWerks> It is not being used by anything right now
<OvenWerks> Jackd bus is stopped
<OvenWerks> if you use qjackctl it should show as hw:Audio
<OvenWerks> If you use ubuntustudio-controls it should show up as the same
<OvenWerks> in ubuntustudio-controls if you leave "default" as the master jack device then your USB device should just show up in the jackd graph
<studio-user417> so QjackCtl - Setup?
<OvenWerks> sure
<OvenWerks> do not use the "Advvanced" tab
<OvenWerks> *Advanced
<studio-user417> then what do I do?
<OvenWerks> (That only leads to pain)
<studio-user417> in the pachbay I got nothing
<studio-user417> patchbay
<OvenWerks> in the Parameters tab click the down pointing triangle and select hw:Audio
<OvenWerks> Have you tried to use the USB for input and internal for output?
<OvenWerks> from your main menu under System, do you have Ubuntu STudio Controls?
<studio-user417> hw:Audio Display Audio (hw2,0) or hw:Audio USB Audio ?
<OvenWerks> yup
<OvenWerks> use patchage to see the graph
<studio-user417> which one? Display or USB?
<OvenWerks> Either one should be the same
<studio-user417> ok
<OvenWerks> I would prefer hw:Audio though
<studio-user417> and yes I have "Ubuntu Studio Controles"
<OvenWerks> you can use that (as of 18.10) to start jackd
<studio-user417> how?
<studio-user417> I can pick user, realtime Audio and CPU Governor..
<OvenWerks> That is a very old version of controls then
<OvenWerks> So back to qjackctl then
<studio-user417> ok
<OvenWerks>  You have set the device to hw:Audio the Sample rate to 48000 or 44100? Frames to 1024
<studio-user417> 44100
<OvenWerks> That should be ok
<OvenWerks> so there is a green start triangle does that work?
<studio-user417> yes
<OvenWerks> and "Connections shows the device?
<studio-user417> no
<OvenWerks> (system)
<OvenWerks> what does the log say?
<studio-user417> what log?
<OvenWerks> in the qjackctl main window. there is a button right under the start button
<OvenWerks> It probably says message/status
<studio-user417> 23:46:08.906 Statistics reset. 23:46:08.920 ALSA connection change. 23:46:08.927 D-BUS: Service is available (org.jackaudio.service aka jackdbus). Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory Cannot connect to server request channel jack server is not running or cannot be started JackShmReadWritePtr::~JackShmReadWritePtr - Init not done for -1, skipping unlock JackShmReadWritePtr::~JackShmReadWritePtr
<OvenWerks> go down a bit to Starting jack server...
<OvenWerks> The next line should be something like: JACK server starting in realtime mode with priority 10
<studio-user417> Sat Jan 12 23:53:22 2019: Jack: JackSocketServerChannel::Execute : fPollTable i = 4 fd = 26
<OvenWerks> you should see: Acquired audio card Audio2
#ubuntustudio 2019-01-13
<OvenWerks> Maybe we should try from the command line...
<OvenWerks> oops, they vanished
<studio-user820> @OvenWerks sorry I had to restart
<OvenWerks> no problem
<studio-user820> so where ware we?
<OvenWerks> Do you want to try doing this from the command line?
<studio-user820> how do we do that?
<OvenWerks> killall -9 jackdbus jackd
<OvenWerks> one line at a time :)
<OvenWerks> jack_control ds alsa  dps capture none dps playback none
<studio-user820> ok done
<OvenWerks> jack_control dps device hw:Audio  dps rate 44100 dps period 1024  dps nperiods 2 start
<OvenWerks> jack_lsp
<studio-user820> so far so good
<OvenWerks> jack_lsp should have listed all the jack ports
<OvenWerks> there should at least be system i/o but probably pulse as well
<studio-user820> whant the paste?
<OvenWerks> if you like
<studio-user820> https://pastebin.com/vZHe4GUj
<OvenWerks> your device only has one input?
<studio-user820> two firewires
<OvenWerks> Cause I only see system:capture_1 but no system:capture_2
<studio-user820> ok, what does that mean?
<studio-user820> should I just try the other output?
<OvenWerks> It means either there is another audio device that is USB like a web cam, headphone amp or something or the FW kernel modules are only seeing one input... There should be 8?
<OvenWerks> (it also means I don't know what I am doing or how to omove forward)
<studio-user820> there are 8 input chanels on the firewire recording interface yes
<studio-user820> dem
<studio-user820> alright, well thank you anyway. i appreciate it
<OvenWerks> I am thinking that the alsa FW modules need to be disabled
<OvenWerks>  and the older ffado ones enabled
<studio-user820> what is FW and ffado?
<OvenWerks> firewire ffado is the old set of firewire kernel modules
<OvenWerks>  they were added to the alsa modules, but I have heard that therer have been problems with those for some devices.
<OvenWerks> So some people have gone back to the ffado modules
<OvenWerks> maybe try some of the suggestions in this thread? http://bandshed.net/forum/index.php?topic=3768.0
<studio-user982> all is quiet?
<David_> Hi folks!
<David_> Could anyone inform me about midi?!
<studio-user473> Hi, I have a Firepod firewire audio interface witch has been working very well with Ardour and all mediaplayers and broser un till the last update.... I cant see it anywhere anymore... Any Ideas how to find it and sett it up again?
<David_> Sorry, really not
<David_> Did you look if its listed in your devices?
<David_> through terminal?
<David_> no idea how to do that but could help...
<studio-user473> not shure what comand to use
<David_> I am trying to translate CC messages from midi in to sysex commands for controlling Juno alpha 2 synth...
<David_> any ideas?
<David_> ls something
<David_> ls usb?
<David_> or ls firewire
<David_> lsusb
<David_> maybe
<studio-user473> ls: cannot access 'firewire': No such file or directory
<studio-user473> does not come up on usb search
<studio-user473> I found two comands to list firewire and this is what I get https://pastebin.com/FSPZux17
#ubuntustudio 2020-01-06
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Attention Telegram Users: Beginning in one week, this Telegram group will be shut down. Please see http://ubuntustudio.org/2020/01/matrix-in-telegram-out/
<studiobot> <designbybeck> Why the shut down!?
<Eickmeyer> @designbybeck Read the post.
<studiobot> <designbybeck> well yeah I saw that just didn't know why
<studiobot> <designbybeck> well didn't read the link sorry
<studiobot> <designbybeck> all good!
<studiobot> Sakrecoer was removed by: Sakrecoer
<srp_> hello. I'm having some issues trying to get cmake to configure and compile OpenCV 2.4.13 under Ubuntu and Anaconda distribution. After I run cmake, I have a "-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!" message and can't seem to understand what is the issue.
<srp_> Please, can anyone point me in the right direction to go?
<srp_> CMake log files available here (at least the ones I think are relevant): https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/t3wRtKdr2z/
<studiobot> designbybeck was removed by: designbybeck
<Eickmeyer[m]> srp_: You're going to be hard-pressed to find anyone that knows what's going on with that here. We're all multimedia people, not really programmers. Try the main #ubuntu channel, and they might be able to point you in the right direction.
<studiobot> Jacintodiparma was removed by: Jacintodiparma
<chmykh[m]> Hello guys, Can you share yours matrix clients please? RiotIM doesn't look good for me. Thank you!
<OerHeks> choose one you like?
<OerHeks> but if you are on linux, just use irc?
<OerHeks> https://matrix.org/clients/
<chmykh[m]> OerHeks: yeah, i am using it, just find out today info about matrix and trying to figure it out what is actually matrix is.
<studiobot> mandyy505 was removed by: mandyy505
<OerHeks> i dunno, never used it, telegram out, matrix in .. http://ubuntustudio.org/2020/01/matrix-in-telegram-out/
#ubuntustudio 2020-01-07
<Eickmeyer[m]> chmykh: I use Riot primarily, but your mileage may vary.
 * OvenWerks uses irssi
<MaynardWaters> anyone know of any projects to use convolutional Neural networks to remove vinyl record noise?
#ubuntustudio 2020-01-08
<ItzSwirlz[m]1> Hello.
<MaynardWaters> hello ItzSwirlz[m]1
<indianfluteguy[m> I'm new to IRC chats and matrix. I keep getting invites from some ChanServ. What's that all about? Is it spam?
<OvenWerks> no idea, it is from the matrix side not irc
<indianfluteguy[m> Okay
#ubuntustudio 2020-01-09
<Eickmeyer[m]> indianfluteguy: It's not spam, it probably has messages from the IRC side to send you (like the root channel in IRC, messages that you'd normally get there). Chanserv is the bot that regulates channel permissions in IRC.
<eggs> Hi. I'm pretty new to ubuntustudio (and debian generally). I was running 18.10 fine. Upgraded to 19.04 and performance went out the window. Took forever to load the desktop environment, and then things like dropdowns were very slow to respond/draw. I figured maybe this was due to a bug fixed between 19.04 and 19.10, so I finished upgrading to 19.10. Still lousy performance. I see this from dmesg: https://pastebin.com/M1gmxfBC
<eggs> Not sure where to poke first. Wondered if this sounded familiar to anyone here. Thanks.
<eggs> btw, the upgrade from 19.04 -> 19.10 took over 12 hours.
<Eickmeyer[m]> eggs: Some USB devices and systems aren't compatible with the lowlatency kernel (it's not compatible with everything contrary to popular belief). Try installing the generic kernel, which isn't much different. As far as the upgrading taking so long, could just be network/server congestion.
<eggs> Eickmeyer[m]: thanks. It didn't appear to be network stuff; downloads were snappy. It was unpacking/installing/etc that took ages.
<Eickmeyer[m]> eggs: Then it's your system and could be anything from the processor to the hard drives.
<eggs> Eickmeyer[m]: Does it matter that none of the USB devices changed?
<eggs> I mean, I was using lowlatency before with no issues.
<Eickmeyer[m]> eggs: Nope. There was a regression somewhere and there is an open bug with the kernel team, but it has never been addressed as nobody has stepped-up to help them.
<Eickmeyer[m]> eggs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1787857
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1787857 in linux (Ubuntu) "USB mouse cursor lags after random time of correct behaviour" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Eickmeyer[m]> eggs: I also suggest you check #ubuntu since you'll find a more active chat there.
<eggs> Eickmeyer[m]: Thanks.
<Y4n> Good morning! Does anyone use an old Motu PCI 324 card and / ord Motu 2408 / 1224 gear with Ubuntu Studio? The card is detected but I can't use it with FFADO or JackQT (not visible in there). I know it's an old card and not supported by default but maybe somebody knows how to do it. I followed the steps here
<Y4n> https://github.com/takaswie/snd-firewire-improve but nothing changed.
#ubuntustudio 2020-01-10
<vadre> "yuuuu must become an island"
<Eickmeyer[m]> vadre: No, this is also a support channel, and I'm not accusing you of anything. I just explained to you that realtime kernels are unsupported in Ubuntu due to the security implications.
<vadre> hence why I asked for unofficial support channels
<vadre> Eickmeyer[m]: with ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS is it the same as ubuntustudio by installing an addon package set?
<Eickmeyer[m]> vadre: I'm afraid I cannot help you there.
<vadre> I have ubuntu LTS current downloaded
<Eickmeyer[m]> !ubuntustudio-backports | vadre
<ubottu> vadre: The Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA is required for users of Ubuntu Studio to receive LTS support for Ubuntu Studio 18.04, and for #ubuntustudio to support users of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and its flavors using !jack. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA, !ubuntustudio-controls, and !ubuntustudio-installer
<vadre> It looks like I need to build my own kernel
<Eickmeyer[m]> vadre: Though, at this point, using 19.10 and upgrading to 20.04 LTS is a smaller step for continued LTS support.
<Eickmeyer[m]> vadre: Why isn't lowlatency "good enough" for you?
<vadre> Eickmeyer[m]: how does the software compare with old versions of ubuntustudio does it have everything needed for advanced audio engineering?
<vadre> And even DV editing
<Eickmeyer[m]> vadre: Of course it does.
<Eickmeyer[m]> I'm an audio engineer for 25+ years.
<vadre> Eickmeyer[m]: 25+ years wow, have you used other software?
<vadre> knoppix has an interesting release where it only supports digital audio
<Eickmeyer[m]> I've used lots of other software.
<Eickmeyer[m]> I never used knoppix for that.
<vadre> what software do you suggest I need for audio engineering
<Eickmeyer[m]> Though, that's starting to get off-topic in here.
<vadre> do I need ubuntustudio
<Eickmeyer[m]> Ardour is amazing for audio engineering. What type of engineering are you looking into?
<Eickmeyer[m]> I'm mostly a live production guy myself.
<vadre> making voices - engineering audio, then maybe get into music
<Eickmeyer[m]> Ok, then Ardour should be perfect. It's included by default. We include over 100 VST/LV2 plugins by default. Also, we have a patchbay/plugin host called "Carla" that's included.
<vadre> nuance type language audio
<Eickmeyer[m]> Ohhh... making audio voices. I'm not too familiar with that.
<Eickmeyer[m]> I was thinking mixing vocal tracks, etc. Musician stuff.
<Eickmeyer[m]> There's gotta be a synth out there somewhere though.
<vadre> close to vocal tracks, but I am more interested in voice recognition command interfaces
<vadre> military type use
<vadre> and audio monitoring for security
<Eickmeyer[m]> I'm sure there's some out there, but I'm not sure we include anything. Either way, it's free, and you're welcome to have a look.
<Eickmeyer[m]> We have so much that sometimes I lose track. hehe
<vadre> music is more difficult I gather because it has to do with taste and rythm and melody all that music involves
<Eickmeyer[m]> Well, I'm not sure, but yeah, working with different instruments on the frequency spectrum can be difficult. I'm a live production engineer primarily, so a lot of what I do is "on-the-fly" and has little room for error.
<vadre> can you create a full orchestra from nothing using ubuntustudio?
<Eickmeyer[m]> Sure, there's a ton of synthesizer plugins.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Nothing I've ever done, but I know others have.
<vadre> I was recommended to use steinbergs cubase at some time and 32bit waveforms
<vadre> I guess that is a windows only software
<Eickmeyer[m]> Yeah, cubase is Windows only. We have LMMS and qtractor that might be similar.
<vadre> I don't see much advantage in using anything but wav which is the windows supported file
<vadre> cyborgs might like apple audio
<Eickmeyer[m]> Check these guys out: https://www.lorenzosmusic.com/ They made their entire album, website, logo, podcast, videos, and album using Ubuntu Studio.
<vadre> what is it called?
<vadre> aifc
<Eickmeyer[m]> aiff I think.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Wav is 100% supported in Ubuntu.
<vadre> openwav or both?
<Eickmeyer[m]> Both.
<vadre> wav for me but cyborgs might like direct aiff
<Eickmeyer[m]> Maybe. I don't know much about that.
<vadre> don't know much about caring for brains
<vadre> put some music in there
<Eickmeyer[m]> Yeah, this is starting to get a bit off-topic.
<vadre> how to show the detailed info about what the sound chip is capable of specificly what sort or raw io it produces
<Eickmeyer[m]> And now you've gone over my head. I'd suggest asking someone in #lad (Linux Audio Developers).
<vadre> hmm, ok
<vadre> Eickmeyer[m]: how about lorenzos music video was that created with ubuntu studio?
<Eickmeyer[m]> vadre: Sure was.
<Eickmeyer[m]> vadre: The members of the band live apart from each other, so they even used git to source/version their tracks
 * Eickmeyer[m] heads to bed
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer[m]: I think "VADRE" is a bot...
<OvenWerks> off topic posts in a few places.
<Eickmeyer[m]> OvenWerks: More like a troll when going off topic.
<Eickmeyer[m]> OvenWerks: Follows the same pattern as someone we once had in the past.
<OvenWerks> The posts in #lad by the same user were very robot like. As if it was "looking up" tings to respond with and not doing a very good job.
<Eickmeyer[m]> OvenWerks: Might be using a bot on the same account for AFK\
<zmagii> sup guys
<zmagii> is there a way to launch 4 terminal windows tiles by default (when I launch terminal)?
<OvenWerks> zmagii: yes, create a bash/sh script that does that and attach a *.desktop file to that.
<OvenWerks> zmagii: then set that desktop file as the prefered terminal in settings
